# Bio Available Silica challenge anyone? So Easy



## vevster (Dec 8, 2007)

The only supplement that I am taking for my hair growth is Bio Available Silica -- 1 caps 3x a day.  I noticed rapid growth starting my second bottle... I just cut my hair (major) and I really see my hair looking longer when first cut!

I would like to have a challenge where folks would take the silica(has to be a specific brand - not pricey, I'll post the link below - taken  3 times a day for 2 bottles and discuss results..

I thought this would be a great challenge for those having problems with growth....

I started with the silica after reading this article: Here is an excerpt



> The Alta Health Products company has always marketed the product with emphasis on it as “an internal beauty agent” for hair, skin and nails in order to not rile up authorities with health claims.  Initially I would appeal to women’s vanity in order to get them to use the product although I was more interested in their long term bone and cardiovascular health.  This worked very well as women would see the difference in a short time with their nails, and shortly thereafter they would see the difference in their skin and hair.  *I’ve had women who could never grow their hair much beyond their shoulders able to grow their hair down their back with regular silica supplementation.*



Read whole article here:  http://healthtruthrevealed.com/full-page.php?id=09082430511&&page=article



*Here is the silica:
http://www.vitacost.com/Alta-Health-Products-Silica-With-Bioflavonoids*

Anyone????


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 8, 2007)

*I have the regular Silica from GNC, is that the same? I was never really consistent with it because I felt it wasn't doing anything.....but since I'm on the Take Those Vits challenge, I've started again.*


----------



## vevster (Dec 8, 2007)

Jade Feria said:


> *I have the regular Silica from GNC, is that the same? I was never really consistent with it because I felt it wasn't doing anything.....but since I'm on the Take Those Vits challenge, I've started again.*



Nope GNC silica is not the same.... the folks in the challenge would have to use the silica I posted above.....


----------



## ChanelNo5 (Dec 8, 2007)

Does anyone know how many mg of silica horsetail extract actually has.  I thought bamboo silica had the highest dosage of actual silica in each serving.


----------



## vevster (Dec 8, 2007)

ChanelNo5 said:


> Does anyone know how many mg of silica horsetail extract actually has.  I thought bamboo silica had the highest dosage of actual silica in each serving.


From what I understand, it is how much is available to the body.  What is the point of taking a supplement with a mega dose of silica if the body does not absorb it?


----------



## ChanelNo5 (Dec 8, 2007)

vevster said:


> From what I understand, it is how much is available to the body. What is the point of taking a supplement with a mega dose of silica if the body does not absorb it?


 

So do you know what kind of silica offers the best absportion and why?


----------



## vevster (Dec 8, 2007)

ChanelNo5 said:


> So do you know what kind of silica offers the best absportion and why?


Well, if you look at my initial post, it gives links to the article and everything....


----------



## vevster (Dec 9, 2007)

No takers???   I like the part in the article where it says that MSM and other supplements merely mask the need for silica.

I know others are taking biosil, but I THINK this is a cheaper effective way also!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 9, 2007)

I thought you were using Nutrilite. Are you still taking this as well?




vevster said:


> The only supplement that I am taking for my hair growth is Bio Available Silica -- 1 caps 3x a day.  I noticed rapid growth starting my second bottle... I just cut my hair (major) and I really see my hair looking longer when first cut!
> 
> I would like to have a challenge where folks would take the silica(has to be a specific brand - not pricey, I'll post the link below - taken  3 times a day for 2 bottles and discuss results..
> 
> ...


----------



## vevster (Dec 9, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I thought you were using Nutrilite. Are you still taking this as well?


When I was finishing the Nutrilite I went to re-order and they were out of stock.  I then saw the article on silica ordered this stuff and never looked back!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 9, 2007)

vevster said:


> No takers???   I like the part in the article where it says that MSM and other supplements merely mask the need for silica.
> 
> I know others are taking biosil, but I THINK this is a cheaper effective way also!



I was taking liquid BioSil in my tea. Then I started drinking Horsetail Tea because I was experiencing Runner's knee and a painful back.

I really need to get back on my BioSil but I'll look into this product. It might be something that will help my mother as well.

ETA: Vev, I see Ron Paul featured on the site. Apart from his stance on the war, he is no different from standard Libertarian/conservatives.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 9, 2007)

vevster said:


> When I was finishing the Nutrilite I went to re-order and they were out of stock.  I then saw the article on silica ordered this stuff and never looked back!



I'm finishing up Nutrilite as well. I'll finish that, then order this. I feel better when a product has something that helped with my bones and muscles as well. The Horsetail tea is good. I've been drinking that with green tea and/or chamomile.


----------



## vevster (Dec 9, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I was taking liquid BioSil in my tea. Then I started drinking Horsetail Tea because I was experiencing Runner's knee and a painful back.
> 
> I really need to get back on my BioSil but I'll look into this product. It might be something that will help my mother as well.
> 
> ETA: Vev, I see Ron Paul featured on the site. Apart from his stance on the war, he is no different from standard Libertarian/conservatives.


I have my issues with Ron Paul as well, though he does support Home Schooling and the Raw Milk Movment and a couple of other Holistic issues...

I'm not voting for him -- I heard something about a racist newsletter he used to be a part of.... spooky.


----------



## vevster (Dec 9, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I'm finishing up Nutrilite as well. I'll finish that, then order this. I feel better when a product has something that helped with my bones and muscles as well. The Horsetail tea is good. I've been drinking that with green tea and/or chamomile.



You should consider taking the therapeutic dose for a few weeks, Serenity, if you have muscle/bone issues.  It is outlined in the article(which I think you read).

Before taking the Alta Silica, I did a search here and a member really liked it for growth and nails! That in addition to my initial research was enough for me to try it!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 9, 2007)

vevster said:


> You should consider taking the therapeutic dose for a few weeks, Serenity, if you have muscle/bone issues.  It is outlined in the article(which I think you read).
> 
> Before taking the Alta Silica, I did a search here and a member really liked it for growth and nails! That in addition to my initial research was enough for me to try it!



Yes, Ron Paul is VERY racist. He supports "states' rights" and the Confederate flag. I'm always suspicious of Libertarians like him. Anyway, the therapeutic remedy calls for taking 12 of these mugs a day! WOW!! 

At any rate, I just ordered 2 bottles, one for me mum and the other for meself. Thanks!!


----------



## vevster (Dec 9, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Yes, Ron Paul is VERY racist. He supports "states' rights" and the Confederate flag. I'm always suspicious of Libertarians like him. Anyway, the therapeutic remedy calls for taking 12 of these mugs a day! WOW!!
> 
> At any rate, I just ordered 2 bottles, one for me mum and the other for meself. Thanks!!


Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 9, 2007)

vevster said:


> Nope GNC silica is not the same.... the folks in the challenge would have to use the silica I posted above.....


*Ok, thanks! But what makes it different? The bioflavenoids?*


----------



## vevster (Dec 9, 2007)

Jade Feria said:


> *Ok, thanks! But what makes it different? The bioflavenoids?*


Well, I know the Alta Silica is made in a way the body can absorb it.  I don't know how the GNC product was made.


----------



## zoya_j (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Vev, what about cellfood silica? I remember you were taking this sometime back. How's the absorption rate on it, I've not been taking it daily as I should I've been slacking on my vits for a while now.


----------



## vevster (Dec 10, 2007)

zoya_j said:


> Hey Vev, what about cellfood silica? I remember you were taking this sometime back. How's the absorption rate on it, I've not been taking it daily as I should I've been slacking on my vits for a while now.


I'm not sure Zoya, I wasn't able to be consistent with the cellfood liquid as I am with these tablets----

I set my hair last night and have a LOT of new growth... hence my participation in the round brush / blow out roots thread!


----------



## Rain20 (Dec 11, 2007)

Since I am on the vitamin/supplement challenge. I will join this one as well. Just wanted to know, is it possible that the ALTA silica has 500mg per tablet and Biosil has 6mg per serving(6 drops per day). Cellfood Silica is 250mg per serving(15 drops) per day. Honestly I did not have any results with Biosil or Cellfood silica. I was just about to give up on silica until I saw this thread. 
*Have you had results with any other silica brand prior to taking Alta?*
One bottle taking 1 tab three times a day and you saw results? I plan to just take 2 daily since the bottle says 1-3 daily. One bottle will last 2 months (this silica was pretty expensive since I bought locally.I did not want to order another thing online)I am also getting a little silica in my HSN vitamin as well. So I think this will be plenty silica.


----------



## Britt (Dec 11, 2007)

_I saw no result or change when I took the BioSil drops . I took it consistently every single night for almost or about 3 months straight. I've given up on hair vits... Andrew Lessman's vits, MSM, and biotin. I've had no positive luck with any of the above. Right now, I'm just taking Flaxseed and EPO and i'm taking the EPO for my PMS, and flaxseed hoping it will help my digestion. _

_I just may give this Silica a try though..._


----------



## ACEA (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm in, but not until the 1st of the year.  I just counted what was left of some other vitamins I'm trying and I have just enough until the 31st.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ChoKitty (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm in. I was going to re-order my liquid silica once I got money. I'll order this instead and try. Mine will probably be around the first of the year too. Christmas steals all my money.


----------



## LABETT (Dec 12, 2007)

I think I saw this brand of Silica at my local Health Food store I will check it out my next visit.


----------



## zoya_j (Dec 12, 2007)

vevster said:


> I'm not sure Zoya, I wasn't able to be consistent with the cellfood liquid as I am with these tablets----
> 
> I set my hair last night and have a LOT of new growth... hence my participation in the round brush / blow out roots thread!



I haven't been consistent using it either, but I will try I have about a half bottle left in my fridge


----------



## Radianthealth (Dec 12, 2007)

I trust you Vevster, you always have good advice...so Im gonna try this out.  I also want to take an EFA pill with each meal, hopefully I can work dis out


----------



## vevster (Dec 12, 2007)

Rain20 said:


> Since I am on the vitamin/supplement challenge. I will join this one as well. Just wanted to know, is it possible that the ALTA silica has 500mg per tablet and Biosil has 6mg per serving(6 drops per day). Cellfood Silica is 250mg per serving(15 drops) per day. Honestly I did not have any results with Biosil or Cellfood silica. I was just about to give up on silica until I saw this thread.
> *Have you had results with any other silica brand prior to taking Alta?*
> One bottle taking 1 tab three times a day and you saw results? I plan to just take 2 daily since the bottle says 1-3 daily. One bottle will last 2 months (this silica was pretty expensive since I bought locally.I did not want to order another thing online)I am also getting a little silica in my HSN vitamin as well. So I think this will be plenty silica.


No, but I have noticed a difference in my hair AND teeth from this silica.

I strongly recommend that you take at least 3 caps a day per the article I referenced in the initial post.  I have bumped mine up to 2 caps 3x a day but that is just me....


----------



## vevster (Dec 12, 2007)

Radianthealth said:


> I trust you Vevster, you always have good advice...so Im gonna try this out.  I also want to take an EFA pill with each meal, hopefully I can work dis out


Awww, thank you sweetie... when I find something that WORKS I love to share it!


----------



## Britt (Dec 13, 2007)

_Vev, I'll join..._
_I ordered the tablets and they came today. For some reason I was thinking it was powdered capsule, since those are readily absorbed. _
_Either way, we'll see how this Silica works for me. I will be monitoring my nails . If I get extra hair growth, great. It would be a dream if it made my newgrowth more manageable _
_I will take 3 tablets daily._


----------



## Radianthealth (Dec 13, 2007)

I ordered two bottles, in the mean time I am finishing off my GNC Silica.

I take Silica and Fish Oil capsules three times/day.  I am going to try to keep up with my vitamins for a whole year.

We will start TTC in about 8 months so I want the healthiest body possible


----------



## vevster (Dec 13, 2007)

Britt said:


> _Vev, I'll join..._
> _I ordered the tablets and they came today. For some reason I was thinking it was powdered capsule, since those are readily absorbed. _
> _Either way, we'll see how this Silica works for me. I will be monitoring my nails . If I get extra hair growth, great. It would be a dream if it made my newgrowth more manageable _
> _I will take 3 tablets daily._


 Yay! I hope you like this product as much as I do!  Keep in mind if you break a bone take MORE to help it heal.


----------



## vevster (Dec 13, 2007)

Radianthealth said:


> I ordered two bottles, in the mean time I am finishing off my GNC Silica.
> 
> I take Silica and Fish Oil capsules three times/day.  I am going to try to keep up with my vitamins for a whole year.
> 
> We will start TTC in about 8 months so I want the healthiest body possible


I can't wait to hear how you ladies do!  Here to happy and successful Silica taking!


----------



## Britt (Dec 14, 2007)

_Thanks Vev !
I am taking this along with my EPO and Flaxseed capsules._


----------



## ajenee (Dec 14, 2007)

Hello I am a newbie here. I will try this challenge. I have been taking the vits for a couple of days now.


----------



## vevster (Dec 14, 2007)

Britt said:


> _Thanks Vev !
> I am taking this along with my EPO and Flaxseed capsules._


Those are all good supplements!

Ajenee,  watch this thread and post your results....


----------



## ChoKitty (Dec 20, 2007)

I ordered my bottles. I'll start when they get here, along with my B-50 complex and my GNC Ultra Hair Nourish


----------



## vevster (Dec 20, 2007)

I’d like to add an unexpected benefit.

Amazing Skin!

I love this stuff. LOVE.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh darn I just realized that I have the *wrong* one. I have the BioSil. I just got it. This is an 100 day supply so I won't be able to join this challenge for awhile. SHUCKS!


----------



## newflowers (Dec 27, 2007)

I ordered these for Dh after reading the accompanying article in the OP. He has spinal stenosis, and I have been working up a more natural vitamin and herbal therapy for him to, hopefully, replace the many pills from the doctor that do nothing for him. 

After the first three weeks, he tells me his neck is not as stiff and has greater range of motion. I asked him about the hair and he says hair and nails are growing faster, but better still is the pain has eased in his neck and joints. 

We're going to keep this for another three months before making a determination. If we can find something that would help his joints that would be super.


----------



## vevster (Jan 6, 2008)

newflowers said:


> I ordered these for Dh after reading the accompanying article in the OP. He has spinal stenosis, and I have been working up a more natural vitamin and herbal therapy for him to, hopefully, replace the many pills from the doctor that do nothing for him.
> 
> After the first three weeks, he tells me his neck is not as stiff and has greater range of motion. I asked him about the hair and he says hair and nails are growing faster, but better still is the pain has eased in his neck and joints.
> 
> We're going to keep this for another three months before making a determination. If we can find something that would help his joints that would be super.


That is WONDERFUL! I'm so happy that he feels better.  I'm assuming you are doing the therapeutic dose?

That is really great..


How are my other challengers doing? I have so much growth... I'm trying to hold out getting a touchup.. but I don't know!!!


----------



## sunflower (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm mad at you Vev cause I'm not allowed to take anything but prenatal vitamins right now. Anyways, after I have the baby I will start taking this brand of silica. I heard it was pretty good for the skin and all so I will give it a try. I'm gonna subscribe to this thread so I can keep up with your updates.


----------



## vevster (Jan 7, 2008)

sunflower said:


> I'm mad at you Vev cause I'm not allowed to take anything but prenatal vitamins right now. Anyways, after I have the baby I will start taking this brand of silica. I heard it was pretty good for the skin and all so I will give it a try. I'm gonna subscribe to this thread so I can keep up with your updates.


I did not know that you were expecting!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, how did I miss this thread?

I think I'm going to order some of this...I'm at SL and I really want to get over the hump, and I also have a shoulder that gives me pain very regularly...maybe this will help.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 7, 2008)

I am taking two capsules 3x a day. I've been told that I have a major absorption problem. I've always battle with a slow/slugging digestive system. So I've been taking digestive enzymes and a probiotic. I'm wondering if doing so will interfere with the Silica?

At any rate, I'm still on the challenge. Still on the first bottle so I don't expect to see many results right now.

I'm looking forward to my next bottle, though. I'm sticking with it...

@ Sunflower: I didn't know you were expecting, either!!


----------



## vevster (Jan 7, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I am taking two capsules 3x a day. I've been told that I have a major absorption problem. I've always battle with a slow/slugging digestive system. So I've been taking digestive enzymes and a probiotic. I'm wondering if doing so will interfere with the Silica?
> 
> At any rate, I'm still on the challenge. Still on the first bottle so I don't expect to see many results right now.
> 
> ...


Anything that helps your digesting can only help!!!  Yay!!!!  
I have a serious root afro going on!!!


----------



## vevster (Jan 10, 2008)

How are the Alta Silica Challengers doing?


----------



## vevster (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll post my results.. I used to be able to stretch as long as I wanted to.  I planned on getting a retouch at the end of Jan.  I really can't now.  I have so much growth -- even though I blow out my roots, because I work out those roots go back.  My hair looks like 'something else'.

I get my touch up Sunday....


----------



## good2uuuu (Jan 11, 2008)

I just saw this thread today, read the article and bought the stuff. This will be great for hair, skin and nails, but I'm going to do the therapeutic dosage for a week and see if it helps my knee and hip joint pain. We'll see once it gets here.  I've been taking Vitamin World silica. One a day like it says, but I don't know if it's been helping at all. Can't wait to try this one.


----------



## ChanelNo5 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes Vevster girl, you know you brought out the pj in me and got me on this challenge for a little over a month now.  I'm taking this along with a few other supplements including MSM and flaxseed oil.  My main goal is to soften the texture of my hair since it is so darn course and that makes it fragile, dry and veerry difficult to stretch (which I love to do).

Right now I'm in braids and will be until March, cause I'm going through one of those periods where I don't want to look at or deal with my hair.  Hopefully when I relax I'll have softer hair, and some nice growth..HHG


----------



## vevster (Jan 11, 2008)

good2uuuu said:


> I just saw this thread today, read the article and bought the stuff. This will be great for hair, skin and nails, but I'm going to do the therapeutic dosage for a week and see if it helps my knee and hip joint pain. We'll see once it gets here.  I've been taking Vitamin World silica. One a day like it says, but I don't know if it's been helping at all. Can't wait to try this one.


There is another poster on this thread that says that it is helping her husband with a spinal condition he has.  I hope it helps you too!!!!  

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## good2uuuu (Jan 11, 2008)

vevster said:


> There is another poster on this thread that says that it is helping her husband with a spinal condition he has.  I hope it helps you too!!!!
> 
> Keep us posted!!!



I will! I'm gonna see how it does for me, then turn my dad on to it. He will be 90 on Valentine's day (he says that's why he's so sweet and all the ladies like him). Anyway, he has very bad knees and hips and thinning bones. If this helps him out, it will be wonderful. Especially so if he can get back on the golf course and whip his old tymer buddies again.


----------



## vevster (Jan 13, 2008)

good2uuuu said:


> I will! I'm gonna see how it does for me, then turn my dad on to it. *He will be 90 on Valentine's day (he says that's why he's so sweet and all the ladies like him).* Anyway, he has very bad knees and hips and thinning bones. If this helps him out, it will be wonderful. Especially so if he can get back on the golf course and whip his old tymer buddies again.


Aww he sounds adorable..

My skin is unusually silky and I attribute that to the silica as well.....


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 13, 2008)

Completed a 5 mile run this morning. I am usually a bit sore afterwards. It's now 8:30 Sunday night and I have no pain, no soreness, no joint or knee stiffness. I am a very happy camper right now. Now, mind you, I've been taking MSM powder in my water so it could be a combination of the two!! I'm so happy I could spit!


----------



## vevster (Jan 13, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Completed a 5 mile run this morning. I am usually a bit sore afterwards. It's now 8:30 Sunday night and I have no pain, no soreness, no joint or knee stiffness. I am a very happy camper right now. Now, mind you, I've been taking MSM powder in my water so it could be a combination of the two!! I'm so happy I could spit!


That is SO FABULOUS!

Just give the body what it needs.......  to do its thing...

I love that!!


----------



## good2uuuu (Jan 14, 2008)

Patiently waiting for my silica to get here............


----------



## vevster (Jan 15, 2008)

good2uuuu said:


> Patiently waiting for my silica to get here............


Did you order from vitacost?  I love that site, they usu have fast shipping....


----------



## good2uuuu (Jan 15, 2008)

vevster said:


> Did you order from vitacost?  I love that site, they usu have fast shipping....



I sure did. Just impatient. That's all


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 16, 2008)

How is this going for you ladies?
I was just about to buy some biosil drops come Friday,when i saw this...


----------



## good2uuuu (Jan 16, 2008)

Got my silica yesterday! I started taking it last night. I'm doing the therapeutic dosage. We'll see what happens.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 16, 2008)

After I have this baby, I'm definitely gonna start these! I'm sick of this slow growth, and I'm jealous of everyone who has a pregnancy growth spurt, cause I sure didn't get one! Hmph!



How many inches of ng have you gotten, Vev? Is your hair coming in softer, like it would with msm? I'm really excited to try this!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 16, 2008)

Crudmuffin!!! I said I wasn't going to buy any more vits but I think I'm gonna have to try this.  I went a little crazy during the Puritan Pride sale a while back and I just realized that I have several bottles of vits that will expire in a few months.  I was trying to concentrate on finishing those, but now I HAVE to buy this.  Argh!


----------



## vevster (Jan 16, 2008)

tiffers said:


> After I have this baby, I'm definitely gonna start these! I'm sick of this slow growth, and I'm jealous of everyone who has a pregnancy growth spurt, cause I sure didn't get one! Hmph!
> 
> 
> 
> How many inches of ng have you gotten, Vev? Is your hair coming in softer, like it would with msm? I'm really excited to try this!


I have over an inch of growth. I used to be able to stretch my relaxers as long as I wanted to. No MORE!!!


----------



## vevster (Jan 16, 2008)

Phoenix said:


> Crudmuffin!!! I said I wasn't going to buy any more vits but I think I'm gonna have to try this.  I went a little crazy during the Puritan Pride sale a while back and I just realized that I have several bottles of vits that will expire in a few months.  I was trying to concentrate on finishing those, *but now I HAVE to buy this*.  Argh!




Yes, you DO!!!     You won't regret.  I've reaped so many beauty benefits from this supplement.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 16, 2008)

Phoenix said:


> *Crudmuffin!!!* I said I wasn't going to buy any more vits but I think I'm gonna have to try this.  I went a little crazy during the Puritan Pride sale a while back and I just realized that I have several bottles of vits that will expire in a few months.  I was trying to concentrate on finishing those, but now I HAVE to buy this.  Argh!


----------



## Nita81 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm in!!! I got my bottle today! I'm going to take 1 per day with my Country Life Maxi Life HSN vitamins.


----------



## slw980205 (Jan 16, 2008)

i am a newbie that has been lurking for quite some time and would love to join this challenge. I am taking a multi ans phytophenare vitamins and will add this to my regimine


----------



## vevster (Jan 17, 2008)

Nita81 said:


> I'm in!!! I got my bottle today! I'm going to take 1 per day with my Country Life Maxi Life HSN vitamins.


Did you read the article? You might want to take more than 1 per day, but please do what you feel is right for you body


----------



## vevster (Jan 17, 2008)

slw980205 said:


> i am a newbie that has been lurking for quite some time and would love to join this challenge. I am taking a multi ans phytophenare vitamins and will add this to my regimine


Please join us!!!

 Welcome!!


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok now im excited from reading your testimony vester and i placed my order! So i will let u know if i see a difference.


----------



## cocochanty (Jan 20, 2008)

I would like to join this challange also. I just bought a bottle from vitamin shoppe. I would like to see where this goes.


----------



## vevster (Jan 20, 2008)

cocochanty said:


> I would like to join this challange also. I just bought a bottle from vitamin shoppe. I would like to see where this goes.


Yay!!!  I just had my cousin tonight telling me how much thicker my hair is since I've been taking the silica!!!!  Keep tracking this thread and post your results!


----------



## vevster (Jan 20, 2008)

100384 said:


> Ok now im excited from reading your testimony vester and i placed my order! So i will let u know if i see a difference.


Please do!!!


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 21, 2008)

i'm in.  i just bought some today.  excited!


----------



## good2uuuu (Jan 21, 2008)

I've been taking the therapeutic dosage for several days now and I'm not having the aches and pains I usually have. So far so good! Anything that happens with my hair will just be gravy. I just want to have happy joints


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm going to try this silica as soon as I'm done with my vitamin shoppe brand.


----------



## vevster (Jan 22, 2008)

good2uuuu said:


> I've been taking the therapeutic dosage for several days now and I'm not having the aches and pains I usually have. So far so good! Anything that happens with my hair will just be gravy. I just want to have happy joints




I'm so happy for you!  No one wants to be in pain!!!!


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 23, 2008)

I got it from vitacost today, true the shipping was fast, and they sent me one for free!!! okay i will take faithfully and report bk to ya'll.


----------



## vevster (Jan 23, 2008)

100384 said:


> I got it from vitacost today, true the shipping was fast, and they sent me one for free!!! okay i will take faithfully and report bk to ya'll.


How did you get a free one?? I need some free stuff!


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 23, 2008)

vevster said:


> How did you get a free one?? I need some free stuff!



I guess it was because it was my first order from them, i dunno?!


----------



## vevster (Jan 24, 2008)

100384 said:


> I guess it was because it was my first order from them, i dunno?!


Well, go you because it is GOOD STUFF!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 25, 2008)

I started my mother in on the challenge as well. We both started taking the Alta Silica today!


----------



## ajenee (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello just letting everyone know I am starting my second bottle.


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 26, 2008)

Does these tablets taste and smell like blackstrap molasses to anyone else other than me? erplexed


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 26, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> Does these tablets taste and smell like blackstrap molasses to anyone else other than me? erplexed




I think they smell more like fig newton cookies lol!


----------



## vevster (Jan 26, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> Does these tablets taste and smell like blackstrap molasses to anyone else other than me? erplexed


I haven't noticed any smell or taste.....


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 26, 2008)

100384 said:


> I think they smell more like fig newton cookies lol!


 
 ...... ok


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 26, 2008)

vevster said:


> I haven't noticed any smell or taste.....


 
When I first open bottles I always sniff them  upon doing that I said to myself "that smell is familiar".....when I put one on my tongue my second thought was "that taste is familiar" then it hit me BLACKSTRAP MOLASSES!!  I guess that's a good thing because I will continue to take them.


----------



## vevster (Jan 26, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> When I first open bottles I always sniff them  upon doing that I said to myself "that smell is familiar".....when I put one on my tongue my second thought was "that taste is familiar" then it hit me BLACKSTRAP MOLASSES!!  I guess that's a good thing because I will continue to take them.


You know what? They are foodbased so that does make sense


----------



## vevster (Jan 26, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I started my mother in on the challenge as well. We both started taking the Alta Silica today!


Welcome! 

I love this supplement.


----------



## vevster (Jan 26, 2008)

ajenee said:


> Hello just letting everyone know I am starting my second bottle.


Have you noticed any positive changes?


----------



## bluwatersoul (Jan 27, 2008)

*OK I'll bite. I just ordered some - I love vitacost anyway - and wil keep you posted when I get it. 

I need a boost. I have been braided forever, but I don't want to take these out until I have some progress, which I really dont have that much of. Plus I am on the BSL in 08 challenge, and even now I am worried this was REALLY wishful thinking...........*


----------



## amber815 (Jan 27, 2008)

hmmm this sounds interesting.....how large are the pills? I can't be takin no horse pill y'all!! lol


----------



## vevster (Jan 27, 2008)

amber815 said:


> hmmm this sounds interesting.....how large are the pills? I can't be takin no horse pill y'all!! lol


Regular capsule size....


----------



## vevster (Jan 27, 2008)

bluwatersoul said:


> *OK I'll bite. I just ordered some - I love vitacost anyway - and wil keep you posted when I get it.
> 
> I need a boost. I have been braided forever, but I don't want to take these out until I have some progress, which I really dont have that much of. Plus I am on the BSL in 08 challenge, and even now I am worried this was REALLY wishful thinking...........*


Be sure and read the article and find the right dose.  Taking 1 a day prob won't cut it.


----------



## vevster (Feb 1, 2008)

Checking in with the challengers!  How is everybody doing?


----------



## bluwatersoul (Feb 4, 2008)

*I got my order last week and started Thursday. 

I did read the article - very excellent info - I don't know if I can make 4x a day, I am not good with pills. So far I am impressed at how digestible they are for me, and as I run I am hoping they will have other benefits for my joints.

I checked my daily vits, and they have chromium and selenium but no silica. Interesting.*


----------



## vevster (Feb 5, 2008)

bluwatersoul said:


> *I got my order last week and started Thursday.
> 
> I did read the article - very excellent info - I don't know if I can make 4x a day, I am not good with pills. So far I am impressed at how digestible they are for me, and as I run I am hoping they will have other benefits for my joints.
> 
> I checked my daily vits, and they have chromium and selenium but no silica. Interesting.*


I think this silica is just Awesome! I hope you love it as much as I do...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 6, 2008)

vevster said:


> I think this silica is just Awesome! I hope you love it as much as I do...


I'm currently taking bioSil and I know how important silica is for the hair and also how difficult for the body to absorb most brands of silica so I am very interested in this product and will add it to my vitacost shopping cart, I always shop there!! Great prices!!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## vevster (Feb 8, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm currently taking bioSil and I know how important silica is for the hair and also how difficult for the body to absorb most brands of silica so I am very interested in this product and will add it to my vitacost shopping cart, I always shop there!! Great prices!!  Thanks for the tip!


You are very welcome!!!


----------



## JLove74 (Feb 9, 2008)

I just got my order from Vitacost yesterday and started....We'll see what happens.

Thanks for the info Vev


----------



## good2uuuu (Feb 9, 2008)

So far so good. Joints are feeling better and my hair has some positive changes. Now, I am also taking MSM and using Boundless tresses, so I don't know what's doing what, but my hair texture is changing. It's straighter. I was 3c with a little 4a and a small patch of bone straight hair. Now I'm 3c and 3b. Go figure. I just hope I can still wear my BAA!


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 9, 2008)

I just ordered this so I'm in on this challenge.  I was taking the Bamboo Silica from Vitamin Shoppe and I don't think it did anything special so I hope I get good results from this.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## vevster (Feb 9, 2008)

I am so happy to hear the updates from everyone.  I love this supplement!


----------



## tallnomad (Feb 10, 2008)

i think this is working for me already and i'm not even done with the first bottle.  i'm wearing braids, but i have little afros all over.  when i used mtg consistently, i noticed the fros, but i haven't used mtg at all, but my hair is doing something.  the only new addition is the silica.  i don't know, it could all be in my mind, but i think something is going on.

vev--how is your hair/skin?  have you noticed any other specific changes with this product?


----------



## vevster (Feb 10, 2008)

tiffcurl said:


> i think this is working for me already and i'm not even done with the first bottle.  i'm wearing braids, but *i have little afros all over*.  when i used mtg consistently, i noticed the fros, but i haven't used mtg at all, but my hair is doing something.  the only new addition is the silica.  i don't know, it could all be in my mind, but i think something is going on.
> 
> vev--how is your hair/skin?  have you noticed any other specific changes with this product?



 This is exactly my experience. Crazy puffy growth!!!  My skin is silky and smooth. No more ashy legs.  See my prev posts on this thread!


----------



## ACEA (Feb 14, 2008)

I've been seriously slacking off this year.  I wanted to start taking this stuff at the beginning of this year and still have yet to do it.  You ladies are really inspiring me to get started, along with my other resolutions.


----------



## babydollhair (Feb 14, 2008)

i had slacked off, but have started bk last night taking the silica, i think it has helped with my skin. My hair newgrowth does seem like a looser curl. I will continue to use it to see more results.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm taking Biosil.Is it the same as this or no?


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 14, 2008)

I got my order yesterday (2 bottles ) and I started today.  I hope to soon have the little "afro puffs" too.


----------



## vevster (Feb 15, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> I'm taking Biosil.Is it the same as this or no?


No, it isn't.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 15, 2008)

vevster said:


> No, it isn't.


I have BioSil also, I've been taking it. I'm not sure how it's different than this Silica. My order for this Silica will be waiting for me when I get home, I just checked tracking.

The one thing I noticed when I read the article that even if the BioSil is simular to this Silica, BioSil's recommendage dose of 6 drops per day is not nearly enough. I think the BioSil dose is only 600 mg...if I am remembering correctly.

I think we need about 3 times as much according to the article. I will verify this when I get home...I don't have all my facts in front of me here at work.

I have 1 bottle of the BioSil left, I'll see how I can work it in with this because I'm not going to waste it, costs too much My nails are growing like CRAZY so it must be doing something, my hair is growing too. I was already taking about 12 drops per day of the BioSil, then I started spliting it out to 12 drops twice per day and I think that did cause an increase in growth for my hair and nails.

ETA:
I didn't know what the heck I was talking about. One is silica and the other is silcon.... I have some research to do....


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 15, 2008)

It's odd that no one has written a review for the Alta Silica on VitaCost.com There are a few good reviews written for both the BioSil liquid and tablets  I wonder why that is...

This is the discription for BioSil

*Description* Patented BioSil contains 600 mg of stabilized Orthosilicic Acid (monomeric, single-unit silicic acid). Each drop provides 1 mg of silicon. Bottle contains 600 drops of a concentrated 2% solution of biologically active silicon. Six drops per day provides a 100 day supply. 
BioSil's Active Silicon is an essential partner of calcium for bones, glucosamine for joints, and antioxidants for healthier arteries and cardiovascular function. 

*The Importance of Silicon* - Silicon is a trace mineral required for the formation of healthy connective tissue, bone, skin, hair and nails. Silicon is essential for collagen formation, healthy arteries and regulates calcium deposition in bones. 

*Absorption is Key* - Dietary sources of silicon such as those found in food, horsetail and colloidal gel (silica) products, are very poorly absorbed because of their insoluble, polymerized forms. For absorption to occur, dietary silicon must be first converted to Orthosilicic Acid (monomeric silicic acid), the bioavailable form found in Biosil. 

*Why is BioSil Different?* BioSil (Si{OH}4) is 20,000 times more soluble than silica (SIO2-found in horsetail and colloidal gels) and many times more bioavailable than other forms of silicon! 

The only Biologically Active Silicon that works for: 
Bones & Joints: support strength and repair
Hair: for growth and luster
Skin: elasticity
Cardiovascular: capillary strength
Nails: hardness and growtha
Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 6.00 Drops 
Servings per container: 100.00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Amount Per Serving
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




% Daily Value
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Silicon (as stabilized orthosillicic acid)6 mg




*This is the write up for Alta Silica:*
Silica strengthens and supports healthy skin, hair, bones and nails. Using the finest quality Horsetail Extract with bioflavonoids, Alta Health Silica provides the pure ortho form soluble/collodial Silica by means of special extraction process. Silica is an essential trace mineral that plays a biological role in the processes by which bone, cartilage, connective tissue and skin are formed and is a component of collagen.

Consult a Health Care professional before taking this product if you are a pregnant or lactating woman, currently under medical care or are taking prescription drugs.


Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 1.00 Tab 
Servings per container: 120.00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Amount Per Serving
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




% Daily Value
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Horsetail Herb Extract (Equisetum Arvense)1500 mg


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 15, 2008)

Interesting Article!! ( http://www.thehealthyvillage.com/di...tiful-hair-comes-from-within-with-silica.html )

*Beautiful Hair Comes From Within With Silica*
Do you suffer from dry brittle hair that looks like your 90 years old? Not to worry dietary supplements could help boost the look and feel of your hair in a few short months.

Many people are unaware that beautiful hair is due largely to their intake of silica. Silica is a form of silicon, one of the most common elements in the earth, and that is literally where it is most found: in the earth. Most forms of stones and rock contain silicon in one form or another. 

Silica is silicon in the form of Silicon dioxide, or SiO2. Appearing naturally as quartz, it is also the principal component of glass and sand. Silica is also a very common component of your body, and is contains in all of your connective tissues such as cartilage and tendons, nails, hair, muscle tissue and bone. Your complexion and shiny hair all depend upon silica, which apart from its other properties help your skin and hair to retain moisture and keep looking young. 

Not only that, however, but it also strengthens your hair, and renders it less likely to become brittle and suffer from split ends and that dull look that so many women spend a fortune on trying to overcome with various types of hair conditioner. Conditioners are designed to keep the moisture in your hair; that is also one of the main properties of the form of silicon that we call silica. The term is often wrongly used for other forms of silicon such as silicates and silicones, although these do not take part in human biochemistry in the same way as silica does. 

If your intake of silica is at its optimum, your skin and hair will be well hydrated, and maintain a luster that makes it attractive and young looking, rather than lank of frizzy. It is not an overnight effect, however, and you may have to take silica supplements for two or three months until you see visible effects. You should then be able to maintain the effects through diet, although silica supplements can be used if preferred. It is not only your hair that will benefit, but also your skin, as already suggested, will maintain a youthful hydrated look and the wrinkles will take longer to appear. 

You will therefore tend to look younger for longer, especially if you also have a good intake of antioxidants to prevent free radical damage to your skin cells. Silica can help to prevent baldness, but it is stressed that it cannot be taken to cure it. It stimulates the growth of your hair and keeps it healthy and strong in addition to looking more beautiful and attractive. 

Silica in all its forms is a trace mineral in our diets, and is a relatively rare component. It is also a very important mineral because human life depends upon it. There are certain food sources of silica that you can use to ensure that you get the maximum amount naturally that you can. The foods that contain most silica include cereals, *especially oats and rice, which is why Asians tend to have the healthiest and strongest hair.* Others are cucumbers, asparagus, lettuce cabbage, onions, potatoes and sunflower seeds. Fruits include strawberries, and if you eat a diet rich in these various foods, then you should have a good natural intake.

Other sources of silica include horsetail and oat straw, or the stalks left once the oats have been harvested. Although not conventionally eaten, these sources are used for the preparation of silica supplements. It has often been claimed that beer is a good source, but only because silica is frequently used in fine powder form to act a defoamer in beer.

Meat sources do not include much silica, and neither do processed foods. Most junk food diets are low in this mineral that is so vital for the condition of your hair, although it is not necessary to eat just a vegetarian diet. A good balanced diet is necessary to ensure that you do not become deficient in one nutrient because you are trying to increase your intake of another. That is a very easy and common error to make. If you include a reasonable amount of silica–containing foods in your diet then there is no need to eat only those foods. 

As with many other trace elements necessary in human biochemistry, you do not have to take large amounts of silica to meet your daily needs, and it is not the foods that are rich in silica that is the only aspect of the mineral you should consider, but also in the form in which it is available for the body to use. This ‘bioavailability’ is very important with all forms of nutrition, not only silica, since if the body is unable to use it as part of its biochemistry, then it is of no use as a supplement. 

As an example of this, the processing of foods, including grains, can convert silica to silicates that the body cannot use since its chemistry is unsuitable. Silicates have to be converted first to silicic acid which the human body can easily absorb through the intestines. This acid, then, would be a good supplement for those deficient in silica, though only very small amounts are needed by the body. In fact, silicic acid is the silica gel supplement that provides the silica needed for healthy hair, and is formed by the hydration of sodium silicate which itself cannot be absorbed by the intestines and take part in the human biochemical reactions needed. 

The reason for the importance of silica is that it is converted to orthosilicic acid that is an essential part of the biochemical pathway for the formation and stabilization of glycosaminoglycans (GAGs) or mucopolysaccharides, that are essential to human life. Chondroitin sulfate is an example of a GAG. As one ages, ones ability to produce these compounds in the stomach reduces, and is one reason for aging skin and hair. 

The effect of silica in the human body in general, and on the hair in particular, has been proved, and as you age you will find the need for some form of supplementation. Even younger people who do not include an adequate quota of silica in their diet should consider a supplement containing this little known but essential trace element for bouncy, attractive and youthful hair. 

It is known fact that beautiful hair comes from within with silica.


----------



## vevster (Feb 15, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have BioSil also, I've been taking it. I'm not sure how it's different thank this Silica. My order for this Silica will be waiting for me when I get home, I just checked tracking.
> 
> The one thing I noticed when I read the article that even if the BioSil is simular to this Silica, BioSil's recommendage dose of 6 drops per day is not nearly enough. I think the BioSil dose is only 600 mg...if I am remembering correctly.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the challenge!

Hopefully in a few months we will all post reviews on vitacost.com!  I didn't because In part I didn't want the price to go up


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 15, 2008)

vevster said:


> Welcome to the challenge!
> 
> Hopefully in a few months we will all post reviews on vitacost.com! I didn't because In part I didn't want the price to go up


Excellent point...most of my previous post can be disregarded


----------



## vevster (Feb 15, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Excellent point...most of my previous post can be disregarded


----------



## Nenah (Feb 16, 2008)

I just bought a bottle at the Vitamin Shoppe.  Started taking it yesterday let's see how it goes.  Vester how long or how much did it take to see any results?


----------



## bluwatersoul (Feb 16, 2008)

*Its too early for me to notice any results with my hair, its about two weeks so far - but I'm more regular . Anyone else notice this?*


----------



## vevster (Feb 16, 2008)

Nappyme said:


> I just bought a bottle at the Vitamin Shoppe.  Started taking it yesterday let's see how it goes.  Vester how long or how much did it take to see any results?


I had to go through a bottle and noticed on my 2nd bottle.

With all supplements this depends on how deficient you are and how well you absorb vits in general.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 16, 2008)

Vev, if you suffer from poor absorption, is there a remedy for this?


----------



## vevster (Feb 16, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Vev, if you suffer from poor absorption, is there a remedy for this?



HCL tabs and digestitve enzymes.....


----------



## Nenah (Feb 17, 2008)

vevster said:


> I had to go through a bottle and noticed on my 2nd bottle.
> 
> With all supplements this depends on how deficient you are and how well you absorb vits in general.


 

Ok Thanks, but how do you determine how your body is absorbing it?  I take Ultra Nourish Hair from GNC I see my urine is bright yellow from the vitamins so I guess it's absorbing.


----------



## vevster (Feb 19, 2008)

Nappyme said:


> Ok Thanks, but how do you determine how your body is absorbing it?  I take Ultra Nourish Hair from GNC I see my urine is bright yellow from the vitamins so I guess it's absorbing.


I'm not quite sure, Nappyme, I guess the results after taking something for a while?


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 19, 2008)

vevster said:


> No, it isn't.


 
Awww Shucks!
Thank you for replying though


----------



## Nenah (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Vester!  I guess I will have to sit back and reap the benefits.


----------



## vevster (Feb 19, 2008)

Nappyme said:


> Thanks Vester!  I guess I will have to sit back and reap the benefits.


Absolutely!


----------



## beverly (Feb 23, 2008)

i am joining, thanks Vev. I will report back in 30 days.


----------



## vevster (Feb 24, 2008)

beverly said:


> i am joining, thanks Vev. I will report back in 30 days.


*what, What, WHAT?* I have the owner of LHCF joining my challenge!  Awwww shucks!!!!!!!



I can't wait to hear your results, Bev.  I was just checking my new growth on me this weekend.


----------



## bluwatersoul (Feb 24, 2008)

*I don't know about my hair - still too soon to tell - but my NAILS are starting to take off - they have always been healthy but they are really zooming along in length......*


----------



## Nita81 (Feb 24, 2008)

I think I have a little growth(need to relax to really tell)...but I can really tell in my nails!!! Cool challenge!


----------



## Princess4real (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm in got my bottle yesterday.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay,  I got my bottle last week week, so I'm definitely in. 5 days strong!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 25, 2008)

vevster said:


> HCL tabs and digestitve enzymes.....



Picked up enzymes, along with my 3rd bottle of silica, some power MSM, NAC and other goodies yesterday from the Vitamin Shoppe. Man, I spent nearly $100 bones yesterday.


----------



## Josie (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm in.  I got mine two days ago.  BTW, I read that horsetail extract can
deplete your vitamin B-6.  Anyone else heard this?  Here's the quote:

Taking horsetail by mouth may deplete vitamin B6 (thiamin) from the body. It is recommended that if you take horsetail on a regular basis, you should also take a quality multiple vitamin or at least a B complex supplement daily.

Here's the link to the article:  http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/horsetail-000257.htm


----------



## vevster (Feb 26, 2008)

Josie said:


> I'm in.  I got mine two days ago.  BTW, I read that horsetail extract can
> deplete your vitamin B-6.  Anyone else heard this?  Here's the quote:
> 
> Taking horsetail by mouth *may *deplete vitamin B6 (thiamin) from the body. It is recommended that if you take horsetail on a regular basis, you should also take a quality multiple vitamin or at least a B complex supplement daily.
> ...



I checked with my doctor and she said she has never heard of this.  I guess those concerned can take a multi or bcomplex :shrug:

I also see the operative word is MAY here also.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Vevster,

Thanks for providing info on this supplement.  My nails grow extremely slow AND break off.  Hopefully, this will speed up my nail growth and increase its strength.  Also, I'm looking forward to hair and health benefits!

I will post progress pics of my nails and my hair after some time has passed.


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Feb 28, 2008)

put in a order today at vitacost. im in too!


----------



## vevster (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome, ladies!!!!!


----------



## bluwatersoul (Feb 29, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Hi Vevster,
> 
> Thanks for providing info on this supplement.  My nails grow extremely slow AND break off.  Hopefully, this will speed up my nail growth and increase its strength.  Also, I'm looking forward to hair and health benefits!
> 
> I will post progress pics of my nails and my hair after some time has passed.




*I really really think this cold help your nails. Mine are usually ok, but in winter tend to stay short. They are sooooo strong and growing quickly. I really need to get them done now. I look forward to spring/summer to see how my growth is then!

I am getting alot of frizz even outside my braids, I can tell its new hair as its too short to catch in the braids themselves. what does this mean? Oh, I'm looking a HAM*


----------



## SisterGirl* (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm joinging this challenge, and just purchased 5 bottles from Vitacost, cause their on sale for 11.29


----------



## vevster (Mar 1, 2008)

bluwatersoul said:


> *
> 
> I am getting alot of frizz even outside my braids, I can tell its new hair as its too short to catch in the braids themselves. what does this mean? Oh, I'm looking a HAM*



That is how I felt with my afro under my relaxer! LOLOLOL


----------



## vevster (Mar 1, 2008)

SisterGirl* said:


> I'm joinging this challenge, and just purchased 5 bottles from Vitacost, cause their on sale for 11.29


You will def see results before those bottles are finished!!!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll be ordering this Friday. I was taking Bamboo Silica so I know Silica works I'll be taking this with b50 complex and my multi vitamin and of course my beloved BT I want to add biotin but I'm not a fan of 2 inch whiska's hmmmmm...decisions.decisions.


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 3, 2008)

I haven't been posting much in the Haircare forum.  However, this thread caught my attention.  I haven't taken any supplements since September (except for Fruta Vida which is a nutritional drink), because I was getting so frustrated with taken so many pills at one time 2-3x a day.  Yesterday, I ordered two bottles of the Silica that was mentioned in this thread and should be receiving it soon.  I also ordered a liquid multivitamin last week and should be receiving it soon as well.  I will stick to just taking the silica, multivitamin, and Fruta Vida. The fruta Vida is something that I will mix in my green smoothies so as not to seem like I'm taking so many things.  

I've noticed that since not taking my supplements, that my skin has changed dramatically as far as being more dry than normal.  I'm getting married at the end of May...and need to get my skin and body in check.


----------



## amber815 (Mar 3, 2008)

I ordered a bottle yesterday to see how I like it along with my regular multi-vit. I'm tryna get hair to the flo' nah mean??? LOL j/k just mid back maaaaaaaaaaaaybe waist.


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 3, 2008)

I need the therapeutic dosage of this for various aches and pains. I ordered Saturday and received an email today saying that my order has shipped via UPS.  I'll post an update after I've used the first bottle.  Thanks for the info Vev!


----------



## good2uuuu (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, so far, so good. I hope to be able to see some more results by summer. My knees are happier for sure.


----------



## mink (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi all Ive never posted before just paid my $5 bucks.

I have been taking Biotin since January. I am thinking about joining this challenge. 

does anyone know the difference in these two supplements?

Will taking them together be a problem?

thanks


----------



## mnemosyne (Mar 3, 2008)

I just purchased two bottles. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## vevster (Mar 4, 2008)

mink said:


> Hi all Ive never posted before just paid my $5 bucks.
> 
> I have been taking Biotin since January. I am thinking about joining this challenge.
> 
> ...


Welcome, and GO FOR  IT!!!


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 5, 2008)

Good Morning,

I received my two bottles in the mail yesterday.  I just took my first pill a few minutes with my breakfast.  I will keep you all posted.  Now, I need to go back to the beginning of this thread and read the article.

Thanks Vevster!


----------



## vevster (Mar 5, 2008)

divinefavor said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I received my two bottles in the mail yesterday.  I just took my first pill a few minutes with my breakfast.  I will keep you all posted.  Now, I need to go back to the beginning of this thread and read the article.
> 
> Thanks Vevster!


Enjoy! Let us know your progress!!!


----------



## BUTTERNUTBABY (Mar 6, 2008)

Im a newbie here but heres soemthing id love to try just got my 4 bottles in the mial today, and ive started so here goes ill post before and after when ive used 3 bottles, keep your fingers crossed becuase my hair raley grows, im hoping this works.newbie:


----------



## vevster (Mar 6, 2008)

BUTTERNUTBABY said:


> Im a newbie here but heres soemthing id love to try just got my 4 bottles in the mial today, and ive started so here goes ill post before and after when ive used 3 bottles, keep your fingers crossed becuase my hair raley grows, im hoping this works.newbie:


  Please post your results!


----------



## vevster (Mar 8, 2008)

You can find a 2 part interview from a company rep for this Silica and a Nutritionist here:

http://www.healthtruthrevealed.com/audio-interviews.php

Jan 24 and Jan 28


----------



## babydollhair (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a mini update. I have been taking this along with Jarrows Chlorella, in capsules, and my hair does see like it has grown in way thick, lol, and is also more straight in some areas. My nails are extremely strong and able to grow out longer, and my skin is back flawless. So i am happy with it, and will give another update proably once im done with my second bottle. Thanks Vevster for letting me know about this!


----------



## vevster (Mar 9, 2008)

100384 said:


> I have a mini update. I have been taking this along with Jarrows Chlorella, in capsules, and my hair does see like it has grown in way thick, lol, and is also more straight in some areas. My nails are extremely strong and able to grow out longer, and my skin is back flawless. So i am happy with it, and will give another update proably once im done with my second bottle. *Thanks Vevster for letting me know about this!*



You are very welcome!!  I love sharing good things


----------



## RZILYNT (Mar 9, 2008)

I have ordered this last week and hope to get it this week. I listened to the webcast interview and I am looking for the benefits that it has for demylinating disease and necrosis.

Interesting that is states not to use with a calcium supplement as the Silica may loose its effectiveness. It says that this will perform better than calcium.  I am looking forward to the many health benefits of this supplement.

Thanks for posting the interview!

RZ~


----------



## vevster (Mar 15, 2008)

RZILYNT said:


> I have ordered this last week and hope to get it this week. I listened to the webcast interview and I am looking for the benefits that it has for demylinating disease and necrosis.
> 
> Interesting that is states not to use with a calcium supplement as the Silica may loose its effectiveness. It says that this will perform better than calcium.  I am looking forward to the many health benefits of this supplement.
> 
> ...



You are welcome!!!


----------



## RZILYNT (Mar 15, 2008)

I finally recieved my 2 bottles and I am taking this along with my multi-Vit


I am finding that I am having some serious night sweats and I am getting some issues with my face. I started out with 3 per day. I am going to skip today and then work up to 3 per day.

We will see how things go. I will continue to use them to all of the bottles are gone and hope to see some healthy benefits.

Thanks again.

RZ~


----------



## Twisties (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Vevster, I will join the challenge and try this Silica brand too.  Hope it helps with both hair and eczema.  Started today, 3/15/08.


----------



## Rain20 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have gone through 2 bottles and nothing special so far. Maybe I just dont respond well to supplements. I hope everyone else has great results.


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 16, 2008)

I am on my 2nd bottle....not sure what's going on lengthwise with my hair (til I flatiron) but my nails are growing *very* quickly and they are rock hard  broke a pair of nail clippers trimming them


----------



## vevster (Mar 16, 2008)

Rain20 said:


> I have gone through 2 bottles and nothing special so far. Maybe I just dont respond well to supplements. I hope everyone else has great results.


How many were you taking daily?


----------



## Rain20 (Mar 16, 2008)

I was taking 2-3 tabs a day-mostly 3 tabs. I have taken silica before and nothing special. My nails are the same as well. Liquid protein supplements are the only supplement if I take regularly do I notice an improvement in hair and skin. It is probably because of my eating habits and not getting enough protein in my diet. I am not knocking silica, just does not do remarkable things for me. I will finish my third bottle though.


----------



## vevster (Mar 16, 2008)

Rain20 said:


> I was taking 2-3 tabs a day-mostly 3 tabs. I have taken silica before and nothing special. My nails are the same as well. Liquid protein supplements are the only supplement if I take regularly do I notice an improvement in hair and skin. It is probably because of my eating habits and not getting enough protein in my diet. I am not knocking silica, just does not do remarkable things for me. I will finish my third bottle though.


For the 3rd bottle, try 2 3x a day.  The litmus test for silica is the nails.  If your nails are the same, you may be deficient.

*just a suggestion*


----------



## Rain20 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice but I probably wont take 6 silica tabs daily. Part of the nail problem has to do with the amount of times I have to wash my hands at work. The soap and frequent washing keep my nails softer in general. I dont think I'm necessarily deficient. I also get some silica in my HSN vits. Overall I have more than quadrupled my previous intake. Just wanted to follow through and report my results since my 2 months were up. I'm glad others are getting good results.


----------



## vevster (Mar 16, 2008)

Rain20 said:


> Thanks for the advice but I probably wont take 6 silica tabs daily. Part of the nail problem has to do with the amount of times I have to wash my hands at work. The soap and frequent washing keep my nails softer in general. I dont think I'm necessarily deficient. I also get some silica in my HSN vits. Overall I have more than quadrupled my previous intake. Just wanted to follow through and report my results since my 2 months were up. I'm glad others are getting good results.



Okay, no prob!


----------



## amwcah (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm in!  First, I need to finish my GNC brand though.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am in - But - i understand that we can only take Alta?
I have Biosil drops - and I am going to finish that first - if I can't be in the challenge - that is ok.


----------



## vevster (Mar 22, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I am in - But - i understand that we can only take Alta?
> I have Biosil drops - and I am going to finish that first - if I can't be in the challenge - that is ok.


Yep, only alta... If you want to join in later, that is fine


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Mar 24, 2008)

Double post!


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Mar 24, 2008)

I wanted to wait after I finished a second bottle to say anything. But, I'm definitely noticing my big usually saggy DD breasts "lifting". I dont know if this is even possible with silica, but I feel like they have raised up an inch or so. I rarely exercise so that cant be it. When I stand I can definitely feel them higher and in the mirror.I hope it continues as  months go by. 
 Also, my TMJ is virtually gone and I can open and close my moth now with ease.
 As for my hair, Im natural so its hard to notice new growth. I have been using a few dominican products and my hair has stopped shedding by 90 percent. DOnt know if its the silica or both, but Im happy so far. I also want to say I have been taking digestive enzymes with meals, so Im sure the silica absorption is pretty good.  I want to wait for another bottle to see if theres significant growth or if I will finally stop this shedding of hair that has made me break even each year in terms of growth. Either way, Ill be happy.


----------



## vevster (Mar 24, 2008)

Lnacen said:


> I wanted to wait after I finished a second bottle to say anything. But, I'm definitely noticing my big usually saggy DD breasts "lifting". I dont know if this is even possible with silica, but I feel like they have raised up an inch or so. I rarely exercise so that cant be it. When I stand I can definitely feel them higher and in the mirror.I hope it continues as  months go by.
> As for my hair, Im natural so its hard to notice new growth. I have been using a few dominican products and my hair has stopped shedding by 90 percent. DOnt know if its the silica or both, but Im happy so far. I also want to say I have been taking digestive enzymes with meals, so Im sure the silica absorption is pretty good. I want to wait for another bottle to see if theres significant growth or if I will finally stop this shedding of hair that has made me break even each year in terms of growth. Either way, Ill be happy.


  well silica supports connective tissue so I don't doubt that it is helping those ole booies!  

What great feedback!  Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Mar 25, 2008)

Bump how is it going ladies?  How is the prpgress? Any growth?


----------



## toniy (Mar 25, 2008)

I have been in this challenge since the beginning and my hair has definitely experienced a boost. I cant post as much as I used to , but oNce I return home, I will post pix of my results.

Nails are also very tough...

Thanks VEV


----------



## Lebiya (Mar 25, 2008)

vevster said:


> well silica supports connective tissue so I don't doubt that it is helping those ole booies!
> 
> What great feedback! Thanks for checking in!


 

Hi vev, 


I just wanted to know appox how many inches per month are you getting with these Bio silica pills?


----------



## bluwatersoul (Mar 25, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Bump how is it going ladies?  How is the prpgress? Any growth?



*I am still not sure about my hair length(I am braided and natural). I have tons of new growth all over, outside of the braids, that is hard to keep up with. When I am not at work I keep a scarf on to keep all this new pouf flat, until it gets long enough to stay caught in a braid. 

My NAILS however are off the chain. They have always been white, but they are growing quite fast and are much stronger. The real test wiill be when I start gardening n a few weeks, which usually kills them.

I just upped to 4 a day, wondering what exciting progress I will make in the next month!*


----------



## babydollhair (Mar 25, 2008)

I need to stay consistent. blah, when ever i do though my nails can grow out longer and stronger than usual and my skin look/feels extremely smooth. I just started taking another supplement called Emerald Balance that has bamboo silica/and horsetail in it. I forgot how much, but can you get to much silica? Does anyone know?


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 25, 2008)

Very Interesting. 

Is everyone jsut taking the silica, or also the other two minerals as well?


----------



## Lebiya (Mar 25, 2008)

Has anyone gotten 1 inch per month consistently from start - form using these pills?


----------



## vevster (Mar 25, 2008)

Lebiya said:


> Hi vev,
> 
> 
> I just wanted to know appox how many inches per month are you getting with these Bio silica pills?


I don't go by inches, I go by when I need a touchup and I just noticed today that I need a touch up!!


----------



## vevster (Mar 25, 2008)

yoniy said:


> I have been in this challenge since the beginning and my hair has definitely experienced a boost. I cant post as much as I used to , but oNce I return home, I will post pix of my results.
> 
> Nails are also very tough...
> 
> *Thanks VEV*


  You are welcome!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 25, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I am in - But - i understand that we can only take Alta?
> I have Biosil drops - and I am going to finish that first - if I can't be in the challenge - that is ok.


 
I'm taking both, I don't think it matters...I take the Biosil at night because it's easier to use at home, I can take the Alta to work. My hair is definately growing like weed. I had a itty bitty almost buzzed twa end of December, I have 3 - 4 inches of new growth now.  I'm amazed and pleased!!!  I'm going to keep up with the Biosil and the Alta...


----------



## vevster (Mar 26, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm taking both, I don't think it matters...I take the Biosil at night because it's easier to use at home, I can take the Alta to work. My hair is definately growing like weed. I had a itty bitty almost buzzed twa end of December, I have 3 - 4 inches of new growth now.  I'm amazed and pleased!!!  I'm going to keep up with the Biosil and the Alta...


Well, if you are taking both, you don't know for sure if it is the ALTA, the BIOSIL or both.  You just don't know.

By all means, do you.  However, this is an Alta Silica challenge to not muddy the waters...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 26, 2008)

vevster said:


> Well, if you are taking both, you don't know for sure if it is the ALTA, the BIOSIL or both. You just don't know.
> 
> By all means, do you. However, this is an Alta Silica challenge to not muddy the waters...


I wasn't intending to muddy the waters, I was just trying to save my pocket book because I had a whole bottle of the Biosil left when I started the challenge.   I think silica is the greatest thing going period, I had a bottle of Biosil and didn't want it to go to waste.  I'm glad you started this challenge because it helped me step up my commitment to take my Alta and the Biosil daily.  Now I am reaping the benefits!

By all means, ladies stick with the Alta, I know it's the bomb and a better deal cost wise for certain!


----------



## Josie (Mar 26, 2008)

100384 said:


> I need to stay consistent. blah, when ever i do though my nails can grow out longer and stronger than usual and my skin look/feels extremely smooth. I just started taking another supplement called Emerald Balance that has bamboo silica/and horsetail in it. I forgot how much, but can you get to much silica? Does anyone know?



Hi 100384,

I read yesterday that the recommended intake for horsetail varies a lot, from 100 - 1000 mg. daily.  Also, I read that it's best to take a week's break after using horsetail for a month, in order to avoid kidney strain.    HTH.

Josie


----------



## vevster (Mar 27, 2008)

Josie said:


> Hi 100384,
> 
> I read yesterday that the recommended intake for horsetail varies a lot, from 100 - 1000 mg. daily.  Also, I read that it's best to take a week's break after using horsetail for a month, in order to *avoid kidney strain*.    HTH.
> 
> Josie


I always chuckle when I read this kind of stuff.  There are over the counter toxic pharmaceuticals that cause liver/kidney STRAIN and death etc but folks make a major deal over taking a supplement that most folks are deficient in.

I want to hear about someone that took an overdose of silica and went to the hospital and possibly DIED??


----------



## Shaley (Mar 28, 2008)

Does the Alta Silica come in liquid form or is just capsules? (Sorry if this was already posted)

ETA: Please disregard this post... I really wanted to join this challenge... I left a message for my Doc yesterday asking if a Silica supplement would be safe to take with my multivitamin or if it would intefere....

The message I received back from her was: 
"No, a Silica supplement would not intefere with you're multivitamin, but I would like to know why you are wanting to take this? I do not recommend Silica to anyone or any of my patients."

I called back and told her it was for my hair and nails and she said my multivitamin should be enough.. she suggested me taking Biotin if I wanted something extraerplexed

Oh well, I hope you ladies keep getting good results... Now I wish I never called her


----------



## RZILYNT (Mar 28, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Does the Alta Silica come in liquid form or is just capsules? (Sorry if this was already posted)
> 
> ETA: Please disregard this post... I really wanted to join this challenge... I left a message for my Doc yesterday asking if a Silica supplement would be safe to take with my multivitamin or if it would intefere....
> 
> ...


 
Chardai,

Did the doc say why?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 28, 2008)

vevster said:


> I always chuckle when I read this kind of stuff. There are over the counter toxic pharmaceuticals that cause liver/kidney STRAIN and death etc but folks make a major deal over taking a supplement that most folks are deficient in.
> 
> I want to hear about someone that took an overdose of silica and went to the hospital and possibly DIED??


I read an article today where they recommend 5 mg to 20 mg per day with no side effect what so ever so it just depends on who your reading or talking too. I have never heard of anyone going toxic with silica...

I can tell I must have been deficent in it because there is a big difference in my hair, I'm almost tempted to straighten it just to see how much length I've gained but I promised I would wait until May. I don't think I can hold out...

ETA: I have a perfect Ten for nails and this while growing out artifical nail damage, my toe nails are pefect too, at one time I thought they would never be the same after getting fungus from the nail salon...!!


----------



## Shaley (Mar 28, 2008)

RZILYNT said:


> Chardai,
> 
> Did the doc say why?



Actually the nurse left me the message saying the doc didn't recommend it. I called back to speak personally with the doctor and that's all she really said. She just said she doesn't recommend a Silica supplement for anyone. She said I could get it naturally by eating vegetables, onions, oats, apples, strawberries, grapes, raw almonds, sunflower seeds... She said some hair vitamins or multivitamins may contain Silicon and that's ok too. She just specified that as a seperate supplement she doesn't recommend. 

That's just one doctor though.. If people have been using it for months/years without any side effects or ill effects then obviously there can't be too much wrong with it... I might get a 2nd opinion..


----------



## RZILYNT (Mar 28, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Actually the nurse left me the message saying the doc didn't recommend it. I called back to speak personally with the doctor and that's all she really said. She just said she doesn't recommend a Silica supplement for anyone. She said I could get it naturally by eating vegetables, onions, oats, apples, strawberries, grapes, raw almonds, sunflower seeds... She said some hair vitamins or multivitamins may contain Silicon and that's ok too. She just specified that as a seperate supplement she doesn't recommend.
> 
> That's just one doctor though.. If people have been using it for months/years without any side effects or ill effects then obviously there can't be too much wrong with it... I might get a 2nd opinion..


 
Thanks for your response.
My daughters doc okayed it for her. But we were only trying to make sure that it didn't have any ill side effects with other meds that she is on. 

RZ~


----------



## Shaley (Mar 28, 2008)

RZILYNT said:


> Thanks for your response.
> My daughters doc okayed it for her. But we were only trying to make sure that it didn't have any ill side effects with other meds that she is on.
> 
> RZ~



Good to know... Like I said, I'll probably get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## vevster (Mar 29, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Does the Alta Silica come in liquid form or is just capsules? (Sorry if this was already posted)
> 
> ETA: Please disregard this post... I really wanted to join this challenge... I left a message for my Doc yesterday asking if a Silica supplement would be safe to take with my multivitamin or if it would intefere....
> 
> ...


Do you have an illness, and that is why you consulted the doc?


----------



## vevster (Mar 29, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Actually the nurse left me the message saying the doc didn't recommend it. I called back to speak personally with the doctor and that's all she really said. She just said she doesn't recommend a Silica supplement for anyone. She said I could get it naturally by eating vegetables, onions, oats, apples, strawberries, grapes, raw almonds, sunflower seeds... She said some hair vitamins or multivitamins may contain Silicon and that's ok too. She just specified that as a seperate supplement she doesn't recommend.
> 
> That's just one doctor though.. If people have been using it for months/years without any side effects or ill effects then obviously there can't be too much wrong with it... I might get a 2nd opinion..


Not for nothing, most doctors are not trained in supplements.  I can tell of  so many stories of conditions that the docs wanted to go cut folks-- they take a supplement and they are cured.  A miracle.  But by all means consult w/ your doctor.  My doctor is all for my Alta Silica.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 29, 2008)

Does this have more silica than the bamboo extract?


----------



## SmartyPants (Mar 29, 2008)

OK...  Vevster...

I'll be starting on my Alta Silica on Monday.  I had half a bottle of Vitamin Shoppe Silica I had to polish off first.  I take the last three of those tomorrow.

I will probably check back in two and a half months.  I relax in two weeks.  And, I am starting a new regimen using BT instead of MN (the MN was giving me sores on my scalp).  It will be easier for me to see growth if I start checking after a fresh relaxer instead of after a six-week old relaxer.


----------



## Shaley (Mar 29, 2008)

vevster said:


> Do you have an illness, and that is why you consulted the doc?



No, I do not have an illness. I consulted the doc to see if taking a Silica supplement would be OK and also if I could take it in addition to my multivitamin. I always consult my doctor or a doctor before I start taking anything new. 
I used to take Andrew Lessman Hair, Skin, and Nails and I consulted her on that as well.. and she advised that was ok.

She may not know alot about the Silica supplement which is why she may have been so adamant about not recommending it.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Mar 29, 2008)

Vevster,

Did you notice any changes in your nails?  If so, how long did it take?

Because I've been taking the Alta Silica 3x a day for three weeks (I'm still on the first bottle) and my nails are still the same length.  They are still growing slowly, still soft, and still breaking off very easily.

I listened to the audio interview you provided and the parties said that the health of the nails is a good indication that the silica is working.

Should I continue with the same dosage and finish the second bottle before making any changes or should I increase the dosage on the second bottle?


----------



## vevster (Mar 30, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Vevster,
> 
> Did you notice any changes in your nails?  If so, how long did it take?
> 
> ...


I would increase my dose if I were you because the nails are the indicator....  good luck with it!


----------



## Lioness (Mar 30, 2008)

I know I'm late, but I've just ordered some Alta Silica  I've heard a lot of great things about Silica for hair health, so I'm interested to see the effects of adding it to my diet. It's coming from USA to here in the UK so I'll probably recieve it in a week or so. I'm excited to see how my hair will respond!!!!


----------



## vevster (Mar 30, 2008)

Lioness said:


> I know I'm late, but I've just ordered some Alta Silica  I've heard a lot of great things about Silica for hair health, so I'm interested to see the effects of adding it to my diet. It's coming from USA to here in the UK so I'll probably recieve it in a week or so. I'm excited to see how my hair will respond!!!!




Welcome to the Challenge!!!!


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 30, 2008)

If the nails are the indicator then my hair is doing FANTASTIC because my nails are OFF THE CHAIN!!!  I am in  with my nails right now!! I expect the same lovefest when I flatiron my hair in a few short months.


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 30, 2008)

From what I have read on this thread and listened to on the audio piece, I am very interested in trying silica as well but I have a question:

On the Vitacost website in addition to the Alta Heath Silica, there is the NSI brand of silica which claims the same exact amount of horsetail extract as the Alta Health (1,500mg) and looks like the same supplement except the NSI is a vegetarian formula and the Alta Heath is not....also the prices are comparable (the Alta Health offers 120 tablets for $11.29--the NSI offers 240 tablets for $19.99) ........all that said, why are we specifically advised to take the Alta Health Brand?


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 1, 2008)

BUMP!!!BUMP!!!


----------



## vevster (Apr 1, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> From what I have read on this thread and listened to on the audio piece, I am very interested in trying silica as well but I have a question:
> 
> On the Vitacost website in addition to the Alta Heath Silica, there is the NSI brand of silica which claims the same exact amount of horsetail extract as the Alta Health (1,500mg) and looks like the same supplement except the NSI is a vegetarian formula and the Alta Heath is not....also the prices are comparable (the Alta Health offers 120 tablets for $11.29--the NSI offers 240 tablets for $19.99) ........all that said, *why are we specifically advised to take the Alta Health Brand?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 1, 2008)

vevster said:


> That is the only brand MY doctor recs and that I have info and experience with. If you want to take the NSI brand by all means do you.
> 
> This is an alta silica challenge I'm not going to fight with anyone that wants to take anything else.


 
Oh ok, no problemo, no fight here...I was just curious b/c looking at the ingredients, the only difference I could see was that one was vegetarian and the other was not, but I thought maybe I was missing something...

If I decide to purchase the Alta Health silica I will update and definitely join the challenge, and if I purchase the NSI, I will not infiltrate or anything but I will be watching this thread closey as well!!!

By the way, thanks *Vevster* for starting this challenge and enlightening us even moreso to the wonderful benefits of silica!!!!


----------



## vevster (Apr 1, 2008)

You are welcome, and I wish you success with it whatever you decide to do!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 1, 2008)

The silica definately works on the nails if your body is absorbing it correctly...I'm trimming mine weekly !!  Great side effect


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 1, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Vevster,
> 
> Did you notice any changes in your nails? If so, how long did it take?
> 
> ...


 
Just a couple of other things to consider...
Check your daily water intake...
Check your overall diet to include protein intake...
Check your activity level (just good for health / circulation in general)
Are you eating at least 3 meals a day, don't skip meals, etc.... 
And have you had your blood count checked for iron?

I got the iron situation straight and now thanks to this challenge with the Alta Silica, I am quickly catching up with hair, nails and skin!!


----------



## vevster (Apr 1, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Just a couple of other things to consider...
> Check your daily water intake...
> Check your overall diet to include protein intake...
> Check your activity level (just good for health / circulation in general)
> ...



 Congratulations!!


----------



## nicki6 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm in. I started taking 1 with each meal daily yesterday


----------



## vevster (Apr 4, 2008)

nicki6 said:


> I'm in. I started taking 1 with each meal daily yesterday


----------



## Nita81 (Apr 5, 2008)

Still in the challenge. This time I purchased 2 bottles.


----------



## vevster (Apr 5, 2008)

Nita81 said:


> Still in the challenge. This time I purchased 2 bottles.


How are you doing with it?


----------



## Nita81 (Apr 5, 2008)

vevster said:


> How are you doing with it?


 
It's going good. My nails are stronger. As far as my hair I notice some growth.


----------



## vevster (Apr 6, 2008)

Nita81 said:


> It's going good. My nails are stronger. As far as my hair I notice some growth.


It is officially touch up time for me too.

I'm going to try and stretch for another few weeks.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Apr 6, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Just a couple of other things to consider...
> Check your daily water intake...
> Check your overall diet to include protein intake...
> Check your activity level (just good for health / circulation in general)
> ...



Thank you so much for your guidance and suggestions!

-I'm drinking at least 6 glasses of water a day.  Drinking only water during the lent season really helped me with increasing my water intake.
-My overall diet is pretty good.  I eat fish almost every day and I eat a salad almost every day with spinach leaves.  I try to have at least one fruit every morning.
-I do cardio for 35-40 minutes 3 days a week.  I've been doing this pretty consistently for over three months.  My dad and I are working our way to running again!
-For the most part, I do eat 3 meals a day.  The only time I skip a meal is on Thursday when I fast for lunch.
-Now you got me there with the iron!  I was diagnosed with a mild case of anemia.  My doctor gave me prenatal vitamins two years ago so that I could increase my iron intake.  I took them consistently for three months straight.  The prenatal vitamins made me sluggish and didn't help my nails at all.  But thanks for the reminder because I do need to get my blood count checked for iron levels.  I'm taking a multi-vitamin with the 100% daily value of iron but maybe that's not enough. 

_How much iron do you take daily?  How long were you taking the Alta Silica before you noticed changes in your nails?_

I increased my daily Alta Silica intake to 6 tablets (two tablets 3x a day) a week ago.  No noticeable improvement in my nails just yet but I'm going to be patient and let the silica do its thing.  I will be starting on my second bottle tomorrow.  After 20 days (when the bottle will be finished), I'll let you know if there has been any change in my nails.

In the meantime, I may need to see the doctor.  Because I've been feeling really tired these past few months despite my increase in water intake, doing cardio 3x a week, eating better, and getting an average of 7.5-8 hours of sleep each night.


----------



## vevster (Apr 6, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Thank you so much for your guidance and suggestions!
> 
> -I'm drinking at least 6 glasses of water a day.  Drinking only water during the lent season really helped me with increasing my water intake.
> -My overall diet is pretty good.  I eat fish almost every day and I eat a salad almost every day with spinach leaves.  I try to have at least one fruit every morning.
> ...


Another recommendation: try homeopathic Iron

Ferr Phos is a cell salt that my doc gave me for anemia.  You take it under your tongue.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 6, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Thank you so much for your guidance and suggestions!
> 
> -I'm drinking at least 6 glasses of water a day. Drinking only water during the lent season really helped me with increasing my water intake.
> -My overall diet is pretty good. I eat fish almost every day and I eat a salad almost every day with spinach leaves. I try to have at least one fruit every morning.
> ...


 
I just scanned your diet, which I'm sure you didn't list everything you are eating, but a couple of questions: are you getting calicum through dairy or soy products or some means other than a multi-vitamin ? 

Please go to the doctor and get your blood work done.  Ask for a full panel blood test.  My Serum Ferritin was super low and I take a specific iron supplement to keep it at a healthy level. I could tell the difference in my energy level right away and my hair started growing back 

The other thing you might consider since you are very active is your protein intake, if you only eat meat once per day that may be too low.  You may want to look at beans and rice and tofu if you are opposed to meat. I suggest adding tuna and or salmon (they come in the cool little packs) to your daily salads.

Other ways of getting extra protein would be low fat / non fat dariy products (cottage cheese, yogurt, cheese (on your salad?) etc.) egg whites, and or protein smoothies.  If you are lactose intollerant there are some good soy subsitutes on the market you can try. It's idea to have a serving of protein at least 3 times per day (appx 14 - 25 grams per serving).

Sounds like you have the fruits and veggies part covered.  

HTH - get to the doctor and let us know what you find out...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 6, 2008)

My update, I want to thank Vester for suggesting the challenge, I definately see a marked difference in my hair growth and my nail strength. The other thing is that I am running in the mornings and I hardly have an ache or any kind of pain at all in my legs and joints. My tail would have been falling off if I was running for 5 days in a row in the past.

I'm 45 years young but I feel like I did when I was 20. (I also have a 27 year old fella at work trying to talk but that's another story )   I am totally pain / ache free and my energy is through the roof. I was in decent shape before but I think the silica has just pushed me on over the top to great health. The nice hair and nails are gravy!!  I have to trim my nails with every manicure to keep them at their current length. I may let them grow out some in the summer.  I will never wear acrylic nails again. Who needs them?

   
Yay VESTER!!!


----------



## Princess4real (Apr 6, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> My update, I want to thank Vester for suggesting the challenge, I definately see a marked difference in my hair growth and my nail strength. The other thing is that I am running in the mornings and I hardly have an ache or any kind of pain at all in my legs and joints. My tail would have been falling off if I was running for 5 days in a row in the past.
> 
> I'm 45 years young but I feel like I did when I was 20. (I also have a 27 year old fella at work trying to talk but that's another story ) I am totally pain / ache free and my energy is through the roof. I was in decent shape before but I think the silica has just pushed me on over the top to great health. The nice hair and nails are gravy!! I have to trim my nails with every manicure to keep them at their current length. I may let them grow out some in the summer. I will never wear acrylic nails again. Who needs them?
> 
> ...


 
AtlantaJJ,

How many tablets are you taking each day? I will be on my second bottle starting tomorrow.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 6, 2008)

Princess4real said:


> AtlantaJJ,
> 
> How many tablets are you taking each day? I will be on my second bottle starting tomorrow.


I'm taking 3 pre day, first thing in the morning, one at lunch (when I can remember ) and one at night before bed. I'm faithful with the morning / bed dose.  I will be doubling up soon.


----------



## Princess4real (Apr 6, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm taking 3 pre day, first thing in the morning, one at lunch (when I can remember ) and one at night before bed. I'm faithful with the morning / bed dose. I will be doubling up soon.


 
Thanks for responding back so fast.  Don't laugh, but I get all three out of the way in the morning or at lunch.  I've never been good at taking pills, at the time I'm suppose to take them.


----------



## bluwatersoul (Apr 6, 2008)

*Im still taking them, and I am really really loving my nails. I run too and my knees are a little less stiff than they normally would be, come to think of it. 

My hair is still a HAM - alot of new hair, soft and puffy. again, I don't know about length yet but it does seem that I have to rebraid more braids more often, I don't think it's slippage.

I am taking 4 a day - 2 in the am, two pm. *


----------



## EbonyEyes (Apr 6, 2008)

vevster said:


> Another recommendation: try homeopathic Iron
> 
> Ferr Phos is a cell salt that my doc gave me for anemia.  You take it under your tongue.



Thanks Vevster.  I'll mention that when I go see my doctor.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Apr 6, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just scanned your diet, which I'm sure you didn't list everything you are eating, but a couple of questions: are you getting calicum through dairy or soy products or some means other than a multi-vitamin ?
> 
> Please go to the doctor and get your blood work done.  Ask for a full panel blood test.  My Serum Ferritin was super low and I take a specific iron supplement to keep it at a healthy level. I could tell the difference in my energy level right away and my hair started growing back
> 
> ...



-I used to eat yogurt everyday in addition to getting 40% DV of calcium from my multivitamin but I got tired of yogurt.  I guess I'll go back to eating it.  I also eat almonds everyday which has 8% DV of calcium per serving.  I don't drink milk or eat cheese.  I'll look at some soy products to see if I can get some more calcium intake.

-I will definately get a full-panel blood test and let you know the results!

-I actually eat tuna/salmon almost everyday.  I buy the little packs and add them to my salad!  I also have a meat for dinner.  But I'm probably not getting 3 servings of protein a day.  I bought some black beans from the grocery store the other day that I want to incorporate into my diet.  Egg whites is another good option for me.

Wonderful tips!  Thanks so much!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 6, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> -I used to eat yogurt everyday in addition to getting 40% DV of calcium from my multivitamin but I got tired of yogurt. I don't drink milk or eat cheese. I'll look at some soy products to see if I can get some more calcium intake.
> 
> -I will definately get a full-panel blood test and let you know the results!
> 
> ...


I'm glad they were helpful,

You can jazz your yogurt up by adding flax seeds, and protein to get an extra boost.  You can add in season fruit and nuts as well for variety.

Combine your black and other beans with brown (better) or white rice, they make a complete protein when combined.  

Keep us posted


----------



## Princess4real (Apr 7, 2008)

bluwatersoul said:


> *Im still taking them, and I am really really loving my nails. I run too and my knees are a little less stiff than they normally would be, come to think of it. *
> 
> *My hair is still a HAM - alot of new hair, soft and puffy. again, I don't know about length yet but it does seem that I have to rebraid more braids more often, I don't think it's slippage.*
> 
> *I am taking 4 a day - 2 in the am, two pm. *


 
Awww, I hope you see some improvement soon.


----------



## vevster (Apr 9, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Thanks Vevster.  I'll mention that when I go see my doctor.


I'm sure he will have never heard of it but.....


----------



## vevster (Apr 9, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> My update, I want to thank Vester for suggesting the challenge, I definately see a marked difference in my hair growth and my nail strength. The other thing is that I am running in the mornings and I hardly have an ache or any kind of pain at all in my legs and joints. My tail would have been falling off if I was running for 5 days in a row in the past.
> 
> I'm 45 years young but I feel like I did when I was 20. (I also have a 27 year old fella at work trying to talk but that's another story )   I am totally pain / ache free and my energy is through the roof. I was in decent shape before but I think the silica has just pushed me on over the top to great health. The nice hair and nails are gravy!!  I have to trim my nails with every manicure to keep them at their current length. I may let them grow out some in the summer.  I will never wear acrylic nails again. Who needs them?
> 
> ...


*FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!   That is so exciting!*


----------



## The Sweetest B (Apr 14, 2008)

I am going to take this.  I am ordering it today.  I am noobie but I have read this entire thread.  Thanks for finding and sharing


----------



## vevster (Apr 14, 2008)

The Sweetest B said:


> I am going to take this.  I am ordering it today.  I am noobie but I have read this entire thread.  Thanks for finding and sharing


Enjoy and excellent success with it!!


----------



## Zeal (Apr 15, 2008)

PLEAAAASE NO MORE CHALENGES. YALL ARE KILLING ME.


----------



## NubianQueen (Apr 18, 2008)

I am now officially on this challenge!  I had already upped my intake of silica to 6000 mgs per day thanks to this post, but it was the Puritan's Pride brand.  Once I finally received my alta silica from ebay (a seller was auctioning 12 bottles at a time for about $41!), I noticed that the pills look very similar, and have the same listed ingredients.  However, even though my pills are expiring this June, they have a strong smell as if they are some how 'fresher' and so I am hoping :crossfingers: that these will increase my hair growth from .5" to 1.25" like another poster has achieved.

So, I stocked up by purchasing 480 days worth of Alta Silica!  I am praying I didn't just waste $164!!

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 18, 2008)

NubianQueen said:


> I am now officially on this challenge! I had already upped my intake of silica to 6000 mgs per day thanks to this post, but it was the Puritan's Pride brand. Once I finally received my alta silica from ebay (a seller was auctioning 12 bottles at a time for about $41!), I noticed that the pills look very similar, and have the same listed ingredients. However, even though my pills are expiring this June, they have a strong smell as if they are some how 'fresher' and so I am hoping :crossfingers: that these will increase my hair growth from .5" to 1.25" like another poster has achieved.
> 
> So, I stocked up by purchasing 480 days worth of Alta Silica! I am praying I didn't just waste $164!!
> 
> Good luck to all of us!


 
You won't be sorry, I must say out of all the supplements I have tried this one has made the most notable, fastest results...I have witnesses and I am offically documenting my progress on the 15th of every month to mark my progress!!


----------



## vevster (Apr 18, 2008)

NubianQueen said:


> I am now officially on this challenge!  I had already upped my intake of silica to 6000 mgs per day thanks to this post, but it was the Puritan's Pride brand.  Once I finally received my alta silica from ebay (a seller was auctioning 12 bottles at a time for about $41!), I noticed that the pills look very similar, and have the same listed ingredients.  However, even though my pills are expiring this June, they have a strong smell as if they are some how 'fresher' and so I am hoping :crossfingers: that these will increase my hair growth from .5" to 1.25" like another poster has achieved.
> 
> So, I stocked up by purchasing 480 days worth of Alta Silica!  I am praying I didn't just waste $164!!
> 
> Good luck to all of us!


Which pills are expiring in June? The ones you bought on ebay?  If you have so many, you should take the therapeutic dose(build up to it)! That would really make a difference.


----------



## Lioness (Apr 18, 2008)

Okay I FINALLY got the silica in the post yesterday.. it feels like it took AAAAGEES to get here, but I finally have! Man I'm so late to this challenge, but I'll still be reporting any noticeable changes that I observe in the coming weeks 

PS. I loooove the smell of the tablets hehe


----------



## mahoganee (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Vevster, I don't remember if this been asked, but how large are these silica pills? TIA!!


----------



## vevster (Apr 18, 2008)

They are typical capsule size.  Not huge not small.

HTH!!!


----------



## NubianQueen (Apr 19, 2008)

Aww, thanks for that reply Atl!  I sure am hoping this does for me what it did for you!  I am also committed to staying on top of my cardio, inversion table, massages, megatek (beginning tomorrow) and SLEEP (geez louise if I can just shut this computer off at bed time EVERY night, I'd be rapunzel up in here!).


Vevster,

Yes, the ones I just bought (Alta silica) are expiring in two months, that's probably why they were so cheap.  No biggie, I am going to freeze what I am not using and unthaw as needed (uh, I hope that is a good idea.  Well at last refrigerate!)  Yes, I am using the theraputic dose as I had already ramped up to 6000 mgs per day with the Puritan's Pride silica.  I just hope I am as blessed as Atl and start getting accelerated growth!

Okay ladies, I have to go to bed so I can grow my hair!

HHG


----------



## vevster (Apr 19, 2008)

NubianQueen said:


> Aww, thanks for that reply Atl!  I sure am hoping this does for me what it did for you!  I am also committed to staying on top of my cardio, inversion table, massages, megatek (beginning tomorrow) and SLEEP (geez louise if I can just shut this computer off at bed time EVERY night, I'd be rapunzel up in here!).
> 
> 
> Vevster,
> ...


Good idea!  Please let me know how you do!


----------



## ONEBLESSEDRN (Apr 21, 2008)

I finished my biosil and didn't see that great results.
SOOOO I just purchased 2 bottles of this stuff.
I pray it works. I will keep you posted!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 21, 2008)

ONEBLESSEDRN said:


> I finished my biosil and didn't see that great results.
> SOOOO I just purchased 2 bottles of this stuff.
> I pray it works. I will keep you posted!!


 

You should see a change in your nails, they should be getting stronger. If not you may need to up your dose or you are not able to absorb the silica properly for some reason.  You have to take more than the recommended one per day.  My nails are as hard as a rock, I finished one bottle.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 21, 2008)

NubianQueen said:


> Aww, thanks for that reply Atl! I sure am hoping this does for me what it did for you! I am also committed to staying on top of my cardio, inversion table, massages, megatek (beginning tomorrow) and SLEEP (geez louise if I can just shut this computer off at bed time EVERY night, I'd be rapunzel up in here!).
> 
> 
> Vevster,
> ...


I'm thinking I must have been totally difficent in Silica (amoung other things) because the change is so dramatic...I was low on iron too.  I went through heavy stress from 2006 - 2007.  I started taking supplements such as iron, silica and others and made some lifestyle changes.  My stress levels have dropped dramatically.  So I think stress had depleated all my stores because now everything is thriving, my skin, nails and hair... I feel great in general.  My doctor has even commented on the change.


----------



## ONEBLESSEDRN (Apr 22, 2008)

I can't wait to see the results!!!


----------



## NubianQueen (Apr 22, 2008)

Hmm, well I am very happy that you are thriving now!  Unfortunately, that doesn't bode well for me as I HIGHLY doubt I am deficient, as I am a hair supplement fiend!  I just keep wasting money trying to find that magical ingredient I must be missing as I know something way back in 1993 had my hair grow an inch in one month, but for the life of me, I can not remember what it was and I have tried just about everything!

So, for 2008, I am going all out, and I do mean ALL out!  Massaging in the morning with that gadget Sareca sits on her head (great idea or else I wouldn't have bought it.  I just balance it as I am driving to work!), and at night with a hand held massager with infa-red heat.  Exercising, taking all (80+ per day) of my vitamins, bought an inversion table just so I can hang upside down every night to have the blood feed my scalp.  I have been using Boundless Tresses and I have just begun the Mega-Tek challenge.  I will be in twists for the rest of the year as I am in the 2008 Bootcamp.

Hope I make bsl soon!

HHG


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 22, 2008)

NubianQueen said:


> Hmm, well I am very happy that you are thriving now! Unfortunately, that doesn't bode well for me as I HIGHLY doubt I am deficient, as I am a hair supplement fiend! I just keep wasting money trying to find that magical ingredient I must be missing as I know something way back in 1993 had my hair grow an inch in one month, but for the life of me, I can not remember what it was and I have tried just about everything!
> 
> So, for 2008, I am going all out, and I do mean ALL out! Massaging in the morning with that gadget Sareca sits on her head (great idea or else I wouldn't have bought it. I just balance it as I am driving to work!), and at night with a hand held massager with infa-red heat. Exercising, taking all (80+ per day) of my vitamins, bought an inversion table just so I can hang upside down every night to have the blood feed my scalp. I have been using Boundless Tresses and I have just begun the Mega-Tek challenge. I will be in twists for the rest of the year as I am in the 2008 Bootcamp.
> 
> ...


 
What condition are your finger and toe nails in? I ask because if they are nicely shapped and hard and virtually indistructable then you have been absorbing a good amount of silica over time.  If they are anything short of healthy, I would take a look at if you are having problems absorbing the mineral (and or other supplements).  Also I have been reading we need to get 30 mg of silica a day,  which is more than the recommended 3 tables of the Alta silica... I am going to start taking 6 a day divided over 3 times a day to see if that makes an even bigger difference for me.  Where has this stuff been all my life!! 

Relax ang hang in there be patient because stress is rough on the hair!!  PM me if you like, I love to talk supplements


----------



## EbonyEyes (Apr 22, 2008)

I have an appointment today to see my doctor.  In addition to checking my blood and iron levels, I'm going to ask her if there is a way to test and see if I'm having an absorption problem.  If my body is not absorbing the nutrients in my foods and supplements, then that could lead to huge health problems down the road.

I'm just about done with my second bottle where I've been taking 6 silica pills a day.  And no surprise, my finger nails are still suffering.  They hardly grew and what little growth I got, I lost because they began to chip and break off.  I took a piece of nail that I had cut off and was able to fold it in half very easily and it broke immediatey.  Basically, I've seen zero improvement in the length and strength of the nails after almost two months of faithful use of the silica.

Hopefully, after getting some blood work done, my doctor will have some insight as to why I'm so tired and we can work on fixing the problem.

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you are going to see your doctor. Is your doctor an Internist?  or Family doctor?  You may need to see a specialist to get get a better range of diagnostic tests if the first panel of tests ordered by your doctor come back inconclusive.  You are doing the right thing to get to the bottom of this... Please do keep us posted!  



EbonyEyes said:


> I have an appointment today to see my doctor. In addition to checking my blood and iron levels, I'm going to ask her if there is a way to test and see if I'm having an absorption problem. If my body is not absorbing the nutrients in my foods and supplements, then that could lead to huge health problems down the road.
> 
> I'm just about done with my second bottle where I've been taking 6 silica pills a day. And no surprise, my finger nails are still suffering. They hardly grew and what little growth I got, I lost because they began to chip and break off. I took a piece of nail that I had cut off and was able to fold it in half very easily and it broke immediatey. Basically, I've seen zero improvement in the length and strength of the nails after almost two months of faithful use of the silica.
> 
> ...


----------



## EbonyEyes (Apr 22, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm glad to hear you are going to see your doctor. Is your doctor an Internist?  or Family doctor?  You may need to see a specialist to get get a better range of diagnostic tests if the first panel of tests ordered by your doctor come back inconclusive.  You are doing the right thing to get to the bottom of this... Please do keep us posted!



Thank you so much for all of the advice you've given.

The doctor I visited is my family's doctor.  I'll see if I can get a recommendation for an internist if the test results are inconclusive.  Is there a specific internist I should see?

I'm getting a little scared and I'm trying to remain calm.  On Saturday at the gym, I was 10 minutes on the treadmill at my regular speed and felt like I was going to pass out.

I'm getting my blood work done tomorrow.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 22, 2008)

Try not to be afraid, it's a good thing that you are going to get to the bottom of this.  An internist would likely want to give you a complete physical to rule out a number of possible problems.  If you haven't had one in a while, it might not be a bad idea.  I had one in the fall of last year.  Try your best to relax because you <correction> _did the right thing today and _you will get this resolved very soon.

Is there a special treat you can get or something you can do to pamper yourself? Perhaps go see a good movie, they really help me get things off my mind.  Would you like to read a good book? Get a pedicure or a massage? Go shoping <if you're allowed, I am not allowed! > 



EbonyEyes said:


> Thank you so much for all of the advice you've given.
> 
> The doctor I visited is my family's doctor. I'll see if I can get a recommendation for an internist if the test results are inconclusive. Is there a specific internist I should see?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm in!!! I just ordered mine today. I'm excited to see how much growth i'm gonna get


----------



## sunshinelady (Apr 22, 2008)

My nails are still very weak, but they seem to be growing faster.


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Apr 23, 2008)

I was kind of surprised when I learned people have trouble with nail growth and retention. I always grew long nails within 2 weeks of cutting them down. Its actually annoying sometimes because it gets in the way of typing.
Now if I could get my hair to do what my nails do....erplexed


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Apr 23, 2008)

Also wanted to add my hair is not shedding...AT ALL. This is the first time my hair is in a growing state! I have natural 4b hair. I notice that my new growth now is kind of "Afro Puffy", instead of straight up coarse as it has been. Great stuff!


----------



## vevster (Apr 24, 2008)

Lnacen said:


> Also wanted to add my hair is not shedding...AT ALL. This is the first time my hair is in a growing state! I have natural 4b hair. I notice that my new growth now is kind of *"Afro Puffy"*, instead of straight up coarse as it has been. Great stuff!



Yes, that is how I would describe my growth too-- afro puffy 

How many tabs are you taking a day?


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Apr 24, 2008)

vevster said:


> Yes, that is how I would describe my growth too-- afro puffy
> 
> How many tabs are you taking a day?



6 a day. Im sure most people are deficient in silica, as well as other vitamins/minerals. Im going to keep at this for another bottle, then slow down to 3 a day


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 24, 2008)

Lnacen said:


> 6 a day. Im sure most people are deficient in silica, as well as other vitamins/minerals. Im going to keep at this for another bottle, then slow down to 3 a day


I totally agree with this statement, and I think that Bioavailable Silica is the best kept beauty secret going these days.  

I've been reading how it's more important than calcium in terms of bone loss   That's serious!!


----------



## Lioness (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow some of you guys are taking 6 a day??

I'm taking 3 per day and my nails are maaaad stronger!!! I've only been takign the silica for a few days, about a week, and my nails are strong and very healthy. I love silica


----------



## vevster (Apr 25, 2008)

Lioness said:


> Wow some of you guys are taking 6 a day??
> 
> I'm taking 3 per day and my nails are maaaad stronger!!! I've only been takign the silica for a few days, about a week, and my nails are strong and very healthy. I love silica


If the nails are stronger with 3 you prob don't need more...  the nails are the indicator..


----------



## Lioness (Apr 25, 2008)

vevster said:


> If the nails are stronger with 3 you prob don't need more...  the nails are the indicator..



I also take Biotin, (Biotin is said to enhance nails).. perhaps that's why I' m seeing the effects of taking silica so early on...

I'll stick to taking 3 per day as I only bought 1 bottle and I'd like it to last for as long as possible  

I hope I see good effects on my hair as well though...

Vevster, (sorry if this has been discussed before) how long before you saw results on your hair?


----------



## ONEBLESSEDRN (Apr 26, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> You should see a change in your nails, they should be getting stronger. If not you may need to up your dose or you are not able to absorb the silica properly for some reason.  You have to take more than the recommended one per day.  My nails are as hard as a rock, I finished one bottle.



I hope so my nails have gotten so soft since I stopped using Nailtiques. This vitamin will be a blessing as it will help me from the inside out!

I just sent you a PM


----------



## ONEBLESSEDRN (Apr 26, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Thank you so much for all of the advice you've given.
> 
> The doctor I visited is my family's doctor.  I'll see if I can get a recommendation for an internist if the test results are inconclusive.  Is there a specific internist I should see?
> 
> ...



Hang in there girl! I pray everything works out well and its something easy they can fix.  Are you anemic? That can slow down the transporation of Red blood cells in the body.... which could thus slow down the carrying of other nutrients... Don't get me to speculating....I sho ain't no MD(Just ONEBLESSEDRN ). Just a thought.


----------



## ackee walk (Apr 27, 2008)

i want to join this challenge. is it too late?
also, anyone have any negative side effects from taking silica?


----------



## cotyan (Apr 27, 2008)

I take biotin and MSM and wanted to add Silica to the mix and now that I've read through this entire thread, I'll be adding this in too, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Nenah (Apr 27, 2008)

My nails are starting to see the benefits of this.  I'm on my second bottle. I see some of you have upped your amounts. I take 2 a day I will go up to 3 and see what happens.


----------



## babydollhair (Apr 27, 2008)

Im back on it Today! It really is a good brand. My hair,skin and nails all benefited from it when i was consistent a few months bk!


----------



## babydollhair (Apr 27, 2008)

100384 said:


> Im back on it Today! It really is a good brand. My hair,skin and nails all benefited from it when i was consistent a few months bk!




eta: i want to try to take 4-6 a day


----------



## babydollhair (Apr 27, 2008)

100384 said:


> Im back on it Today! It really is a good brand. My hair,skin and nails all benefited from it when i was consistent a few months bk!




eta: i want to try to take 4-6 a day


----------



## The Sweetest B (Apr 27, 2008)

I have officially started to take mines today.  I am about to manicure/pedicure as well so I will be watching my nails.  Generally my nails grow and are quite strong but the last couple of months not much growth.  My diet has also been in the toilet.  Doing a complete overhaul.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 27, 2008)

I've started taking something called SILICA-OK : Does this count.  I didn't know about this challenge until today.








Each tablet typically provides: Vitamin E 5mg (50% RDA) / Vitamin C 20mg (33% RDA) / Beta-Carotene 1mg - Vitamin B1 (Thiamin) 1.4mg (100% RDA) / Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) 1.6mg (100% RDA) / Vitamin B6 2mg (100% RDA) / Biotin 150µg (100% RDA) / Zinc 2mg (13% RDA) / Selenium 25µg - Also provides: Organic silica 8mg.


----------



## vevster (Apr 27, 2008)

ackee walk said:


> i want to join this challenge. is it too late?
> also, anyone have any negative side effects from taking silica?


The challenge is ongoing... welcome!


----------



## vevster (Apr 27, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> I've started taking something called SILICA-OK : Does this count.  I didn't know about this challenge until today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, this is not a silica challege but an Alta Silica challenge, a specific brand of food based bio available silica.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Apr 27, 2008)

Just started taking mine today!! can't wait to see the results


----------



## blueenigma (Apr 27, 2008)

To the original poster, the Silica that you recommend is NOT the bioavailable kind that you perhaps are looking for. The brand you linked to has BIOFLAVANOIDS, which is not the same. The Bio AVAILABLE form (which is the only form that has overcome the natural unstable nature of silicone) is the BioSil that can be found at the Vitamin Shoppe. The brand that you linked to is the LEAST absorbable form, as is all "Silica" formulations. Silica is the most unstable, least biologically available form of silicone. However, it was utilized in the past before technological advances were able to stabilize it, and create Choline-Stabilized Orthosilicic acid (oftentimes referred to simply as *ch-OSA*). I would suggest a challenge using the ch-OSA, since your body is able to absorb/use more of the silicone in the product. Silica, which is derived from Horsetail, decomposes before the body can utilize much of it. It explains why the ch-OSA only requires five TINY drops, and lasts 120 days!! (one 1 ounce bottle) and the pills are several large caps, and the bottle lasts 30 days. 

Maybe I should start as BioSil challenge??? Just picked up a bottle today (24 bucks at Vitamin Shoppe)


----------



## The Sweetest B (Apr 27, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> I've started taking something called SILICA-OK : Does this count. I didn't know about this challenge until today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am no professional but looking at the ingredients Silica is last on the list and only 8mg.  The Alta Silica has 500mg per pill derived from Springtime Horsetail obtained through a specail process.  I am taking 3 pills which will give me 1500mg per day


----------



## blueenigma (Apr 27, 2008)

no. i was writing to the Original poster. 

But let me explain further. The one I wrote about is called BioSil, and Silica is not on the ingredient list at all. It is not a Silica based product, like the one recommended by the original poster. It is a pure Silicon product, which is what Silica attempts to be. The ingredients of the BioSil (Advanced Collagen Generator) is: Choline-Stabilized Orthosilicic Acid. Period. It is not a Silica product, which is an inferior way to introduce Silicon into the body. 

Horestail extract, no matter who makes it, is ALWAYS a less efficient product. It is an unstable form, which is partially decomposed before the body can utilize it. Moreover, Horsetail contains trace amounts of nicotine. Silica products-via Horsetail extraction- were made back when it was unknown how to capitalize on Silicon without destoying its beneficial properties. Although it was always known to be less than optimal, it was what was known at the time. In other words, it was better to get SOME benefit than none. 

As time progressed, scientists learned how to capture the benefits of Silicon without losing much of its Collagen-producing properties. Thus was born Choline-Stabilized Orthosilicic Acid. There is no Silica or Horsetail extraction process involved. There is no horestail involved. In fact, it is a vegetarian formula. You must have searched a different brand from the one I have. The name is BioSil (by Natrol). Perhaps Vitamin Shoppe's website will have it, but I am not sure because I walked into the store and purchased it. Also, other stores might sell it as well. 

The box is White and pale green. It looks like a medicinal package. It is not the Jarrow brand, which is also good, and has the same ingredients as the one I am referring to. They are BOTH the most potent, most effective form of Silicon.

Regarding the Mlligrams in the Alta, the dosage (in milligrams) that you are looking at refers to the MG's of HORSETAIL, not the silica. The silica amount will (should) be in parenthesis. You are not getting 500mg's of Silica. The Silica is always a lesser, extracted amount.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Darn it.


----------



## vevster (Apr 28, 2008)

blueenigma said:


> To the original poster, the Silica that you recommend is NOT the bioavailable kind that you perhaps are looking for. The brand you linked to has BIOFLAVANOIDS, which is not the same. The Bio AVAILABLE form (which is the only form that has overcome the natural unstable nature of silicone) is the BioSil that can be found at the Vitamin Shoppe. The brand that you linked to is the LEAST absorbable form, as is all "Silica" formulations. Silica is the most unstable, least biologically available form of silicone. However, it was utilized in the past before technological advances were able to stabilize it, and create Choline-Stabilized Orthosilicic acid (oftentimes referred to simply as *ch-OSA*). I would suggest a challenge using the ch-OSA, since your body is able to absorb/use more of the silicone in the product. Silica, which is derived from Horsetail, decomposes before the body can utilize much of it. It explains why the ch-OSA only requires five TINY drops, and lasts 120 days!! (one 1 ounce bottle) and the pills are several large caps, and the bottle lasts 30 days.
> 
> Maybe I should start as BioSil challenge??? Just picked up a bottle today (24 bucks at Vitamin Shoppe)


I know the diff between bioflavanoids and something being bio available.  I have had great success with this product, so I started this thread. By all means start your own challenge!  My thread will continue on.

*ETA:  Your only 2 posts are on my thread, trying to bash this supplement that has helped a lot of us???  This thread is 29 pages long!  That is suspect.......*  There are women on this board that take biosil and I don't jump in there telling them they are taking the wrong thing... to each his own....


----------



## soonergirl (Apr 28, 2008)

hey vevster how are ya missy??? I am starting today and cannot wait girl!! I will start with 3 a day...cant wait for the results!! love this thread... and btw dont sweat the small stuff ok????


----------



## eshille (Apr 28, 2008)

vevster...new to the forum and read your support of Alta Silica...ordered some today and am looking forward to ingesting it...

I was aware looking at the description of the product that it's basis was primarily horsetail, which by the way is the original form of silica offered to the public for consumption.

The book: Silica: The Forgotten Nutrient suggests one should alternate the types/forms of silica taken over time.

I've taken Biosil liquid (which has_ stuffiums_ floating around in the mouth)and Vegetal Silica. I was not impressed with Biosil and had greater success with the Vegetal Silica...*now* I'm looking forward to Alta Silica

Not joining the challenge...just commenting.

Take Care


----------



## africa (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone in the mood for a novel?

   So I started taking Alta Silica on April 10.  I started with 5 or 6 pills/day the first week and have tapered off to 3 per day during my second week.  I have also been taking a multi-vitamin, either Nutrilite Hair Skin and Nails or Andrew Lessman's, and biotin consistently for over a year.

  After five or six days, I started to notice some differences.  I have my hair in braids most of the time and my kitchen is usually super dry.  It seemed like my new growth generally felt more moisturized and I could especially tell with the hairs at my nape.  

  I wanted to come in and post right away when I noticed this but decided to wait a little bit to make sure it wasn't some fluke.  I'm pretty sure it's the silica now because my hair has kept this more moisturized/flexible feeling through shampoos and sweating because of exercise--things that usually make my hair dryer.  I know the silica isn't actually moisturzing my hair, but I don't know how else to describe it.  The hair at my roots (that's all I can tell because the other hair is braided up) doesn't seem as dry and my nape especially, doesn't have that parched feeling.  The only thing that has changed is me taking the silica.

  Last week I noticed the skin on my legs didn't have the fish scaley appearance when I don't put enough lotion on.  I wanted to see exactly how silica was affecting my skin so I actually went without to see if it made ashynes disappear .  Not quite, but it didn't' thave that fish scaley look.

  And lastly my nails...Its hard for me to tell because the biotin usually makes my nails grow really long anyway.  And its too early to say whether silica has accelerated my growth but it has affected my hair and skin for sure.

  I took Biosil for over three months starting in the Spring of 06 and I noticed nothing new with my hair, skin, and nails even though I took it everyday.  I am usually low key on this forum but I had to post my results in case anyone was on the fence about trying it.  I am that impressed with it so far .  I'll continue to monitor how things go and post again if there are any new developments


----------



## vevster (Apr 28, 2008)

africa said:


> Anyone in the mood for a novel?
> 
> So I started taking Alta Silica on April 10.  I started with 5 or 6 pills/day the first week and have tapered off to 3 per day during my second week.  I have also been taking a multi-vitamin, either Nutrilite Hair Skin and Nails or Andrew Lessman's, and biotin consistently for over a year.
> 
> ...


Fabulous!!!


----------



## vevster (Apr 28, 2008)

soonergirl said:


> hey vevster how are ya missy??? I am starting today and cannot wait girl!! I will start with 3 a day...cant wait for the results!! love this thread... and btw dont sweat the small stuff ok????



Thanks a lot!!!  Good luck with the Silica!!!


----------



## vevster (Apr 28, 2008)

africa said:


> Anyone in the mood for a novel?
> 
> So I started taking Alta Silica on April 10.  I started with 5 or 6 pills/day the first week and have tapered off to 3 per day during my second week.  I have also been taking a multi-vitamin, either Nutrilite Hair Skin and Nails or Andrew Lessman's, and biotin consistently for over a year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting!


----------



## africa (Apr 29, 2008)

vevster said:


> Thanks for posting!


 
Thank *you* for sharing information about the supplement with us .  I'm surprised to have received great results so soon and had to share.  I'm glad I gave silica another shot.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Apr 30, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm glad to hear you are going to see your doctor. Is your doctor an Internist?  or Family doctor?  You may need to see a specialist to get get a better range of diagnostic tests if the first panel of tests ordered by your doctor come back inconclusive.  You are doing the right thing to get to the bottom of this... Please do keep us posted!





ONEBLESSEDRN said:


> Hang in there girl! I pray everything works out well and its something easy they can fix.  Are you anemic? That can slow down the transporation of Red blood cells in the body.... which could thus slow down the carrying of other nutrients... Don't get me to speculating....I sho ain't no MD(Just ONEBLESSEDRN ). Just a thought.



Thank you ladies for your support.  I got my lab work back.  My doctor left a message saying that everything was normal with the exception of the HCT count (part of the complete blood count).  She said mine was 33.8 and it is supposed to be 35 or higher (some say women should be 36 or higher).  She said that my count is a little off but it's not enough to make me tired and weak.  

I called her back and she told me that she is going to order another lab test to check iron levels and B-12 levels.  She said if that test comes back normal then it's most likely nothing metabolically wrong with me that is causing my tiredness and weakness.

I'm still taking 6 alta silica a day and my nails still haven't improved.  I spoke with a lady from Alta Silica company named Marcia a few minutes ago.  She was soooooo nice.  I asked how she was and she said "Hungry! But let me know what I can do for you."  I told her my situation with my nails and how I've been taking the Alta Silica with no improvement and she says that sounds a like classic remedial dosage need.  She recommended that I take 12 a day for about a week and then drop down to 9 the next week.  She thinks that the high dosage for a couple weeks will give my nails just what it needs.  She asked for my name, told me my name was beautiful (smile!), and asked me to please call her specifically after a couple weeks with a status update on my nails.  I'm overwhelmed at how kind she was and how much she cared about my situation despite being hungry!

Awesome company representation!  Though I don't yet have a testimony on the effects of the Alta Silica, I do have a testimony on how this company really cares about its customers!

As usual, I'll keep ya'll posted on my health!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 30, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Thank you ladies for your support. I got my lab work back. My doctor left a message saying that everything was normal with the exception of the HCT count (part of the complete blood count). She said mine was 33.8 and it is supposed to be 35 or higher (some say women should be 36 or higher). She said that my count is a little off but it's not enough to make me tired and weak.
> 
> I called her back and she told me that she is going to order another lab test to check iron levels and B-12 levels. She said if that test comes back normal then it's most likely nothing metabolically wrong with me that is causing my tiredness and weakness.
> 
> ...


\

Awwww thank you for the update, I've been thinking about you.... No disrespect to your doctor, but do some research on thodr HCT numnrtd and what it means.  My ferritin level (a portion of iron count ) was 22 at one point.  I think the low end of the "normal" range was in the 20's so I was told that was normal.  Well after doing some research I found that a woman's ferritin level should be in the 70's to grow healthy hair!!!  So I'm a little leary about those ranges. I want to know what's optimal number.  I don't want to be at the low range of anything if you know what I mean.   I'm glad she's going to order more blood work. 

It's really good to hear about the great customer service at Alta!! That's interesting 12 per day!!  It could be just what you need.  I'm tempted to up mine to 6 a day I just have to remember to take them! LOL  Imma do better, I had a bad week this week with eating and drinking my water, taking my supplements.

How are you feeling these days?  Better I hope, the weather is getting better, are you getting outside and getting some sun?


----------



## EbonyEyes (Apr 30, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> \
> 
> Awwww thank you for the update, I've been thinking about you.... No disrespect to your doctor, but do some research on thodr HCT numnrtd and what it means.  My ferritin level (a portion of iron count ) was 22 at one point.  I think the low end of the "normal" range was in the 20's so I was told that was normal.  Well after doing some research I found that a woman's ferritin level should be in the 70's to grow healthy hair!!!  So I'm a little leary about those ranges. I want to know what's optimal number.  I don't want to be at the low range of anything if you know what I mean.   I'm glad she's going to order more blood work.
> 
> ...



Wow!  I just read up a bit on the ranges for ferritin levels and the range is huge!  Thanks so much for that insight on normal ranges.   I did some preliminary research and found what some consider to be the normal ranges for HCT.  There are various ranges being used:  35%-47%, 37-48%, 37-47%, 36-48%, and 36.1-44.3%, being listed as normal ranges.  

My mom mentioned that I should do some research on sublingual B-12 to increase my energy.  

I'm going to try doing the 12 tablets in one week and 9 in the next week to see what happens.  My body just might need a little push!  I pray there is an improvement in my nails.  Starting in week 3, I'm going to go back to the maintenance dose of 3 tablets a day.

I'm feeling pretty badly.  Spring is supposed to be a great time to be outdoors but my body can't handle too much of that.  I have terrible allergies.  What I hate about allergies is that I feel sick all the time.

Thanks again for taking the time to help me out.  It means so much!


----------



## vevster (May 1, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Thank you ladies for your support.  I got my lab work back.  My doctor left a message saying that everything was normal with the exception of the HCT count (part of the complete blood count).  She said mine was 33.8 and it is supposed to be 35 or higher (some say women should be 36 or higher).  She said that my count is a little off but it's not enough to make me tired and weak.
> 
> I called her back and she told me that she is going to order another lab test to check iron levels and B-12 levels.  She said if that test comes back normal then it's most likely nothing metabolically wrong with me that is causing my tiredness and weakness.
> 
> ...


Awesome!  That is what I like about threads like this.. everyone contributing and all of us learning!!!!


----------



## vevster (May 1, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> \
> 
> Awwww thank you for the update, I've been thinking about you.... No disrespect to your doctor, but do some research on thodr HCT numnrtd and what it means.  My ferritin level (a portion of iron count ) was 22 at one point.  I think the low end of the "normal" range was in the 20's so I was told that was normal.  Well after doing some research I found that a woman's ferritin level should be in the 70's to grow healthy hair!!!  So I'm a little leary about those ranges. I want to know what's optimal number.  I don't want to be at the low range of anything if you know what I mean.   I'm glad she's going to order more blood work.
> 
> ...


12 per day is the therapeutic dose...


----------



## Princess4real (May 1, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> \
> 
> Awwww thank you for the update, I've been thinking about you.... No disrespect to your doctor, but do some research on thodr HCT numnrtd and what it means. My ferritin level (a portion of iron count ) was 22 at one point. I think the low end of the "normal" range was in the 20's so I was told that was normal. Well after doing some research I found that a woman's ferritin level should be in the 70's to grow healthy hair!!! So I'm a little leary about those ranges. I want to know what's optimal number. I don't want to be at the low range of anything if you know what I mean. I'm glad she's going to order more blood work.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info on the ferritin level. Take a look at the last paragraph about iron. I never heard of a ferritin level. 

http://www.heralopecia.com/nar/articles/diet.php





 Diet and Dietary SupplementsSometimes an effective way to promote healthy hair growth is from the inside out. There are many vitamins, minerals and supplements that can be incorporated into your diet to help nourish your hair. But do not rely on supplements alone, they are not supposed to be taken as a “cure” for balding or thinning hair; rather they are a good complementary treatment to help provide optimal health for hair growth. Just like many other nutritional supplements, *it takes about 4 – 8 weeks to notice a difference*, so anticipate accordingly. Also, it is best to obtain these supplements through food first. *A healthy, balanced and nutritious diet is key to not only having healthy hair but imperative for an overall healthy lifestyle.*




In this day and age, numerous trend or fad diets have come and gone, and many have placed an emphasis on restrictions of certain types of foods, including protein and more popularly, carbohydrates.



*Protein* is a very important aspect in a nutritious diet. Protein that is eaten is then broken down into amino acids, which are used to construct new body tissues, including ones found in the hair, skin, hormones and more. An adequate amount of protein in your diet will definitely help support healthy hair growth. Lean meats, soy, legumes, grains, dairy, fish, eggs, poultry, nuts and seeds are all exceptional sources of protein.Recently, there has been a trend in cutting out carbohydrates from people’s diets. *Carbohydrates are not necessarily bad for you.* They do help provide the energy for activity and body tissue and hair growth. Carbohydrates are also a good source of b-complex vitamins. Cereals, fruits, breads, veggies and pastas are sources of carbs. Try incorporating more nonrefined, natural carbs (such as whole grains, cereals, legumes, brown rice, potatoes, yams, fruits and veggies) and consume less overly refined carbs, such as sugar, white flour and breads
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Iron: *Along with your typical blood test, iron, total iron binding capacity (TIBC), transferring saturation and ferritin are also tests that women who are suffering from hair loss should consider getting. About 20% of women, 50% of women in pregnancy and about 30% of men have an iron deficiency. Having an iron deficiency not only poses a health problem, it is also a common cause of hair loss, typically telogen effluvium. Many women do not even realize that they could possibly anemic, until they perform this test. 
A ferritin level of 70 is considered healthy for a woman, but usually a level of 100 is necessary for good hair growth.
Iron can be taken as tablet supplements, through red meat, dark meat of chicken or turkey, liver, green leafy veggies and dried fruits. Dairy, caffeine and calcium can decrease iron absorption, while vitamin C and L-lysine help your body absorb iron.


----------



## Lioness (May 1, 2008)

I'm still taking these everyday 9apart from last night), and my nails are evry healthy...still waiting for a noticeable effect on my hair


----------



## blueenigma (May 4, 2008)

vevster said:


> I know the diff between bioflavanoids and something being bio available. I have had great success with this product, so I started this thread. By all means start your own challenge! My thread will continue on.
> 
> *ETA: Your only 2 posts are on my thread, trying to bash this supplement that has helped a lot of us??? This thread is 29 pages long! That is suspect.......* There are women on this board that take biosil and I don't jump in there telling them they are taking the wrong thing... to each his own....


 
wow. I had a feeling my comment would be perceived as offensive, although that was not my intention. I was simply making a point to inform about the bioavailability, not to shortchange your efforts in any way. And I certainly did not intend to "bash" your thread. I thought this was a board about sharing information/ideas/findings. By all means, rock on. I am not into the internet fight thing. It's not my style. I enjoy this board, and have been surfing it for some time without posting. I will continue to use the board because I think it is fun and informative. See you around.


----------



## vevster (May 4, 2008)

blueenigma said:


> wow. I had a feeling my comment would be perceived as offensive, although that was not my intention. I was simply making a point to inform about the bioavailability, not to shortchange your efforts in any way. And I certainly did not intend to "bash" your thread. I thought this was a board about sharing information/ideas/findings. By all means, rock on. I am not into the internet fight thing. It's not my style. I enjoy this board, and have been surfing it for some time without posting. I will continue to use the board because I think it is fun and informative. *See you around*.




Ciao!


----------



## EbonyEyes (May 6, 2008)

UPDATE on Lab Results!!!

Ya'll won't believe what my ferritin (iron) level is....It is a *20*!

That is super low!  For all I know, that could be the key as to why my nails are suffering the way they are and the reason I am so tired.  I'm surprised my hair is doing okay.

My doctor told me that I should take one over-the-counter iron tablet a day.  She recommended Slow Fe because of its high potency and its gentleness on the stomach.  Hopefully one a day will do the trick.

AtlantaJJ, what iron supplement did your doctor recommend?  Was it over the counter?  How much iron are you taking daily?  

My doctor wants me to supplement with the iron for 3 months and then redo the blood test.

I'm hopeful that increasing my iron intake without overdoing it will be the key and then the Alta silica can work its magic!


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (May 6, 2008)

So i've been taking the silica for a little over a week and I think I'm already starting to see a difference

I'm not sure if its just my eyes playing tricks on me, or if its because I know the silica is suppose to make my hair grow so i'm imagining the growth. but i've already had one person say that my hair looks longer and another person say that they can really notice my new growth now ( since i'm transitioning this is a good thing). neither one of these people know that i'm taking silica so maybe it isn't just my imagination.

i've been taking three capsules a day since 4-27-08. i'm thinking about revving it up to 4 a day but i'm not sure.

my nails haven't been growing fast but i do notice they are longer than they were a week ago. i'm not sure if its from natural growth or not but so far i have no complaints.


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 6, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> UPDATE on Lab Results!!!
> 
> Ya'll won't believe what my ferritin (iron) level is....It is a *20*!
> 
> ...



I had a similar problem before. My hematocrit levels were super super low and I had to start taking iron as well. I recommend taking your iron with some juice for a little vitamin c which can help absorption. I also drank some red wine 2-3 times a week to give me a little iron boost too. Don't forget to increase your intake of LEAN protein. Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## vevster (May 6, 2008)

Liquid Chlorophyll will help with low Iron.  I'm gettting ready to take DeSouza's chlorophyl morning and night.   I have a family inherited condition.


----------



## CocoBunny (May 7, 2008)

The recomended Silica has turned my nails from weak, soft and tearing into strong, hard talons. 

After taking of my acrylic nails, my natural nails were horrible. I thought it would take months to heal and repair, it was so painful and unsightly I even thought about having the acrylics put back on.  

I saw this thread and said what the heck.  I ordered my Silica from vita cost about a month ago.  The first week I took two per day, the 2nd week three per day and now I am holding steady at four per day.

Thank you for this challenge and this thread:2cool:


----------



## seraphim712 (May 7, 2008)

CocoBunny said:


> The recomended Silca has turned my nails from weak, soft and tearing into strong, hard talons.
> 
> After taking of my acrylic nails, my natural nails were horrible. I thought it would take months to heal and repair, it was so painful and unsightly I even thought about having the acrylics put back on.
> 
> ...


 
Is this the Alta silica that you're speaking about?


----------



## CocoBunny (May 7, 2008)

seraphim712 said:


> Is this the Alta silica that you're speaking about?


 

Yes. I got it from Vitacost.com.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 7, 2008)

I just saw this thread and ordered my bottle right away.  I can't wait to join this challenge!


----------



## vevster (May 7, 2008)

CocoBunny said:


> The recomended Silica has turned my nails from weak, soft and tearing into strong, hard talons.
> 
> After taking of my acrylic nails, my natural nails were horrible. I thought it would take months to heal and repair, it was so painful and unsightly I even thought about having the acrylics put back on.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (May 7, 2008)

vevster said:


> Liquid Chlorophyll will help with low Iron.  I'm gettting ready to take DeSouza's chlorophyl morning and night.   I have a family inherited condition.



I'd like to try this chlorophyll. Where do you get this?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 8, 2008)

Sista Vester gets the JJ Challenge of the year award!! 

Thanks to her sharing this invaluable information, I have hair springing out of my head and finger nails to die for !!!!!

Vester girl YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 8, 2008)

CocoBunny said:


> The recomended Silica has turned my nails from weak, soft and tearing into strong, hard talons.
> 
> After taking of my acrylic nails, my natural nails were horrible. I thought it would take months to heal and repair, it was so painful and unsightly I even thought about having the acrylics put back on.
> 
> ...


Girl think of the money and the time we are saving!!! My nails were trashed after 20 + years of acrylics!! Now I'm a nail  polish addict because I enjoy doing my own manicures!!


----------



## babydollhair (May 8, 2008)

I am back on it, 4 a day at night, and my skin is bk blinging again! i really like this stuff, because i feel like i see instant results in my skin looking so vibrant. I get many compliments !


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 8, 2008)

Princess4real said:


> Thanks for the info on the ferritin level. Take a look at the last paragraph about iron. I never heard of a ferritin level.
> 
> http://www.heralopecia.com/nar/articles/diet.php
> 
> ...


 
Bingo!! I fired my doctor and I've been working on my iron and my life has changed ever since!!  I am so glad you found this information.  This says 100 is optimal!! I heard 70, no matter I take my iron almost every day.  I will post what I take when I get home. I take it with Vitamin C / Amino blend that helps with absorption.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 8, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> UPDATE on Lab Results!!!
> 
> Ya'll won't believe what my ferritin (iron) level is....It is a *20*!
> 
> ...


See BINGO!! Auntie J told you right LOL I'll PM you when I get home what I'm using. It's OTC and I supplement my iron with a Vitamin C / Amino blend that helps boost iron absorption.   I am so glad you got to the bottom of this!!


----------



## EbonyEyes (May 8, 2008)

vevster said:


> Liquid Chlorophyll will help with low Iron.  I'm gettting ready to take DeSouza's chlorophyl morning and night.   I have a family inherited condition.



I remember a thread about Chlorophyll for hair growth.  I had no idea that it helped with low iron.  I will be looking into this.  Thanks Vevster!!


----------



## EbonyEyes (May 8, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> See BINGO!! Auntie J told you right LOL I'll PM you when I get home what I'm using. It's OTC and I supplement my iron with a Vitamin C / Amino blend that helps boost iron absorption.   I am so glad you got to the bottom of this!!



Thank you Auntie J!  You were on-point with your advice!


----------



## vevster (May 8, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I'd like to try this chlorophyll. Where do you get this?


Vitacost.com has this too!  I love vitacost...


----------



## JLove74 (May 8, 2008)

vevster said:


> Vitacost.com has this too!  I love vitacost...



me too, my fave online beauty/health store


----------



## vevster (May 8, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Sista Vevster gets the JJ Challenge of the year award!!
> 
> Thanks to her sharing this invaluable information, I have hair springing out of my head and finger nails to die for !!!!!
> 
> Vevster girl YOU ROCK!!!



You too!  You are my co-pilot on this challenge, bringing in the IRON factor!!!

SYNERGY at it is FINEST!!!!!


----------



## michaela (May 8, 2008)

How much Growth are you getting from Bio Silica?
How long did it take you to notice?


----------



## Princess4real (May 8, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Bingo!! I fired my doctor and I've been working on my iron and my life has changed ever since!! I am so glad you found this information. This says 100 is optimal!! I heard 70, no matter I take my iron almost every day. I will post what I take when I get home. I take it with Vitamin C / Amino blend that helps with absorption.


 
Cool and waiting your post about the Vitamin C / Amino blend.


----------



## CocoBunny (May 8, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Sista Vester gets the JJ Challenge of the year award!!
> 
> Thanks to her sharing this invaluable information, I have hair springing out of my head and finger nails to die for !!!!!
> 
> Vester girl YOU ROCK!!!


 
 I agree. I would NEVER have know about this type/brand of Silica if not for Vester!  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!


----------



## CocoBunny (May 8, 2008)

100384 said:


> I back on it, 4 day *at night*, and my skin is bk blinging again! i really like this stuff, because i feel like i see instant results in my skin looking so vibrant. I get many compliments !


 
Is it better to take them at night?  I have been taking them in the morning.  I'll switch to night time if the results are better.


----------



## vevster (May 9, 2008)

CocoBunny said:


> Is it better to take them at night?  I have been taking them in the morning.  I'll switch to night time if the results are better.


Can you do half and half??


----------



## CocoBunny (May 10, 2008)

vevster said:


> Can you do half and half??


 Yup I've decided to do two in the a.m and two in the p.m. Hopefully it doesn't keep me awake the way Biotin did (before I stopped taking it because of the massive pimples it caused).


----------



## vevster (May 10, 2008)

CocoBunny said:


> Yup I've decided to do two in the a.m and two in the p.m. Hopefully it doesn't keep me awake the way Biotin did (before I stopped taking it because of the massive pimples it caused).


Well, see how it goes and always listen to you body-- which I know you are planning to do


----------



## babydollhair (May 10, 2008)

CocoBunny said:


> Is it better to take them at night?  I have been taking them in the morning.  I'll switch to night time if the results are better.



I just do it like that because that is when i take my vitamins, it works for me!


----------



## seraphim712 (May 10, 2008)

Hey Vevster, 

Just letting you know that I would like to join this challenge. I just purchased two bottles of Alta silica from the Vitacost website. I will let you know when I receive them in the mail so that I can begin the challenge ASAP

Thanks so much for the wealth of information you have provided. This challenge has also encouraged me to start leading a more healthier lifestyle and eating correctly. Thanks so much for starting this challenge.


----------



## vevster (May 11, 2008)

seraphim712 said:


> Hey Vevster,
> 
> Just letting you know that I would like to join this challenge. I just purchased two bottles of Alta silica from the Vitacost website. I will let you know when I receive them in the mail so that I can begin the challenge ASAP
> 
> Thanks so much for the wealth of information you have provided. This challenge has also encouraged me to start leading a more healthier lifestyle and eating correctly. Thanks so much for starting this challenge.


You are welcome!  Great Success with it!


----------



## sunshinelady (May 11, 2008)

I have an opportunity to purchase 4 cases of Alta Silica (12 bottles each), but the catch is that the exp. date is 6/08.  We all know that exp. dates don't mean much on vitamins, so I'm inclined to buy them. 

Would anyone want to purchase a few bottles from me at a significant discount?  I could certainly do better than the $13-15 most are paying.  Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## JLove74 (May 11, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> I have an opportunity to purchase 4 cases of Alta Silica (12 bottles each), but the catch is that the exp. date is 6/08. We all know that exp. dates don't mean much on vitamins, so I'm inclined to buy them.
> 
> Would anyone want to purchase a few bottles from me at a significant discount? I could certainly do better than the $13-15 most are paying. Send me a PM if interested.


 
what is the significant discounted amount + shipping?


----------



## sunshinelady (May 11, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> what is the significant discounted amount + shipping?



So, it looks like I could offer them for $12 with free domestic shipping.  Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## sunshinelady (May 11, 2008)

Oh and a discount if you order more than one.


----------



## sunshinelady (May 12, 2008)

bump. Does anyone want to reserve a few bottles?  It seems like a great deal.  The bottles should remain fresh for 2 additional years if you keep them in a cool, dry place.


----------



## vevster (May 12, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> bump. Does anyone want to reserve a few bottles?  It seems like a great deal.  *The bottles should remain fresh for 2 additional years if you keep them in a cool, dry place*.


Did you confirm this with the company?


----------



## JLove74 (May 12, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> bump. Does anyone want to reserve a few bottles?  It seems like a great deal.  The bottles should remain fresh for 2 additional years if you keep them in a cool, dry place.





vevster said:


> Did you confirm this with the company?



that was gonna be my question....

I purchased mine from Vitacost for less than $12 with an expiration date of: Mar 09.


----------



## sunshinelady (May 12, 2008)

vevster said:


> Did you confirm this with the company?



Nope, I confirmed with the person who offered them, but good point.  I think I'm going to just buy a case for myself.  The 2 year thing does hold for most vitamins and I knew that beforehand.


----------



## sunshinelady (May 12, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> that was gonna be my question....
> 
> I purchased mine from Vitacost for less than $12 with an expiration date of: Mar 09.



Oh okay, see your point.  That was the best I could do on that.  The shipping would have been about $4-$5 priority.


----------



## trinigul (May 14, 2008)

reporting in and i'm loving this beauty from the inside stuff!

been on vevster's silica for a little over month

always get compliments on my skin but this time I HAVE noticed the difference...there's a real youthful texture to my skin

hair is growing - noticed less shedding

nail's growing

however, i must add that i'm also in on the green smoothie  consistently since there's a lot of encouragement and tips from vevster's thread, so i can't honestly say it's just the silica.

oooh...and soon i'll be adding the liquid cholorphyll


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 14, 2008)

trinigul said:


> reporting in and i'm loving this beauty from the inside stuff!
> 
> been on vevster's silica for a little over month
> 
> ...


 
This is a great report!!  Believe me the Silica has a lot to do with it.  I am adding Kelp and Spirullina to my internal beauty mix... Vester is the catalist for our beauty from within kick!!  Yay!!  The benefits for me have been overwhelming, I have people asking me what am I doing / using have I lost weight, color my hair, etc, etc...LOL

ETA: I have greatly reduced shedding. I'm wearing a protective style right now but even on my wash and comb days, minimal shedding. The good news is the benefits will continue over time with long term useage.


----------



## vevster (May 14, 2008)

trinigul said:


> reporting in and i'm loving this beauty from the inside stuff!
> 
> been on vevster's silica for a little over month
> 
> ...



I LOVE liquid chlorophyll.  LOVE.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 14, 2008)

vevster said:


> I LOVE liquid chlorophyll. LOVE.


Do Tell Vester... I've been eyeballing this stuff for a minute. What are the benefits.  Anyway if you say it's good, I'm ordering some today...


----------



## joyandfaith (May 14, 2008)

Just got my order in today, so I took my first two this morning.  Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## seraphim712 (May 14, 2008)

Okay, I just received my Alta today, and I just took my first one about 30 minutes ago. It smells like honey and syrup which isn't bad, but it reminded me of the vitamins my mom used to take which I believe were honey vitamins(anyone here of these?)

I will give you updates within two weeks.


----------



## vevster (May 14, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Do Tell Vester... I've been eyeballing this stuff for a minute. What are the benefits.  Anyway if you say it's good, I'm ordering some today...


I have more stamina; the chlorophyl changes the way my body reacts to stress. The deodorizing is great.  I had a nagging muscle in my hip that was bothering me --- no more!!! I haven't even finished my first week taking it.  My memory seems sharper and my appetite is LOWER....

I can't wait to really get it in my system.  Don't forget to get the DeSouza's brand.  It is supposed to be the BEST


----------



## EbonyEyes (May 14, 2008)

vevster said:


> I have more stamina; the chlorophyl changes the way my body reacts to stress. The deodorizing is great.  I had a nagging muscle in my hip that was bothering me --- no more!!! I haven't even finished my first week taking it.  My memory seems sharper and my appetite is LOWER....
> 
> I can't wait to really get it in my system.  Don't forget to get the DeSouza's brand.  It is supposed to be the BEST



Darn it Vevster!  I'm now REALLY considering this for internal benefits!


----------



## vevster (May 15, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Darn it Vevster!  I'm now REALLY considering this for internal benefits!


Let me add it is good for your low iron count and high blood pressure.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 15, 2008)

vevster said:


> I have more stamina; the chlorophyl changes the way my body reacts to stress. The deodorizing is great. I had a nagging muscle in my hip that was bothering me --- no more!!! I haven't even finished my first week taking it. My memory seems sharper and my appetite is LOWER....
> 
> I can't wait to really get it in my system. Don't forget to get the DeSouza's brand. It is supposed to be the BEST


Chile I need to send you a present, because you certainly have given me one Ms. Vester....!!  ....runs off to purchase the green stuff


----------



## vevster (May 15, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Chile I need to send you a present, because you certainly have given me one Ms. Vester....!!  ....runs off to purchase the green stuff


I think you will find it a complement to what you are taking already! 

Let me go take my bedtime dose...


----------



## vevster (May 17, 2008)

I love the deodorizing!


----------



## senimoni (May 17, 2008)

vevster said:


> I love the deodorizing!



What do you mean by this?


----------



## vevster (May 18, 2008)

senimoni said:


> What do you mean by this?


No body odor at all even after a long day.  This includes feet etc.

Now don't get it twisted I'm not stinky, but I  am talking about the normal smell that accumulates before you take your show is not there.  Plus, when you go to the bathroom NO SMELL!!!!


----------



## aqualung (May 18, 2008)

Y'all have moved on and everything.
I'm still on Solaray bamboo silica.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 18, 2008)

I love the way this Alta Silica smells


----------



## senimoni (May 18, 2008)

vevster said:


> No body odor at all even after a long day.  This includes feet etc.
> 
> Now don't get it twisted I'm not stinky, but I  am talking about the normal smell that accumulates before you take your show is not there.  Plus, when you go to the bathroom NO SMELL!!!!



Really....hmmm.  Do you have any brand or type recommendations ie liquid vs pills etc?

BTW I ordered two bottles. I think I'm going to drop the MSM and see what this can do alone , and I think MSM is causing me cystic acne as well so its probably for the best.

I want to get get kelp and alfalfa but I think I will wait a few months.

ETA: NM I see you said DeSouza's  brand was best. Do you have any websites regarding this?


----------



## vevster (May 18, 2008)

aqualung said:


> Y'all have moved on and everything.
> I'm still on Solaray bamboo silica.


No, we are still doing silica just adding in liquid chlorophyll as a complement.


----------



## vevster (May 18, 2008)

senimoni said:


> Really....hmmm.  Do you have any brand or type recommendations ie liquid vs pills etc?
> 
> BTW I ordered two bottles. I think I'm going to drop the MSM and see what this can do alone , and I think MSM is causing me cystic acne as well so its probably for the best.
> 
> ...


Nope, I heard this from my practitioner.


----------



## vevster (May 18, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I love the way this Alta Silica smells


That helps in taking it, right?


----------



## bluwatersoul (May 18, 2008)

*I'm still on the silica, my hair is all over the place. HAM. It is very hard to maintain neat braids but I am tryin.....so much new growth! My texture seems much softer and springier than it was before. When I take a braid down, I do notice some changes in length(more than usual) but my changes are more in thickness and texture....

My nails...MY NAILS....they are off the chain. wow. I really love them! 

I just got some chloryphyll Friday, but I really dont like it too much.It has some kinda  mint added and I dont like it...I have been mixing it with my goji and that helps. I am really looking forward to this....*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 18, 2008)

bluwatersoul said:


> *I'm still on the silica, my hair is all over the place. HAM. It is very hard to maintain neat braids but I am tryin.....so much new growth! My texture seems much softer and springier than it was before. When I take a braid down, I do notice some changes in length(more than usual) but my changes are more in thickness and texture....*
> 
> *My nails...MY NAILS....they are off the chain. wow. I really love them! *
> 
> *I just got some chloryphyll Friday, but I really dont like it too much.It has some kinda mint added and I dont like it...I have been mixing it with my goji and that helps. I am really looking forward to this....*


Ditto Ditto Ditto, I'm glad I don't have braids right now, it would be impossible!! My texture is so soft, my hair does not dry out like it did before, even now that I'm using the Mega Tek which is protein based on my natural hair.  My hair is stronger, and it softer and more moist without my having to do so much extra to maintain the moisture like before.  

And like you said about the nails, even if I chip an nail now it's still long!! LOL  They are too long, I have to file them back each manicure.  I don't want them to get past the length in my siggy, which they are longer now, so I have to keep fileing them back!! I never had this "problem" before!! LOL


----------



## vevster (May 18, 2008)

bluwatersoul said:


> *I'm still on the silica, my hair is all over the place. HAM. It is very hard to maintain neat braids but I am tryin.....so much new growth! My texture seems much softer and springier than it was before. When I take a braid down, I do notice some changes in length(more than usual) but my changes are more in thickness and texture....
> 
> My nails...MY NAILS....they are off the chain. wow. I really love them!
> 
> I just got some chloryphyll Friday, but I really dont like it too much.It has some kinda  mint added and I dont like it...I have been mixing it with my goji and that helps. I am really looking forward to this....*


FYI, the brand I take has not mint-- which can render homeopathics useless by the way.

It tastes like wheatgrass and is growing on me.


----------



## vevster (May 18, 2008)

bluwatersoul said:


> *I'm still on the silica, my hair is all over the place. HAM. It is very hard to maintain neat braids but I am tryin.....so much new growth! My texture seems much softer and springier than it was before. When I take a braid down, I do notice some changes in length(more than usual) but my changes are more in thickness and texture....
> 
> My nails...MY NAILS....they are off the chain. wow. I really love them!
> 
> I just got some chloryphyll Friday, but I really dont like it too much.It has some kinda  mint added and I dont like it...I have been mixing it with my goji and that helps. I am really looking forward to this....*


I am so happy for you and AtlantaJJ and all the others reaping the benefit of this supplement!

I want to add that I graduated from purple and red rollers to Gray and Purple ones!  

I'm really stretching my relaxer right now. I have 2 inches of new growth. I will prob make it to the salon next week for sure.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 22, 2008)

I think these vitamins are also really helping out with my nails.  I took some acrylics off recently (why did I ever put them on) and my nails were so thin they were painful.  After 2 weeks of taking these vitamins I've noticed that my nails are getting stronger and thicker.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 22, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I think these vitamins are also really helping out with my nails. I took some acrylics off recently (why did I ever put them on) and my nails were so thin they were painful. After 2 weeks of taking these vitamins I've noticed that my nails are getting stronger and thicker.


I hear ya, I will never put on an acrylic or Solar nail again, thanks to Silica!


----------



## missdemi (May 23, 2008)

I WOULD LIKE TO JOIN MY BOTTLES ARE HERE!  I got them last week. I started out with 3 a day now IM going to up it to 4 a day. I heard somebody say that it's better to take them at night is that true?


----------



## vevster (May 23, 2008)

missdemi said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO JOIN MY BOTTLES ARE HERE!  I got them last week. I started out with 3 a day now IM going to up it to 4 a day. I heard somebody say that it's better to take them at night is that true?


Take part of your 4 before bed.

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## Lavendar (May 23, 2008)

vevster said:


> Liquid Chlorophyll will help with low Iron. I'm gettting ready to take DeSouza's chlorophyl morning and night. I have a family inherited condition.


 
So do I Vevster!  I have taken iron IV for years.  I am waiting on my interim ferritin level now, but when I started it was 4.  Thanks so much for the chlorophyll info.  I am going to try that and the silica.  How do you take the chlorophyll?  Do you put it in a green smoothie?


----------



## morehairplease (May 23, 2008)

Just placed my order with vitacost for this, sesame oil, and udo's choice. Will report back once I receive the vits ladies.


----------



## vevster (May 24, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> So do I Vevster!  I have taken iron IV for years.  I am waiting on my interim ferritin level now, but when I started it was 4.  Thanks so much for the chlorophyll info.  I am going to try that and the silica.  How do you take the chlorophyll?  Do you put it in a green smoothie?


Every am and pm, I put 1 TB in a glass then cut it with some filtered water. I just chug it down.  That way I get it everday.

You could put it in a green smoothie, I suppose, but I like to take it like medicine


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 24, 2008)

My bottles are here. I ordered 6


----------



## EMJazzy (May 24, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> My bottles are here. I ordered 6


 
You ain't NO JOKE!!!  Looking forward to your update.


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 24, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> You ain't NO JOKE!!!  Looking forward to your update.



This hair thang is serious bidness!


----------



## vevster (May 24, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> My bottles are here. I ordered 6


Now THIS is a serious lady!  Let us know how it goes


----------



## senimoni (May 24, 2008)

LOL. I don't feel so bad for ordering four now...lol


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 24, 2008)

vevster said:


> Now THIS is a serious lady!  Let us know how it goes



Thanks


----------



## vevster (May 25, 2008)

LOL, I love the folks that take 1 a day and after a week say "I don't see any difference!"


----------



## napgurl (May 25, 2008)

Hi Vev . . . thanks for the information I placed my order today and I can't wait to get started.


----------



## morehairplease (May 26, 2008)

vevster said:


> LOL, I love the folks that take 1 a day and after a week say "I don't see any difference!"




Vev,

how many should I start out with? would 2-3 be too much? I have never taken silica before.

thanks in advance Vev,
tishee


----------



## vevster (May 26, 2008)

tishee said:


> Vev,
> 
> how many should I start out with? would 2-3 be too much? I have never taken silica before.
> 
> ...


Take one with each meal if you like. I also like to take a 4rth before bed.


----------



## morehairplease (May 26, 2008)

vevster said:


> Take one with each meal if you like. I also like to take a 4rth before bed.



thanks vev!


----------



## missdemi (May 26, 2008)

LOL I went and bought some chlorophyll in the pill form! I am NOT a liquid person I vomit...easily


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (May 26, 2008)

I want to join this challenge, off to place my order.

This challenge has been going over 5 months, does anyone have any side by side comparison pictures. 

I want to see the results from the silica.


----------



## Irresistible (May 26, 2008)

I havent taken Silica in a while. Thank you for reminding me. I'm going to include it back into my regimen again


----------



## Surfer Girl (May 27, 2008)

Hey all, I have been a lurker, reader...avid nail fanatic and occasional poster. I watched this forum back when and started on Silica, but also on a few other vits. I experienced super growth of nails and hair everywhere. I wasn't sure which was working so I tapered off all to find which was working and save some $$. I can honestly say after these past couple months without Silica, my hair growth has slowed. My nails and hair don't shed or break.....but nothing extra, no extra growth. When I took Silica and broke a nail it was back in no time flat, now it's weeks. So I guess what my report is saying is, I have maintained what Silica gave me. Back to VS to get more right now.


----------



## Zeal (May 27, 2008)

When I finish my MSM  (for my pores) I will order the silica.


----------



## SmartyPants (May 27, 2008)

Am I the only one who hasn't seen any outstanding results from this?  I'd used cheapo Vitamin Shoppe silica before these.  I am on my third bottle now and I really don't see enough of an increase in growth to justify paying $15+ for a bottle of 120 pills when I'm taking six a day.


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2008)

I want to join this challenge. I bought the wrong one from the Vitamin Shoppe the other day. It only has 50mg of Silica. I can't take it back because I already opened it and took some. So I'm going to go back to the Vitamin Shoppe and get the right one. How long before you seeing results?


----------



## vevster (May 28, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't seen any outstanding results from this?  I'd used cheapo Vitamin Shoppe silica before these.  I am on my third bottle now and I really don't see enough of an increase in growth to justify paying $15+ for a bottle of 120 pills when I'm taking six a day.


How are your iron levels?  We discussed this a few pages back folks had not seen the results had low iron.


----------



## Nenah (May 28, 2008)

I take 3 a day with an Iron pill. I have low iron.


----------



## vevster (May 28, 2008)

Nappyme said:


> I take 3 a day with an Iron pill. I have low iron.


How are you doing, N.M.?


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2008)

I went back to the Vitamin Shoppe to get the right one. I'm ready to start this challenge.


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 28, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I went back to the Vitamin Shoppe to get the right one. I'm ready to start this challenge.



How many are you going to take? I just started too. I am taking 5 a day for the first 2 weeks and going to 4 a day from there. I called and talked with the company, they are very nice and friendly.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> How many are you going to take? I just started too. I am taking 5 a day for the first 2 weeks and going to 4 a day from there. I called and talked with the company, they are very nice and friendly.


 
I don't know. I think I'm going to do the recommended 3 a day dosage.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 28, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't seen any outstanding results from this? I'd used cheapo Vitamin Shoppe silica before these. I am on my third bottle now and I really don't see enough of an increase in growth to justify paying $15+ for a bottle of 120 pills when I'm taking six a day.


The mineral silica is not very easy to assimulate.  If you are taking a cheap brand that may be why you are not getting results.  I never had luck with silicon / silica products until I tried Alta. 

my .02 cents


----------



## SmartyPants (May 28, 2008)

vevster said:


> How are your iron levels? We discussed this a few pages back folks had not seen the results had low iron.


 
I have an iron deficiency for which I take feosol everyday.  So, I don't think that's the problem.


----------



## SmartyPants (May 28, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> The mineral silica is not very easy to assimulate. If you are taking a cheap brand that may be why you are not getting results. I never had luck with silicon / silica products until I tried Alta.
> 
> my .02 cents


 
That was my point.  I am on my third bottle of Alta Silica and I am not seeing results that are drastically different from when I was taking Vitamin Shoppe Silica.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 28, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> That was my point. I am on my third bottle of Alta Silica and I am not seeing results that are drastically different from when I was taking Vitamin Shoppe Silica.


Well, I guess every body's different because it made all the difference in th world for me ... I don't have an explaination for you, perhaps the other ladies may have ideas. 

All I know is my nails look like I have acrylic on them!! and I don't. I NEVER had that happen before Alta Silica.


----------



## cieramichele (May 28, 2008)

Im in. I bought BioSil.


----------



## nicki6 (May 28, 2008)

Hi ladies
I've been taking the silica since April 1 (3 pills per day with meals) I haven't seen any significant results and may not continue after I finish this second bottle.

Here are some comparison pics. Both pics are the day of a relaxer...6.5 weeks apart.


----------



## vevster (May 28, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Im in. I bought BioSil.


This is not a biosil challenge. FYI.


----------



## vevster (May 28, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> I have an iron deficiency for which I take feosol everyday.  So, I don't think that's the problem.


I find it interesting that you DO have an iron issue.  I hope your body is absorbing the feosol.


----------



## vevster (May 28, 2008)

nicki6 said:


> Hi ladies
> I've been taking the silica since April 1 (3 pills per day with meals) I haven't seen any significant results and may not continue after I finish this second bottle.
> 
> Here are some comparison pics. Both pics are the day of a relaxer...6.5 weeks apart.



How are your nails?  Any stronger?


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2008)

nicki6 said:


> Hi ladies
> I've been taking the silica since April 1 (3 pills per day with meals) I haven't seen any significant results and may not continue after I finish this second bottle.
> 
> Here are some comparison pics. Both pics are the day of a relaxer...6.5 weeks apart.


 

I don't know... I think I'm seeing a difference. It looks fuller and longer to me.


----------



## nicki6 (May 28, 2008)

vevster said:


> How are your nails?  Any stronger?



Hi Vevster

My nails have always been strong. sS much so that the Asian ladies frequently told me to never get acrylics and ruin my 'perfect' nails


----------



## nicki6 (May 28, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I don't know... I think I'm seeing a difference. It looks fuller and longer to me.



Thanks Platinum!
I definitely think its thicker but not longer. I feel like I've been working on the same 2 inches for APL for a year now

Here's hoping that I'll get a good growth spurt this summer


----------



## cieramichele (May 28, 2008)

vevster said:


> This is not a biosil challenge. FYI.



GEEZ 
Well I have silica...silicon
im out.


----------



## 25Nona (May 28, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I don't know... I think I'm seeing a difference. It looks fuller and longer to me.


 
I was about to say the same thing.  It definitely looks fuller, especially for after a relaxer.  I know when I first relax, it takes me a wash or two to get the fullness back in my hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 28, 2008)

nicki6 said:


> Hi ladies
> I've been taking the silica since April 1 (3 pills per day with meals) I haven't seen any significant results and may not continue after I finish this second bottle.
> 
> Here are some comparison pics. Both pics are the day of a relaxer...6.5 weeks apart.


Either its the way you took the picture or your hair is much thicker than the first picture!! Come to think of it, my hair seems to thicken up first and then get length...I was just telling someone that last week...So this could be a great sign, it certainly isn't hurting you, your hair looks healthy and full, very nice!


----------



## nicki6 (May 29, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> I was about to say the same thing.  It definitely looks fuller, especially for after a relaxer.  I know when I first relax, it takes me a wash or two to get the fullness back in my hair.



Thanks! I can see that its thickened up. I'm just anxious to reach APL so I can finally say "Mission accomplished"




AtlantaJJ said:


> Either its the way you took the picture or your hair is much thicker than the first picture!! Come to think of it, my hair seems to thicken up first and then get length...I was just telling someone that last week...So this could be a great sign, it certainly isn't hurting you, your hair looks healthy and full, very nice!



I agree. My hair does seem to go through a thickening phase before growth is apparent but I want my length NOW!!


ETA: Many thanks for the feedback ladies!


----------



## vevster (May 29, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I don't know... I think I'm seeing a difference. It looks fuller and longer to me.


I do believe your hair does look fuller in the later pic


----------



## vevster (May 29, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> GEEZ
> Well I have silica...silicon
> im out.


 This thread is pages and pages (41 and counting) talking about ALTA Silica!!! WTH


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (May 29, 2008)

Vevster this is a really good thread. I never even knew anything about it until you pointed it out. It took me a while to get through it. 

As I am currently taking supplements for other health issues it would be easy to add this to my routine. I think I will start the challenge ASAP.

Thanks!


----------



## Nenah (May 29, 2008)

vevster said:


> How are you doing, N.M.?


 
I'm doing good this has been beneficial to me. I didn't know I needed iron until this. I was wondering why I wasn't getting the effect everyone was talking about. Then you mentioned to someone else, "You may need an iron supplement". Checked with my Dr. and low and behold.  notworthy:notworthy


----------



## cieramichele (May 29, 2008)

vevster said:


> This thread is pages and pages (41 and counting) talking about ALTA Silica!!! WTH



BIG WHOOP!

and after those 40 odd pages you should definitely know that you named this thread BIO AVAILABLE SILICA. I didnt read thru all these pages to see that this was solely about Alta. I posted what I had which is the same thing, different brand.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 29, 2008)

Nappyme said:


> I'm doing good this has been beneficial to me. I didn't know I needed iron until this. I was wondering why I wasn't getting the effect everyone was talking about. Then you mentioned to someone else, "You may need an iron supplement". Checked with my Dr. and low and behold. notworthy:notworthy


 I am so glad my anemia challenges have been of value to others !! It took me a minute to figure out what was going on and my Doc was a little slow on the draw with the solution too!  Silica and Iron must be like hand and glove ....


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 29, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Vevster this is a really good thread. I never even knew anything about it until you pointed it out. It took me a while to get through it.
> 
> As I am currently taking supplements for other health issues it would be easy to add this to my routine. I think I will start the challenge ASAP.
> 
> Thanks!


This was the entire solution to my hair problem, I was extreemly low on iron and appearantly silica....along with likely every other mineral know to woman  kind. This has be a true winner for me!


----------



## vevster (May 29, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> BIG WHOOP!
> 
> and after those 40 odd pages you should definitely know that you named this thread BIO AVAILABLE SILICA. I didnt read thru all these pages to see that this was solely about Alta. I posted what I had which is the same thing, different brand.


If you read just the FIRST post I was pretty clear.  I believe there are biosilica challenges out there--- I think....  good luck with it!   

PS- it isn't the same thing.


----------



## cieramichele (May 29, 2008)

vevster said:


> If you read just the FIRST post I was pretty clear.  I believe there are biosilica challenges out there--- I think....  good luck with it!
> 
> PS- it isn't the same thing.



Both items are bio available forms of silica. I posted based on the title of the thread and skimming. I will be CHALLENGING myself to take this everyday no matter which brand is.
Anyways, I did not see a challenge when I searched.


----------



## vevster (May 29, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Both items are bio available forms of silica. I posted based on the title of the thread and skimming. I will be CHALLENGING myself to take this everyday no matter which brand is.
> Anyways, I did not see a challenge when I searched.



*Good Luck CieraMichele!!!*  :eyebrows2


----------



## cieramichele (May 29, 2008)

vevster said:


> *Good Luck CieraMichele!!!*  :eyebrows2



ditto.


----------



## trinigul (Jun 2, 2008)

tacky update:  vev starts sibling strife

so, i'm running low on the silica pills so i asked my sis if she's using the bottle I gave to her (really i gave them to her husband (back issue) who passed them on to her since he didn't see instantaneous results).  first she looked at my hair then gave me the lips and attitude "No, I haven't used them yet but you're not getting them back."  

in her defense my hair is shining something FIERCE!

i haven't noticed dramatic growth but the lusture's ridiculous...and i'm happy with that.

AJJ:  yup my nails look like i've got acrylic on them also.

I should probably post this in the chlorophyll thread...in fact, I'm off to go read it but, vevster, if u can answer:  What the hell is in that stuff?  (I'm doing World Organics because I saw Isis' brand post first).  I hope I don't OD on the stuff - I drink it by itself plus I spike my green smoothies with it.  I may need a Chlorophyll 12-step soon.  When I drink it I get such a sense of well-being.  I just feel so peaceful.


----------



## vevster (Jun 3, 2008)

trinigul said:


> tacky update:  vev starts sibling strife
> 
> so, i'm running low on the silica pills so i asked my sis if she's using the bottle I gave to her (really i gave them to her husband (back issue) who passed them on to her since he didn't see instantaneous results).  first she looked at my hair then gave me the lips and attitude "No, I haven't used them yet but you're not getting them back."
> 
> ...



Well, I guess the easiest way to explain is that chlorophyl is to plants what blood is too us humans.... I'm glad it is enhancing your life


----------



## pearlygurl (Jun 4, 2008)

Joining this challenge...patiently waiting for my order


----------



## ackee walk (Jun 4, 2008)

sadly, i have to drop out of this challenge.    i've been getting pimples and rashes on my face and body, which is usually an indication that i am having an allergic reaction to some dairy i've consumed. i've been staying away from dairy so i couldn't figure out why i was having this reaction-- then i realized that the first ingredient in the "other ingredients" list on the back of the bottle is whey!

so be careful those who have an allergy to dairy/whey!


----------



## CocoBunny (Jun 4, 2008)

Am I still counted as "in the challenge" if I am doing the master cleanse for 10 days?   I took my Silica the day before the cleanse and will start again the day after I finish.  I started Monday and am now in day 3 having nothing but liquid chlorophyl and the cleansing lemonade.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 4, 2008)

ackee walk said:


> sadly, i have to drop out of this challenge.  i've been getting pimples and rashes on my face and body, which is usually an indication that i am having an allergic reaction to some dairy i've consumed. i've been staying away from dairy so i couldn't figure out why i was having this reaction-- then i realized that the first ingredient in the "other ingredients" list on the back of the bottle is whey!
> 
> so be careful those who have an allergy to dairy/whey!


 
This isn't my challenge although I have totally benefited and enjoyed it.  I hope Vester doesn't mind that I pass this info along to you because I want everyone to experience the goodness of silica

Flora's Vegetal Silica is created via the method that the doctor who was quoted in the the article in the begining of this thread.  The cost per tablet is about the same on Vita Cost and it doesn't contain dairy.







Aqueous extract of Spring Horsetail. 
For Healthy Hair, Skin & Nails. 
Premium Herbal Formulas.
Flora's premium Vegetal Silica is prepared using a* unique aqueous extraction method developed and patented by Dr. Louis Kervran*. This method ensures the vegetal silica is bonded or "chelated" to a group of water-soluble bioflavonoids. Only this method offers a safe and highly bioavailable form of silica that is easily assimilated by the body.
Vegetal Silica helps maintain strong, healthy hair and nails plus promotes soft, supple skin. 

Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 1 Capsule
Servings per Container: 180

Amount Per Serving% Daily Value

Spring Horsetail *(equals 10 mg silica)**410 mg**

*Daily value not established.

*Other Ingredients: Microcrystalline cellulose, magnesium stearate, in a vegetarian capsule made of water and hypromellose (USP).*

This the best alternative to Alta if you have a dairy allergy.


----------



## vevster (Jun 5, 2008)

ackee walk said:


> sadly, i have to drop out of this challenge.    i've been getting pimples and rashes on my face and body, which is usually an indication that i am having an allergic reaction to some dairy i've consumed. i've been staying away from dairy so i couldn't figure out why i was having this reaction-- then i realized that the first ingredient in the "other ingredients" list on the back of the bottle is whey!
> 
> so be careful those who have an allergy to dairy/whey!


Good to know! Sorry it didn't work out for you!


----------



## vevster (Jun 5, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This isn't my challenge although I have totally benefited and enjoyed it.  I hope Vester doesn't mind that I pass this info along to you because I want everyone to experience the goodness of silica
> 
> Flora's Vegetal Silica is created via the method that the doctor who was quoted in the the article in the begining of this thread.  The cost per tablet is about the same on Vita Cost and it doesn't contain dairy.
> 
> ...


Fabulous! Thanks for sharing AtlantaJJ!!!!

This is all about us helping each other!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 5, 2008)

vevster said:


> Fabulous! Thanks for sharing AtlantaJJ!!!!
> 
> This is all about us helping each other!!


Vester you are so awesome, I feel the same way and you have so greatly benefited me with this challenge, I want to spread the goodness and the love. I'm taking silica for the rest of my life so I've been researching sources in case on or the other dries up (you know how that can happen and then I found this)  

Very glad and honored to be able to share.


----------



## ackee walk (Jun 5, 2008)

see now, this is why i love this forum. thanks, AtlantaJJ. you're so great for suggesting this. i am definitely checking this out. b/c, despite the allergic reaction, the silica still made my new growth soft, manageable and more moisturized. plus, in some areas i got at least 2 inches of growth in 2 months (i usually get half an inch, if that much, per month).



AtlantaJJ said:


> This isn't my challenge although I have totally benefited and enjoyed it. I hope Vester doesn't mind that I pass this info along to you because I want everyone to experience the goodness of silica
> 
> Flora's Vegetal Silica is created via the method that the doctor who was quoted in the the article in the begining of this thread. The cost per tablet is about the same on Vita Cost and it doesn't contain dairy.
> 
> ...


----------



## EMJazzy (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a question about the Alta Silica on Vitacost....on this link with the 120 count http://www.vitacost.com/Alta-Health-Products-Silica-With-Bioflavonoids the amounts per serving is *1500mg*....on this link http://www.vitacost.com/Alta-Health-Products-Silica-w-Bioflavinoid with the 60 count the amounts per serving is *500mg*.....

The Alta Silica that I purchase from VitaminShoppe has 120 tablets but the per serving amount is 500mg. Has anyone else noticed that? I'm considering ordering the 1500mg from Vitacost (one tablet per day) instead of taking my current 3 tablets per day (at 500mg each) I would save soooo much money.  I have to purchase a bottle a month because I take 3 per day. erplexed


----------



## africa (Jun 5, 2008)

ackee walk said:


> see now, this is why i love this forum. thanks, AtlantaJJ. you're so great for suggesting this. i am definitely checking this out. b/c, despite the allergic reaction, the silica still made *my new growth soft, manageable and more moisturized*. plus, in some areas i got at least 2 inches of growth in 2 months (i usually get half an inch, if that much, per month).



Hey, glad you could find an alternative

The silica made my hair feel more "moisturized" or something too.  Does anyone know the science behind this?


----------



## vevster (Jun 5, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I have a question about the Alta Silica on Vitacost....on this link with the 120 count http://www.vitacost.com/Alta-Health-Products-Silica-With-Bioflavonoids the amounts per serving is *1500mg*....on this link http://www.vitacost.com/Alta-Health-Products-Silica-w-Bioflavinoid with the 60 count the amounts per serving is *500mg*.....
> 
> The Alta Silica that I purchase from VitaminShoppe has 120 tablets but the per serving amount is 500mg. Has anyone else noticed that? I'm considering ordering the 1500mg from Vitacost (one tablet per day) instead of taking my current 3 tablets per day (at 500mg each) I would save soooo much money.  I have to purchase a bottle a month because I take 3 per day. erplexed


There is not difference in the products.  My vitacost bottle says 3 tabs = 1500 mg.  There is no big megadose tablet.


----------



## bluwatersoul (Jun 8, 2008)

I* am still loving loving loving this.

My nails are off the chain. Between gardening and swimming I usually have breaks and splits this time of year , but not now. I have had them clipped and filed every month now, whereas before I never really needed a clip, maybe just a re-shaping.

I have trouble spots at the very nape and crown of my head, that just dont seem to grow. I have gained approx (hard to tell cuz I'm braided and natural) 1.5" in the last 6 - 7 weeks, whereas usually these areas don't seem to budge.

I have noticed that I don't have joint pain afte my runs anymore. They are just GONE....I am still sore, but muscle soreness not joint pain, and even that is much less....

my hair texture is like when I was a kid. Soft and springy w/o condish or any product, and silky and smooth. Silica has helped me so much!

I am up to 4 per day - 2 am, 2 pm. *


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 8, 2008)

geez my nails are growing fast


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 8, 2008)

bluwatersoul said:


> I* am still loving loving loving this.*
> 
> *My nails are off the chain. Between gardening and swimming I usually have breaks and splits this time of year , but not now. I have had them clipped and filed every month now, whereas before I never really needed a clip, maybe just a re-shaping.*
> 
> ...


 
 another success story!



cieramichele said:


> geez my nails are growing fast


:what color are your nails today????


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 8, 2008)

My bottles are on their way


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 8, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> another success story!
> 
> 
> :what color are your nails today????



Clear 
They're either clear or black. Usually clear.

toenails stay black.


----------



## me-T (Jun 8, 2008)

i'm noton the challenge but after readin a few (not all 4 million)  pages, i started takin the alta silica. it hasnt even been 2 full weeks yet and my nails look pinker and are stronger... i got back started on other vits i fell off of, but i KNOW its the alta cause they never changed my nails!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 8, 2008)

I haven't been taking these for very long but I do notice that my nails are much thicker and are growing very fast. I don't think my 6 bottles will last too long since I discovered that my boyfriend has starting taking them himself


----------



## vevster (Jun 8, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I haven't been taking these for very long but I do notice that my nails are much thicker and are growing very fast. I don't think my 6 bottles will last too long since I discovered that *my boyfriend has starting taking them himself*



Then, he needs to re-up on the supply!  What is he taking them for nails or hair?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 8, 2008)

vevster said:


> Then, he needs to re-up on the supply!  What is he taking them for nails or hair?



Hair  
I didn't find out until I saw the plastic wrap around it on the counter. I was puzzled because I opened one up as soon as I got it and keep the the rest in one of our cabinets. I asked about it and thats when he said he opened up a bottle for himself.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 8, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Hair
> I didn't find out until I saw the plastic wrap around it on the counter. I was puzzled because I opened one up as soon as I got it and keep the the rest in one of our cabinets. I asked about it and thats when he said he opened up a bottle for himself.


Oohh he got a nerve! LOL What he know about silica, he been reading our thread?  LOL  J/K    I'd be mad...he betta go get some of his own...LOL


----------



## EMJazzy (Jun 8, 2008)

vevster said:


> There is not difference in the products. My vitacost bottle says 3 tabs = 1500 mg. There is no big megadose tablet.


 
That's one heck of a typo erplexed I'm going to email them and see what they say.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 8, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Oohh he got a nerve! LOL *What he know about silica, he been reading our thread?  *LOL  J/K    I'd be mad...he betta go get some of his own...LOL



He likes hair. He used to have nearly waistlength natural hair then he cut it off. Now his hair is thinning and he is having the hardest time dealing with it  Thats when he started asking me about biotin and hair vitamins. He actually was the one that urged me to start taking control of my hair. When we first started dating, my stylist had me looking like as he would say it "dry, like a cat licked it"


----------



## vevster (Jun 9, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> That's one heck of a typo erplexed I'm going to email them and see what they say.


Please let us know what they say!


----------



## vevster (Jun 9, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> That's one heck of a typo erplexed I'm going to email them and see what they say.


Here is the info from their site

http://www.altahealthproducts.com/silica.htm


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 11, 2008)

just a warning I read about Silica! Be careful taking higher doses than recommended ladies!

Side effects, precautions, interactions
Horsetail is generally considered safe. Horsetail will promote urination, adequate fluid should be consumed when taking horsetail preparations orally. People with heart or kidney disorders should not use horsetail. Women who are pregnant or breastfeeding should not take horsetail. Horsetail is contraindicated in those who have edema because of an impaired heart or kidney function. Horsetail is known to block the absorption of thiamine, and lead to thiamine deficiency. Long-term use or high doses of horsetail have caused irreversible kidney damage due to too much silica

found at the bottom of this page url
http://www.vitamins-supplements.org/herbal-supplements/horsetail.php


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> just a warning I read about Silica! Be careful taking higher doses than recommended ladies!
> 
> Side effects, precautions, interactions
> Horsetail is generally considered safe. Horsetail will promote urination, adequate fluid should be consumed when taking horsetail preparations orally. People with heart or kidney disorders should not use horsetail. Women who are pregnant or breastfeeding should not take horsetail. Horsetail is contraindicated in those who have edema because of an impaired heart or kidney function. Horsetail is known to block the absorption of thiamine, and lead to thiamine deficiency. Long-term use or high doses of horsetail have caused irreversible kidney damage due to too much silica
> ...



Ive always only taken this for short periods of time  in the past, I'm glad I did that now! Because that blocking Thiamine Absorbtion is scary, I say take your b complex at another time seperate from the Silica, and dont take high doses, I have always only taken two and still saw the benefit to my hair and nails. 

I got my three bottles , will take two a day like I always have and will stop after that and now with this info, I will be sure to take my B complex and Multi separate.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> just a warning I read about Silica! Be careful taking higher doses than recommended ladies!
> 
> Side effects, precautions, interactions
> Horsetail is generally considered safe. Horsetail will promote urination, adequate fluid should be consumed when taking horsetail preparations orally. People with heart or kidney disorders should not use horsetail. Women who are pregnant or breastfeeding should not take horsetail. Horsetail is contraindicated in those who have edema because of an impaired heart or kidney function. Horsetail is known to block the absorption of thiamine, and lead to thiamine deficiency. Long-term use or high doses of horsetail have caused irreversible kidney damage due to too much silica
> ...


Don't go into wide spread panic. I researched this and the amounts that would be considered toxic are so high we'd have to take them by the fist fulls to get there.  I will find the article that goes into the rest of the story later, I'm in a training session at work right now.

For now if you are taking no more than 6 of the alta silica per day you are fine.  The recommended dose to maintain healthy hair is 20 - 40 mg of silica (not horsetail) You have to convert how much silica is one alta tablet. I'm not exactly sure of that figure.....(guessing between 5 - 10 mg per tablet)

ETA - Corrected gram to mg...my bad!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 11, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Don't go into wide spread panic. I researched this and the amounts that would be considered toxic are so high we'd have to take them by the fist fulls to get there.  I will find the article that goes into the rest of the story later, I'm in a training session at work right now.
> 
> For now if you are taking no more than 6 of the alta silica per day you are fine.  The recommended dose to maintain healthy hair is 20 - 40 mg of silica (not horsetail) You have to convert how much silica is one alta tablet. I'm not exactly sure of that figure.....(guessing between 5 - 10 mg per tablet)
> 
> ETA - Corrected gram to mg...my bad!!!



yeah I'm not panicking I have taken this safely in the past at the amount I said, I didnt read this whole thread just wanted ya'll to be carefull, but your right somoene would have to define what a high dose is. But it doesnt say any particular dose causes the blocking of Thiamine absorption, it says it does period.  That somethin I dont want to play with. So I will stick with my two and take them separate and not take it long term

just want ya'll to be carefull thats all


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> yeah I'm not panicking I have taken this safely in the past at the amount I said, I didnt read this whole thread just wanted ya'll to be carefull, but your right somoene would have to define what a high dose is. But it doesnt say any particular dose causes the blocking of Thiamine absorption, it says it does period. That somethin I dont want to play with. So I will stick with my two and take them separate and not take it long term
> 
> just want ya'll to be carefull thats all


I appeciate your post of safety for us.  I am so lucky if I can take 2 a day these days even though I love the product <sigh> I am not in danger of ODing but some of us might get over zealous and need to be reminded to take it nice and slow, good results come with consistancy of use and not megga doses   Thank you for posting.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Jun 11, 2008)

*Question- Can I take this on an empty stomach?*


----------



## vevster (Jun 11, 2008)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *Question- Can I take this on an empty stomach?*


I would say yes.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jun 11, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> yeah I'm not panicking I have taken this safely in the past at the amount I said, I didnt read this whole thread just wanted ya'll to be carefull, but your right somoene would have to define what a high dose is. But it doesnt say any particular dose causes the blocking of Thiamine absorption, it says it does period.  That somethin I dont want to play with. So I will stick with my two and take them separate and not take it long term
> 
> just want ya'll to be carefull thats all



Wow, didn't the company tell someone to take 12 per day for a week?  erplexed


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 12, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I appeciate your post of safety for us.  I am so lucky if I can take 2 a day these days even though I love the product <sigh> I am not in danger of ODing but some of us might get over zealous and need to be reminded to take it nice and slow, good results come with consistancy of use and not megga doses   Thank you for posting.



Thats what I'm afraid of, the ladies that are taking really high doses with this kind of thing there is a such thing as 'too much of a good thing' 

I hope nobody is doing that!

This stuff does work but dont go crazy with it ladies!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 12, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> Wow, didn't the company tell someone to take 12 per day for a week?  erplexed



wow! thats crazy!


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Jun 12, 2008)

vevster said:


> I would say yes.


 
*Thanks Vevster. I'm on it!*


----------



## momi (Jun 12, 2008)

I am not sure if I should attribute this to Silica or the summer heat, but my hair has grown .5" in two weeks.  I was able to measure because I was wearing cornrows.

My hair does tend to grow faster in the summer months though...


----------



## vevster (Jun 12, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> Wow, didn't the company tell someone to take 12 per day for a week?  erplexed


12 per day for a week won't hurt, IMO.  Taking 24 / day for months on end might be a bit much.

I personally think the media likes to put stuff like that OUT THERE to discourage folks from taking it.  Most of the side effects that happen out there are from P*HARM*ECEUTICALS


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 12, 2008)

vevster said:


> 12 per day for a week won't hurt, IMO.  I'm talking 24 / day for months on end might be a bit much.
> 
> I personally think the media likes to put stuff like that OUT THERE to discourage folks from taking it.  Most of the side effects that happen out there are from P*HARM*ECEUTICALS



Your taking 24 per day? 

OMG!

This is not hype, this is an herb and just like pharmaceuticals they can have side effects, especially in large doses, even natural fat soluable vitamins have deadly dangerous side effects.   

I'm just gonna say it again please be careful ladies! 

you also got the information from the same source at the other info, The media or on the web (even worse if it was from a site that sells it)

here is more!

Side Effects:

Some of these suggested uses are for conditions that are potentially very serious and even life-threatening. Horsetail has been suggested for many uses based on tradition or on scientific theories.but there is limited scientific evidence about safety or effectiveness You should consult with a health care professional before taking horsetail for any unproven use. its not recommended while pregnant.

Studies in mice suggest that horsetail may change the activity of the kidneys, causing abnormal control of the amount of water and potassium release. Low potassium, which in theory may occur with horsetail, can have negative effects on the heart. While taking horsetail powder for its diuretic effect, be sure to drink extra water for maximum benefit. Remember if there are kidney stones. Avoid to take horsetail herb if you take an ACE inhibitor for high blood pressure and you have congestive heart failure, as the combination of the herb and the drug can cause accumulation of excessive potassium. Taking horsetail in conjunction with other diuretics may result in lowering the blood potassium levels and dehydration .

It contains nicotine and caution is advised if you are a smoker or on nicotine replacement treatment. Excess nicotine might cause muscle weakness or weight loss. Large doses of horsetail may cause symptoms of nicotine overdose, including fever, cold hands and feet, abnormal heart rate, difficulty walking.

Interactions

Most herbs and supplements have not been thoroughly tested for interactions with other herbs, supplements, drugs, or foods. The interactions listed below are based on reports in scientific publications, laboratory experiments, or traditional use. You should always read product labels. If you have a medical condition, or are taking other drugs, herbs, or supplements, before starting a new therapy you should speak with a qualified healthcare provider.

http://www.health-care-tips.org/herbal-medicines/horsetail.htm

Alta Silica is horsetail!

Research everything! 

and always start out new things slowly! I would hate to see anything happen to any of you behind trying to take this herb with big claims for hair and nails! I am not and never said it doesnt work as I have taken it myself , only within the RECOMMENDED dose range!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 12, 2008)

& again!!!!!

Side effects, precautions, interactions
Horsetail is generally considered safe. Horsetail will promote urination, adequate fluid should be consumed when taking horsetail preparations orally. People with heart or kidney disorders should not use horsetail. Women who are pregnant or breastfeeding should not take horsetail. Horsetail is contraindicated in those who have edema because of an impaired heart or kidney function. Horsetail is known to block the absorption of thiamine, and lead to thiamine deficiency. Long-term use or high doses of horsetail have caused irreversible kidney damage due to too much silica.

http://www.vitamins-supplements.org/herbal-supplements/horsetail.php

PLEASE DONT JUST DISCARD THIS INFORMATION OR NOT TAKE IT SERIOUSLY!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 12, 2008)

Precautions

Pregnant or nursing women and people with severe kidney or liver disease should consult their health practitioner before using horsetail. People with high blood pressure or heart problems should not take horsetail. Horsetail contains low levels of nicotine and may not be safe for young children. Horsetail shouldn't be taken internally for more than three days, and people should not take more than the normal dosage. Long-term use or high doses of horsetail have caused irreversible kidney damage due to too much silica. It is best to follow dosage guidelines and use properly harvested horsetail since the older shoots are higher in silica.

Commercial preparations that are processed at high temperatures are recommended since the heat destroys a potentially harmful enzyme, thiaminase, found in crude horsetail.

When horsetail is gathered for medicinal use, plants with brown spots aren't collected. Brown spots may indicate the presence of a toxic fungus. Horsetail that grows near an industrial or waste site or in heavily fertilized areas should not be harvested since it can pick up nitrates and selenium from the soil. The correct species of horsetail should be collected. Marsh horsetail (E. palustre) is poisonous.

Side Effects

Mild side effects include diarrhea, upset stomach, and increased urination.

Severe side effects that may require medical attention are kidney pain, lower back pain, pain while urinating, nausea, or vomiting. These symptoms may signal kidney damage. Heart palpitations can occur if horsetail is overused. If this happens, immediate medical attention is required.

Interactions

People taking digitalis-type drugs should consult their health practitioner before taking horsetail.

Resources
http://www.answers.com/topic/horsetail?cat=health


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I just cut my dose down to one a day! 

I have taken two a day in the past with no issues but after reading all this, its not worth all that 

one will do just fine, if two did! 

I Pray nobody causes themselves harm, long term or otherwise taking this!

I dont want to debate anything, but I would be very sick inside if I DIDNT share this information once I found it! 

its up to you ladies!

its your hair and more importantly its your health 

Google more if you need to!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 12, 2008)

http://ezinearticles.com/?Horsetail---Uses-and-Side-Effects&id=1049035

Hazards

Side effects of horsetail include electrolyte imbalance, skin irritation from topical use, thiamine deficiency from long-term use, and symptoms of nicotine poisoning and toxicity including nausea and vomiting, muscle weakness, abnormal pulse rate, fever, and ataxia. Use of horsetail with benzodiazepines, disulfiram, or metronidazole may cause a disulfiram-like reaction. Horsetail may increase digitalis toxicity as a result of potassium loss with diuretic effect. When it's used with potassium-wasting drugs (including corticosteroids, diuretics, and laxative stimulants), there's an increased risk of hypokalemia. Overuse of licorice with horsetail may increase potassium depletion and risk of cardiac toxicity. Excessive alcohol consumption while horsetail is being used may lead to thiamine deficiency.

Pregnant patients, breast-feeding patients, those with impaired heart or kidney function, those with liver problems, those who are taking a cardiac glycoside, and those who have a history or potential of thiamine deficiency (for example, alcoholic patients) should avoid using horsetail.

Safety Risk The liquid extract contains 25% alcohol and there fore shouldn't be used with disulfiram, metronidazole, and benzodiazepines.

Clinical considerations

Horsetail dosage varies with the formulation. Large amounts may cause a toxic reaction.

The dried, powdered extract is more concentrated than stem alone.

Monitor patient's serum potassium level.

Assess patient for signs and symptoms of hypokalemia, including weakness, muscle flaccidity, and abnormal ECG results.

Horsetail shouldn't be used for extended periods because of the potential for toxic reaction and thiamine depletion.

Instruct patients to stop taking horsetail immediately if signs or symptoms of nicotine toxicity (muscle weakness, abnormal pulse rate, fever, ataxia, and cold extremities) or potassium depletion (muscle cramping, irritability, or weakness) occur.

If patient is pregnant or breast-feeding, advise her not to use horsetail.

Advise patients taking a potassium wasting diuretic, a cardiac glycoside (Lanoxin), a corticosteroid, or licorice not to use horsetail.

Tell patient to notify pharmacist of any herbal or dietary supplement that he's taking when obtaining a new prescription.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 12, 2008)

I am on prescription strength potassium. Due to low serum K levels.  Now see if not for the fact that I already take K DAILY, This could/would have caused me major heart problems and other issues, because it would have further knocked out my K levels!

Damn ya'll be careful! I aint playing!

if you want to play with high doses , its just not worth it! 
Eat bananas at least and lots of them!



Irresistible said:


> http://ezinearticles.com/?Horsetail---Uses-and-Side-Effects&id=1049035
> 
> Hazards
> 
> ...


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 12, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> *Your taking 24 per day?
> *
> OMG!!



lol she meant like I'm talking 24 per day would be too much


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 13, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> lol she meant like I'm talking 24 per day would be too much



OH!

But still taking 12 a day is way too much, even for one week, that could cause issues depending on many factors going on with that person

The recommended dose is 1 to 3 a day.


----------



## vevster (Jun 13, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> OH!
> 
> But still taking 12 a day is way too much, even for one week, that could cause issues depending on many factors going on with that person
> 
> The recommended dose is 1 to 3 a day.


I think that everyone should do research and do what is best for them.  Thank you irresistible for your research but I'm not overly concerned.  I have yet to OVERDOSE from ANY supplement and again if you look at true stats there are more overdoses/issues/side effects from prescriptions that supplements.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 13, 2008)

vevster said:


> I think that everyone should do research and do what is best for them.  Thank you irresistible for your research but I'm not overly concerned.  I have yet to OVERDOSE from ANY supplement and again if you look at true stats there are more overdoses/issues/side effects from prescriptions that supplements.



Please be careful Vevster and take all that into consideration at least,  I understand where you are coming from, but even many herbs are listed with poison control and have landed many , myself included in the ER due to various reactions to plants. There is no need to take large doses of this, when I took it in the past , I saw the benefit with just two, I dont think it will be increased with higher doses only the risks of side effects.  just please be careful!


----------



## vevster (Jun 13, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Please be careful Vevster and take all that into consideration at least,  I understand where you are coming from, but even many herbs are listed with poison control and have landed many , myself included in the ER due to various reactions to plants. There is no need to take large doses of this, when I took it in the past , I saw the benefit with just two, I dont think it will be increased with higher doses only the risks of side effects.  just please be careful!


Thank you, sweetie,  right now I take 3 - 4 daily.


----------



## trinigul (Jun 15, 2008)

If I could just stop admiring my nails and touching my skin then I'd have a chance to OD on this stuff.

Someone's gonna have to post that they died for me to stop.

But thanks for the heads up Irresitible


----------



## EMJazzy (Jun 15, 2008)

vevster said:


> Please let us know what they say!


 
Do you know that they *still* haven't responded to the email I sent 7 days ago? erplexed


----------



## senimoni (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm sure I'm being impatient but I just want to get an idea, for those of you who noticed a change be it (skin, hair, nails) can you explain the timing and the specific changes that you noted?

Oh and dosage you are taking.


----------



## vevster (Jun 15, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> Do you know that they *still* haven't responded to the email I sent 7 days ago? erplexed


You should just call them.  Even though I _know _that there is only ONE type that I get from vitacost.  I posted the link to their website and it doesn't say it has a 1500 mg tablet.

But you can go through the exercise if you like.


----------



## vevster (Jun 15, 2008)

trinigul said:


> If I could just stop admiring my nails and touching my skin then I'd have a chance to OD on this stuff.
> *
> Someone's gonna have to post that they died for me to stop.*
> 
> But thanks for the heads up Irresitible





Too funny!


----------



## Princess4real (Jun 15, 2008)

trinigul said:


> If I could just stop admiring my nails and touching my skin then I'd have a chance to OD on this stuff.
> 
> *Someone's gonna have to post that they died for me to stop.*
> 
> But thanks for the heads up Irresitible


----------



## EMJazzy (Jun 16, 2008)

vevster said:


> You should just call them. Even though I _know _that there is only ONE type that I get from vitacost. I posted the link to their website and it doesn't say it has a 1500 mg tablet.
> 
> But you can go through the exercise if you like.


 
Sorry the link didn't work for you so here is a picture that I just took with my cellphone....it clearly says 1500mg.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> Sorry the link didn't work for you so here is a picture that I just took with my cellphone....it clearly says 1500mg.



Thats equivalent to 3 tablets


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

trinigul said:


> If I could just stop admiring my nails and touching my skin then I'd have a chance to OD on this stuff.
> 
> Someone's gonna have to post that they died for me to stop.
> 
> But thanks for the heads up Irresitible



I know your joking and all and others found this funny and what not


the problem is in all seriousness from the information I posted it very well could happen 

But you know, its up to others what they take serious or not 

its only your health thats all


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

vevster said:


> Thank you, sweetie,  right now I take 3 - 4 daily.



Its good to know your staying within the recommended dosage or one extra!

cause that 12 a day?????


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

senimoni said:


> I'm sure I'm being impatient but I just want to get an idea, for those of you who noticed a change be it (skin, hair, nails) can you explain the timing and the specific changes that you noted?
> 
> Oh and dosage you are taking.



you will see changes in a couple or few weeks up to a couple months, Ive never taken more than two a day and wouldnt recommend taking more than the recommended dose of 1-3 a day


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> you will see changes in a couple or few weeks up to a couple months, Ive never taken more than two a day and wouldnt recommend taking more than the recommended dose of 1-3 a day



one of the biggest changes I always noticed first and mostly was my naills , even more so than skin or hair


----------



## Ediese (Jun 16, 2008)

I didn't realize that this would be beneficial for your skin too. I bought a bottle from vitacost, but slacked off from taking it. I need to start taking my vits again.


----------



## vevster (Jun 16, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> Sorry the link didn't work for you so here is a picture that I just took with my cellphone....it clearly says 1500mg.



I know sweetheart, that was a TYPO.  If you go to the Company's site, not vitacost you will see for yourself.  I've ordered this many times.  There is only one strength product.  CALL THE COMPANY and AGAIN here is the link to the company's site

http://www.altahealthproducts.com/silica.htm

You are a stubborn young lady.


----------



## vevster (Jun 16, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Its good to know your staying within the recommended dosage or one extra!
> 
> cause that 12 a day?????


I really don't understand why you are in an uproar over THIS particular supplement.  Everyone on here is fine.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

vevster said:


> I really don't understand why you are in an uproar over THIS particular supplement.  Everyone on here is fine.



First it was I was I'm on a rampage , now its I'm in an uproar

&again I say call it what you want

I only posted information about the product that could be harmful in high doses in case anyone were to do that

why are you having such an issue with me doing that is my question?

what do you care, your within the recommended dose right? how is it going on a rampage or being in an uproar to post the dangers of taking this in high doses? Can you be so sure everyone that reads this thread wouldnt do that?

would you want them to?


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

The way I see it was this was just posting information that was not previously added to the thread that was of value and importance about this supplement

nothing more, nothing less

in the end grown folks do what they want

I'm done, all I wanted to do was provide information to keep it safe

not suffer accusations of being on a rampage and what not!

to me it was serious! JUST READ IT! 

if others dont take as such, that aint on me!





Irresistible said:


> First it was I was I'm on a rampage , now its I'm in an uproar
> 
> &again I say call it what you want
> 
> ...


----------



## vevster (Jun 16, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> First it was I was I'm on a rampage , now its I'm in an uproar
> 
> &again I say call it what you want
> 
> ...


First you post your information, THEN you start a separate thread as if this was the most dangerous supplement on earth.  My position is if it was as dangerous as you purport to think-- the FDA which favors pharmeceuticals ANYWAY would have removed this from the market.

*just my opinion*  you seem _overly _concerned.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

vevster said:


> First you post your information, THEN you start a separate thread as if this was the most dangerous supplement on earth.  My position is if it was as dangerous as you purport to think-- the FDA which favors pharmeceuticals ANYWAY would have removed this from the market.
> 
> *just my opinion*  you seem _overly _concerned.



I SAID in that thread that THIS thread is 40 some odd pages long, what if ladies dont read that far to the information I posted Vevster and they are already on high doses?  considering the information dug up about this supplement in high doses being dangerous, not just one site but on many,  did you not read that this depletes Thiamine and that it also knocks out Potassium and high doses cause liver damage? yeah I'm OVERLY concerned

on this board ladies get desperate for fast results concerning their hair,  at the cost of their health? like I said why are you worried your staying within range, but on the other thread someone already posted they are taking 8 a day?

why arent you concerned is the question, as this would be something to be concerned about and why the accusations because I wanted to provide the information on the risks?

was that included anywhere in this thread? in fact you said you believed it would be safe to take 12 a day for a week! Well that would depend on many factors with someone's health, like I said for me, had I not been taking Prescription stregnth Potassium already due to low serum potassium, this could have did me great harm, believing 12 a day was safe! 

Thiamine deficiency and liver damage IS serious , tell me its not? as well as it knocking out POTASSIUM, geesh I mean that could only make someone very sick and affect their HEART!

my only point was to keep it in recommended dose range to keep it safe

anybody misunderstanding what I have stated so clearly and posted links to over and over, well I just cant make it any more clear

THIS STUFF IS NOT SAFE IN HIGH DOSES!


----------



## vevster (Jun 16, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I SAID in that thread that THIS thread is 40 some odd pages long, what if ladies dont read that far to the information I posted Vevster and they are already on high doses?  considering the information dug up about this supplement in high doses being dangerous, not just one site but on many,  did you not read that this depletes Thiamine and that it also knocks out Potassium and high doses cause liver damage? yeah I'm OVERLY concerned
> 
> on this board ladies get desperate for fast results concerning their hair,  at the cost of their health? like I said why are you worried your staying within range, but on the other thread someone already posted they are taking 8 a day?
> 
> ...


Anyone on ANY prescription needs to evaluate any additional supplement they take for interactions.  I just think you are just going a wee bit crazy over this.  You are extra.

I have finished discussing this with you.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

vevster said:


> First you post your information, THEN you start a separate thread as if this was the most dangerous supplement on earth.  My position is if it was as dangerous as you purport to think-- the FDA which favors pharmeceuticals ANYWAY would have removed this from the market.
> 
> *just my opinion*  you seem _overly _concerned.



YEAH you missed the whole point all along, its not about it not being safe, its about it not being safe in high doses 

& your wrong there are many herbs out there that are not yanked that could cause harm, and none of this stuff is even FDA regulated or approved, they have nothing to do with this , they expect you the consumer to educate yourselves about this cause they are not even involved in supplements , even as stated already fat soluble vitamins can cause great harm  in high doses and they are on the shelves

Olive leaf extract landed me in the emergency room and was listed with poison control,  MSM can send people into 'die off' symptoms and make them very sick. So many things are just posted here as growth aides and ladies jump on board. 

my only point if you read back was to keep this in recommended dose range because I found the 'FACTS' that its probably not safe to do it any other way. Thats why I CARED!

GEESH


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

vevster said:


> Anyone on ANY prescription needs to evaluate any additional supplement they take for interactions.  I just think you are just going a wee bit crazy over this.  You are extra.
> 
> I have finished discussing this with you.



LOL Okay Vevster , I am extra, on a rampage and in an uproar.....it doesnt matter to me what you think really see cause

The information wasnt for you, as you are taking the recommended dose and dont see it as vaulabe to you, BUT it was for anyone it might be of value AND importance to! Thats who it was for!

but your right about anyone on prescriptions!


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh wow...just wow.  Thank you Irresistible for sharing this information. I wish more people really understood how harmful/dangerous megadosing supplements and vitamins can be. 

Just because 2 is good, doesn't mean 20 is better. Not picking on this in particular, this is true of ANY SUPPLEMENT.

Simply, nutrients are BEST obtained from WHOLE FOODS. If you're going to supplement, do so in MODERATION. You won't miss your health until you don't have it anymore.

My 0.5 Cents.

Vixx


----------



## vevster (Jun 16, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> LOL Okay Vevster , I am extra, on a rampage and in an uproar.....it doesnt matter to me what you think really see cause
> 
> The information wasnt for you, as you are taking the recommended dose and dont see it as vaulabe to you, BUT it was for anyone it might be of value AND importance to! Thats who it was for!
> 
> but your right about anyone on prescriptions!


Okay, I'm not done on this topic.  I was recommended THIS brand from a person I feel is EXTREMELY KNOWLEGEABLE.

Not just any horsetail or silica. Because of this conversation  I have contacted the company and they will address every issue that you posted about so that I may have it straight from the horse's mouth. I'll update this thread later.


----------



## jrae (Jun 16, 2008)

VWVixxen said:


> Oh wow...just wow.  Thank you Irresistible for sharing this information. I wish more people really understood how harmful/dangerous megadosing supplements and vitamins can be.
> 
> *Just because 2 is good, doesn't mean 20 is better. Not picking on this in particular, this is true of ANY SUPPLEMENT*.
> 
> ...


Excellent points and just for clarification, you are referring to food from nature not "Whole Foods" the store.  

I have been irresponsible with supplements myself and suffered some consequences from it so I take heed to warnings now and do my own research now.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

vevster said:


> Okay, I'm not done on this topic.  I was recommended THIS brand from a person I feel is EXTREMELY KNOWLEGEABLE.
> 
> Not just any horsetail or silica. Because of this conversation  I have contacted the company and they will address every issue that you posted about so that I may have it straight from the horse's mouth. I'll update this thread later.



Ive taken this same brand years ago quite a few times. You seem to think I am dissing the brand? NOPE and if this company comes back and tells you or your VERY KNOWLEDGABLE source to take this supplement (AGAINST THEIR OWN RECOMMENDATIONS ON THE BOTTLE) in doses higher than recommended, then the company itself and your source would lose all credibility , but they would never say that! 

This is still horsetail and silica we are talking about no matter how you slice it and what the brand is!

I cant believe your going back and forth with me on this Vevster, the company would never recommend taking higher doses or that would be their ass!  not only that but site after site after site after site says the same thing

do this, look up IRON risks in high doses, or selenium, or magnesium or potassium , THEY ALL HAVE RISKS, or vitamin A or vitamin D.....yep Risks!

why is this so hard for you to swallow that this would to?  all I am saying and have said , is keep it in safe range, for the ladies that might be tempted to megadose on this! I have stated clearly I took THIS EXACT BRAND safely in the past within the RECOMMENDED dose range, I dont understand why you are taking it as I AM saying anything about this brand or that it is not safe as a whole......

Since it does say, it blocks Thiamine absorption , period ,not at any dose, I said its probably best not to consider taking this LONG TERM,  and to take your B complex seperately, HELL basically with it causing total blockage of absorption, anyone taking this really NEEDS TO ADD B COMLEX OR THIAMINE supplementation period. Now for the Potassium, it can be very dangerous for anyone prone to low serum Potassium, again this isnt stated that it does it high doses, just period, so anyone taking high doses would be worse off, or someone like me (before I started taking Prescription K) with low serum potassium or anyone on potassium depleting drugs already, yes this would spell big trouble for , or even on diuretics! VERY DANGEROUS TO DEPLETE YOUR K! it controls many things and YOUR HEART!

so again its not the brand, I am not shytting on your thread, or Silica or horsetail or any of its benefits! AS stated I have reaped the benefits as well,  my only point again IS THAT THIS HAS PROBABLE SERIOUS RISKS IF ANYONE WERE TO MEGADOSE WITH IT!


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 16, 2008)

jrae said:


> Excellent points and just for clarification, *you are referring to food from nature not "Whole Foods" the store.  *
> 
> I have been irresponsible with supplements myself and suffered some consequences from it so I take heed to warnings now and do my own research now.




 Exactly, whole foods (from nature), organic is better but you don't have to shop at Whole Foods Market to get your chow!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah I'm not getting what the big issue is here

just take it safely and without megadosing and everything should be fine! 

Besides at any time anyone is free to do their own research on this

I am not forcing anyone to take my word as bible, I ask in fact that you research and dont just take it from the site that sells the stuff.  Also this is still an herb and people can have various reactions so with anything new start slow and see how you do, this is all just doing things wise, why megadose and even RISK harm?

I didnt think I would be raked over the coals for providing information that would/could keep people from harm.......but by all means like I have already said grown folks do what you want to do.....just hope you dont end up sick with long nails and nice skin!

again, this was only to say, its probably much safer within the recommended dose range! and I only wanted to catch the ladies' with the other thread' that might already be taking higher doses!

but like a few have told me, Ive done what I could , the information is out there, my part is over!

and I WONT BE MEGA DOSING! 


VWVixxen said:


> Oh wow...just wow.  Thank you Irresistible for sharing this information. I wish more people really understood how harmful/dangerous megadosing supplements and vitamins can be.
> 
> Just because 2 is good, doesn't mean 20 is better. Not picking on this in particular, this is true of ANY SUPPLEMENT.
> 
> ...


----------



## vevster (Jun 16, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Yeah I'm not getting what the big issue is here
> 
> just take it safely and without megadosing and everything should be fine!
> 
> ...


This is my point.  YOu are talking waaay too much.  I said as a NOD to you that I would be contacting the company.  My source has been prescribing this silica to his patients for years so I consider him more of an authority than someone doing google 'horsetail'.  You need to calm down.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

vevster said:


> This is my point.  YOu are talking waaay too much.  I said as a NOD to you that I would be contacting the company.  My source has been prescribing this silica to his patients for years so I consider him more of an authority than someone doing google 'horsetail'.  You need to calm down.



[email protected] you saying I am talking too much! I am responding to you and to others on a thread, didnt know there was a limit! *dead*

I am quite calm and I am done! u seemed to miss my whole point all along anyway. Cant bear to repeat it anymore

again your taking only 3 to 4 a day

so yeah ask your source if they recommend more,  that should be interesting

I googled and the same information was EVERYWHERE......if that dont count as something for someone to consider then so be it, but I did for those that would take it into consideration

I'm so through, if your source says take more than the company recommends.....well again that just wouldnt make much sense! 

but I'm out this thread because you know what I am only taking my one a day now as opposed to the two I have taken for short periods in years past cause I aint no spring chicken no more , and I really dont need no depletions of anything   and I am not re purchasing, as to not take it long term as I always have only taken this short term,  so I'm straight! 

Enjoy your Silica ladies, keep it safe and it will reward you and not harm you! *two fingas*


----------



## vevster (Jun 16, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> [email protected] you saying I am talking too much! I am responding to you and to others on a thread, didnt know there was a limit! *dead*
> 
> I am quite calm and I am done! u seemed to miss my whole point all along anyway. Cant bear to repeat it anymore
> 
> ...


Good.


----------



## ebonysweetie (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow thanks for the info. I usually take the suggested about because you can megadose on anything, including water. erplexed


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

vevster said:


> Good.



You know what, this is just sadly and plainly disrespectful!

but whatever floats your boat!

take 20 of them muggs erry day then for all I care!


peace


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

ebonysweetie said:


> Wow thanks for the info. I usually take the suggested about because you can megadose on anything, including water. erplexed



You know what! yep even an overdose of water can kill you, but you know what people dont even know that much, how it can totally knock out your sodium and other electrolytes! Blam Dead!  Some people just want to stay in the dark I guess, I mean someone posted that someone would have to die! Joking or whatever,  thats just sick and crazy to say, when information is availiable first hand without someone dying! 

for all those that took the information as valuable and important,  you were who it was for! 

and nobody can take away from me feelin good about providing it!


----------



## ebonysweetie (Jun 16, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> You know what, this is just sadly and plainly disrespectful!
> 
> but whatever floats your boat!
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry but   Yall trippin.


----------



## ebonysweetie (Jun 16, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> You know what! yep even an overdose of water can kill you, but you know what people dont even know that much, how it can totally knock out your sodium and other electrolytes! Blam Dead! Some people just want to stay in the dark I guess, I mean someone posted that someone would have to die! Joking or whatever, thats just sick and crazy to say, when information is availiable first hand without someone dying!
> 
> for all those that took the information as valuable and important, you were who it was for!
> 
> and nobody can take away from me feelin good about providing it!


 

I'm glad you understood what I just typed I didn't even proofread.

Yeah before I changed my major, I used to intern in hospitals and witness people megadosing or using "safe" supplements and throwing there blood chemistry all out of wack. This is one of the major complaints of many doctors I know, they're always in a constant battle with their patients over taking proper dosage. They always end up having to undo damage that should been avoided in the first place.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jun 16, 2008)

Irresistable, thank you for posting the possible risks with taking silica in high doses.  I had a wonderful lady from this board PM me telling me to be careful with taking too many Alta Silica tablets.  I really appreciated the warning and it led me to do more research myself. 

You've done your part - You cared enough about us to post the possible risks.  And we love you for it.  The ball is now in our court to either accept the information you've provided or reject it.  

To put your mind at ease regarding the thiamine deficiency risk, according to Alta Health Products company, the enzyme that may cause thiamine deficiency is extracted.  Read more about their extract process here:
http://www.altahealthproducts.com/newsletter.htm 

The risk of potassium loss comes from horsetail being a natural diuretic.  So I would guess that taking too much horsetail could cause a major potassium deficiency problem.

The point that I think you are trying to drive home is too much of anything is not a good thing.  If an overdose of water can kill us as you pointed out, then we need to be careful not to overdose on anything else.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Vevster (and all Alta Silica challenge participants)!

To give you an update, I've temporarily stopped taking the Alta Silica while I get my iron levels up.  I'm currently taking Slow Fe iron tablets daily and taking Alive Multivitamins daily.  My energy levels are much better.  I will be seeing my doctor in August to get my iron levels re-checked.

If all goes well, in early August, I will start taking Alta Silica again.  I'll probably begin with 1 tablet a day for a week, increase to 2 tablets a day the next week, and then go up to 3 tablets a day the following week, if necessary. 

I'm doing this so that if my nails take off after beginning the Alta Silica again (which will be a good indication that it's doing wonders on my hair as well!), I'll have a better testimony to share with you all.  You can be pretty sure that my nail improvement has to do with the alta silica and not any other supplements.

I'll of course be keeping up with this thread and supporting all of you!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Irresistable, thank you for posting the possible risks with taking silica in high doses.  I had a wonderful lady from this board PM me telling me to be careful with taking too many Alta Silica tablets.  I really appreciated the warning and it led me to do more research myself.
> 
> You've done your part - You cared enough about us to post the possible risks.  And we love you for it.  The ball is now in our court to either accept the information you've provided or reject it.
> 
> ...


I'm really really happy to hear that about the Thiamine, thats so dangerous, Gotta watch the Potassium too cause thats worse and could get really bad really fast!

Thank you for posting this to me 

and for the other ladies that understood my point and concern *Thank you to you all as well*


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

Its really weird but it definitely takes off in the nail area most and faster everytime!

take care of your health mama! 
The horsetail will still be around and I do agree its best to start off slow especially for anyone that hasnt taken this before 



EbonyEyes said:


> Hi Vevster (and all Alta Silica challenge participants)!
> 
> To give you an update, I've temporarily stopped taking the Alta Silica while I get my iron levels up.  I'm currently taking Slow Fe iron tablets daily and taking Alive Multivitamins daily.  My energy levels are much better.  I will be seeing my doctor in August to get my iron levels re-checked.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunshinelady (Jun 16, 2008)

vevster said:


> Good.



That was really unnecessary Vev.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

oh and back to a previous post about the potassium!

I take it already perscription strength so this is why I dont need anything depleting me furthur, low potassium is very dangerous , i KNOW cause I lived it!  due to another potassium depleting drug I must take

so I will not be taking more than one of these a day and will watch very carefully for K loss as I would recognize right away having had it already.  But ladies , any weakness, diziness or heart skips,  toss the Silica immediatly its not worth it

and to protect yourselves in the meantime

eat lots of bananas!  and take ur multi!

I cannot suggest taking extra Potassium, as this is also dangerous! too much K in your blood at one time can kill you,   the prescription strengths are always SLOW release into your blood stream! 



EbonyEyes said:


> Hi Vevster (and all Alta Silica challenge participants)!
> 
> To give you an update, I've temporarily stopped taking the Alta Silica while I get my iron levels up.  I'm currently taking Slow Fe iron tablets daily and taking Alive Multivitamins daily.  My energy levels are much better.  I will be seeing my doctor in August to get my iron levels re-checked.
> 
> ...


----------



## vevster (Jun 16, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Irresistable, thank you for posting the possible risks with taking silica in high doses.  I had a wonderful lady from this board PM me telling me to be careful with taking too many Alta Silica tablets.  I really appreciated the warning and it led me to do more research myself.
> 
> You've done your part - You cared enough about us to post the possible risks.  And we love you for it.  The ball is now in our court to either accept the information you've provided or reject it.
> 
> ...



I spoke to to the president of the company today and this is exactly what she told me.  She was introduced to alternative medicine when she had kidney disease herself.

I'm glad you posted it first.  To bad irresistible didn't research that thoroughly the product she was attacking.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

vevster said:


> I spoke to to the president of the company today and this is exactly what she told me.  She was introduced to alternative medicine when she had kidney disease herself.
> 
> I'm glad you posted it first.  To bad irresistible didn't research that thoroughly the product she was attacking.



wtf EVER!

To bad you didnt research ANYTHING about a product YOU started a thread about, meanwhile suggesting HIGH DOSES are safe

Trust me, Shame on you more than there is ANY Shame on ME!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

& in case you missed it, she concurred what I SAID about it NOT BEING SAFE in high doses, for ONE of the two reasons! 

so I wasnt as far off as you want to make me be

but as long as YOU look good thats all that matters at the expense of everybody right?



Irresistible said:


> wtf EVER!
> 
> To bad you didnt research ANYTHING about a product YOU started a thread about suggesting HIGH DOSES are safe
> 
> Trust me, Shame on you more than there is ANY Shame on ME!



OH AND YOU ALSO ATTACKED ANYBODY THAT DID ANY LEG WORK 'FOR YOU'  AT ALL ON THIS THREAD ABOUT ITS SAFETY FOR OTHERS TO BOOT!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 16, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> oh and back to a previous post about the potassium!
> 
> I take it already perscription strength so this is why I dont need anything depleting me furthur, low potassium is very dangerous , i KNOW cause I lived it! due to another potassium depleting drug I must take
> 
> ...


 
Now is the silica or the horsetail bad for the body. I just ordered some bamboo silica. I hope I just didn't waste more money.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Now is the silica or the horsetail bad for the body. I just ordered some bamboo silica. I hope I just didn't waste more money.



The Horsetail is silica,  its like Flax is omege 3 kinda thing, the horsetail is the herb that is the source of the silica

and since it has been shown that horsetail silica blocks thiamine absorption and this particular brand has removed the enzyme in the horsetail that causes this block, I would feel like you would basically be starting all over with another brand on that issue to know if they have done the same!

This is the reason HORSETAIL kills horses! aint that a trip, they cant bring them back from the thiamine block


----------



## vevster (Jun 16, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Now is the silica or the horsetail bad for the body. I just ordered some bamboo silica. I hope I just didn't waste more money.


Well, what this challenge was about was the Alta Silica.  The bamboo's silica, I can't comment on, but the Alta Silica is SAFE!


----------



## sunshinelady (Jun 16, 2008)

Iris and Vev, just let it go.  Points made.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> Iris and Vev, just let it go.  Points made.



I know my point was made! & I didnt have to be rude and ungracious to do it!

Vevster how you gonna sleep at night telling people something is safe that in high doses could literally do MAJOR harm! and then get mad at anybody the looks further into the safety of it for others or themselves!?

It was YOU that sparked my research, when you said 12 A DAY FOR A WEEK would be safe! But you could sleep at night telling people that , and you werent taking that amount yourself and had not researched that fact yourself?

12 a day for a week could have put someone even on the brink of low serum potassium in somebody's hospital or on the brink of death

yet you stilL want to brush it all off, its all jokes and being right? I didnt 'attack' a product I researched, and in fact the only reason YOU looked further is because of what I posted here, to prove me wrong right? But it wasnt wrong! horsetail DOES block Thiamine absoption , just Alta has removed the enzyme that does so, and it still a Potassium depleting diuretic! and that aint nothin to play with Vevster! not whatsoever! 

This still is proven unsafe in high doses! you owed anyone doing the leg work to find that out at least some respect as it IS their RIGHT AND HEALTH!


----------



## vevster (Jun 16, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> The Horsetail is silica,  its like Flax is omege 3 kinda thing, the horsetail is the herb that is the source of the silica
> 
> and since it has been shown that horsetail silica blocks thiamine absorption and this particular brand has removed the enzyme in the horsetail that causes this block, I would feel like you would basically be starting all over with another brand on that issue to know if they have done the same!
> 
> This is the reason *HORSETAIL kills horses!* aint that a trip, they cant bring them back from the thiamine block



 running towards ALTA SILICA


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 16, 2008)

vevster said:


> running towards ALTA SILICA


This is like Child's play I swear!

I just seriously hope by the time people got to page 40 somethin on this thread they didnt listen to YOU that this was safe and without risk at a dose as high as 12 a day and I hope the young lady that posted on the thread I started STOPS taking 8 a day! SERIOUSLY! 

even the normal dose can be dangerous had it not been 'fixed' and blocked thiamine absorption and it still is for anyone with any brand that doesnt and for anyone with even slightly low serum K levels or taking certain meds

I thank God some of us have  a brain to think for ourselves and dont take someone actin like they 'CONTROL' a thread on a hairboard as something so critical as to back down on safegauding the health of others and ourselves! 

my mission is totally accomplished!


----------



## vevster (Jun 16, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> This is like Child's play I swear!
> 
> I just seriously hope by the time people got to page 40 somethin on this thread they didnt listen to YOU that this was safe and without risk at a dose as high as 12 a day and I hope the young lady that posted on the thread I started STOPS taking 8 a day! SERIOUSLY!
> 
> ...



	:endworld:	  :burning:


----------



## EMJazzy (Jun 21, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Thats equivalent to 3 tablets


 
The ingredients doesn't say "equivalent".  it said amount per serving. 




vevster said:


> I know sweetheart, that was a TYPO. If you go to the Company's site, not vitacost you will see for yourself. I've ordered this many times. There is only one strength product. CALL THE COMPANY and AGAIN here is the link to the company's site
> 
> http://www.altahealthproducts.com/silica.htm
> 
> You are a stubborn young lady.


 
That's one heck of a typo.  It's no wonder my email(s) haven't been responded to as of yet. erplexed

Not stubborn......determined. 



Irresistible said:


> *Its really weird but it definitely takes off in the nail area most and faster everytime!*
> 
> take care of your health mama!
> The horsetail will still be around and I do agree its best to start off slow especially for anyone that hasnt taken this before


 
This is true....that's what happened to me when I first started taking this supplement.


----------



## vevster (Jun 22, 2008)

I have relistened to an interview with the president of the company-I posted a link to this earlier in the thread and to address another issue I have not hair related for a couple weeks I am bumping up my does to between 8-12 per day.

I am fully confident by the special Kervan processing of this herb that this product save to use at the max theura does of 12/day for a while to address certain issues.


----------



## sweetsuccess (Jul 3, 2008)

*can i take this along with my biotin....??*
*ive been taking my vitamin shoppe biotin.. 2capsules =10mg*
*and a natures made multivitamen for her*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 3, 2008)

vevster said:


> I have relistened to an interview with the president of the company-I posted a link to this earlier in the thread and to address another issue I have not hair related for a couple weeks I am bumping up my does to between 8-12 per day.
> 
> I am fully confident by the special Kervan processing of this herb that this product save to use at the max theura does of 12/day for a while to address certain issues.


Vester, my hair is growing so well. I want to find you and hug you because I know you were instrumental in helping me find the answer to my hair woes by posting this challenge. 

When I get off my vacation (I'm in Los Angeles now) I am going to join you in your step-up for the Alta challenge.  I have been a little slack due to work and loss of a dear friend, but I'm ready to get back in the challenge.  I think Alta is good to help the body recover from bodybuilding activities... I plan to prove that theroy.  I have been running and working out just taking 2 a day when I can remember and I feel stronger than ever.


----------



## DragonPearl (Jul 3, 2008)

VWVixxen said:


> Oh wow...just wow.  Thank you Irresistible for sharing this information. I wish more people really understood how harmful/dangerous megadosing supplements and vitamins can be.
> 
> * Just because 2 is good, doesn't mean 20 is better. Not picking on this in particular, this is true of ANY SUPPLEMENT.
> *
> ...



I so agree with you.  I don't advise anyone to megadose on any supplements, especially for something as frivolous as hair, since I am not there to check their bodies for signs of toxicity or adverse reactions.  Most people have not been trained to read their body signs as manifested in the nails, the bowel movements, the tongue, etc,  so usually, they don't notice toxicity until the damage has been done.


----------



## vevster (Jul 4, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Vester, my hair is growing so well. I want to find you and hug you because I know you were instrumental in helping me find the answer to my hair woes by posting this challenge.
> 
> When I get off my vacation (I'm in Los Angeles now) I am going to join you in your step-up for the Alta challenge.  I have been a little slack due to work and loss of a dear friend, but I'm ready to get back in the challenge.  I think Alta is good to help the body recover from bodybuilding activities... I plan to prove that theroy.  I have been running and working out just taking 2 a day when I can remember and I feel stronger than ever.



I'm so happy for your JJ! I love this product. Ha! It makes me grow out my pedicure before it chips!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 4, 2008)

vevster said:


> I'm so happy for your JJ! I love this product. Ha! It makes me grow out my pedicure before it chips!



all past aside, how are you doing taking this in high amounts Vevster? I started to have my typical low potassium heart skips with just taking one,  had to increase my potassium back up to my reg dose, no biggie, just told me two things, I was still riding to low for comfort and this stuff does cause it to excrete faster. Also someone PM'd me about her heart racing for about two minutes every time she took this, she stopped to make sure thats what it was, and it stopped, she started again and her heart started racing again,  I asked her to post about it here, I hope she will.  how much are you taking?


----------



## pinayprincess (Jul 4, 2008)

Has anyone noticed clearer skin with this?


----------



## seraphim712 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey ladies, I've been taking silica but stopped because I noticed that my heart starts racing really fast. Is this normal?


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 5, 2008)

seraphim712 said:


> Hey ladies, I've been taking silica but stopped because I noticed that my heart starts racing really fast. Is this normal?



Not normal at all sweetie! Good sign that its possibly sending you too low on your potassium. Never take anything that makes your heart race. It could be the potassium or some kind of reaction your having to this. it brings back my heart skips due to low potassium with just one pill so this seriously does cause potassium to excrete faster. Be careful sweetie!


----------



## vevster (Jul 5, 2008)

seraphim712 said:


> Hey ladies, I've been taking silica but stopped because I noticed that my heart starts racing really fast. Is this normal?


As with anything, if your body doesn't feel RIGHT on a supplement stop immediately.

Listen to your body!


----------



## pinayprincess (Jul 10, 2008)

bump, just bought mine.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 10, 2008)

This is the only thing close to what I was taking and I had to shave everyday when I was. Has anyone else taking this liquid. 8 drops in your juice.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 10, 2008)

OK HERE IS THE PIC I TRIED TO POST.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 10, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> This is the only thing close to what I was taking and I had to shave everyday when I was. Has anyone else taking this liquid. 8 drops in your juice.



it made hair grow on your body?


----------



## trinigul (Jul 10, 2008)

OH YOU ANSWERED MY QUESTION!!!  I am taking Vevster's recommended product though.

I AM NOT...let me correct that...I WAS NOT a hairy person.  I would shave under my arms and I'd be straight for a few WEEKS.  Now, as it's summer (and I only want an afro puff on my head), I have to shave freaking every other day.

But last night when I got in the shower and checked the pits, I was wondering WTH???!?!?!!!!  Hell, come to think of it, I may have shaved just the night before...anyway, then I see your post.  Simple price to pay for nice nails, skin and hair, I guess.  Problems may arise if I get facial hair though.  

Now that I am looking at my legs, I think I have to pull out the epilator stat.



CurlyMoo said:


> This is the only thing close to what I was taking and I had to shave everyday when I was. Has anyone else taking this liquid. 8 drops in your juice.


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 10, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> This is the only thing close to what I was taking and I had to shave everyday when I was. Has anyone else taking this liquid. 8 drops in your juice.
> 
> http:/rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTb_1fnnVIwvoAAhWjzbkF/SIG=12v8lcaj2/EXP=1215754207/**http%3A//www.vitamindepotonline.com/ProductImages/Biosil30FlMlJarrowlarge.jpg



Ive been taking this. Does yours smell fishy?


----------



## Sui Topi (Jul 10, 2008)

I want to get on this challenge at the end of the month. I went to the health food store and I was so excited I just bought a different version since they didn't have that brand. I've been on it for a week now, so I'm not sure if theres any change in my nails yet (I had them cut low, they were so damaged). But I really wanna try vester's recommended brand.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm about to start on my second bottle of Alta Silica (I believe that it was recommended that we go through 2 bottles to see the results, right?). I take 2 per day and so far I've seen a big difference in my nails.  They're so thick.  My hair has been doing well also, thick and strong.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2008)

Bump! Does anyone have updates? I haven't been consistent with it but I'm going to step up my game.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Aug 14, 2008)

I really see the difference in taking these pills.  I have been thru 2 or 3 bottles and could see a remarkable difference in my nails.  They were strong and clear (if that makes sense).  My hair is also doing good, I believe this including other factors have been why.  However I haven't taken them in about 15-20 days and now I notice my nails are weak again, and can't keep a good length.  I also noticed 2 dark linings on two of my nails, which was normally there, but after I started taking these pills it disappeared.  So I am going to go and get more, apparently my body is lacking something.  I remember reading in Cathy Howse book that your body is telling you something is lacking when you see the darkened nails.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 14, 2008)

ITA! My nails have been doing WONDERFULLY as a result of the Silica. Therefore, I'm assuming that my hair is benefiting as well.  I haven't straightened my whole head since April (before I was taking the Silica) so I don't really know whats going on with the full growth rate.  I know exactly what you're talking about because my nails are strong and clear also.  They feel like horse hooves I'm 2 weeks away from finishing my 2nd bottle. I love it!


----------



## sugaplum (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes I know I'm late, but I just purchased 2 bootles today and I can't wait. 

joyandfaith - how many a day are you taking?


----------



## Irresistible (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm still taking one a day when I remember to and I still see the benefit with my nails


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 4, 2008)

I've dropped down to one a day and my nails are still nice and strong.


----------



## bluwatersoul (Sep 5, 2008)

*I still take between 2 and 4 daily - most often two. My nails are wonderful. I don't know how my hair is as I am braided, but it does seem to be growing- esp. between the braids. erplexed

I also notice that as I have picked up my running, my knees are doing just fine. I think the silica is helping with that too!*


----------



## tallnomad (Sep 30, 2008)

any updates?  i had fallen off for over a month, and i just recently picked it up again.  was doing three, but have increased to 4 in the last few days.  my nails are off the hook.  i think my hair is doing well, but i haven't pressed it out, so i don't know the exact length.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 30, 2008)

I stopped taking it for a while and my nails suffered, so I got back on the wagon...I figure if my nails are benefiting my hair must be too. I haven't straighted my hair but I know it's growing at a good clip because my twists are getting longer and longer


----------



## momi (Sep 30, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> OK HERE IS THE PIC I TRIED TO POST.


 
For my needs - the BioSil worked much better than the AltaSilica.  I still have a few more of the Alta left, after that I will be switching to the BioSil.  I guess it all depends on your body chemistry???


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 1, 2008)

momi said:


> For my needs - the BioSil worked much better than the AltaSilica. I still have a few more of the Alta left, after that I will be switching to the BioSil. I guess it all depends on your body chemistry???


 
I used this 1 & didn't c much difference. ne1 else have good reports on the Alta brand?


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Nov 10, 2008)

bumping for any updates on this.


----------



## DMarie (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi vevster,
I just finished reading the article and looking at the Alta Silica bottle and it's ingredients. I am confused by the information listed in the Doctor's article and the info on the Alta Silica label. The doctor stated that : "It was not too long after the introduction of silica supplementation to the world by Dr. Richard Barmakian with his Alta Health Products before a copycat ‘Silica’ labeled product entered the marketplace at only half the price.  Sadly, it was not even half the product.  It was in fact just plain horsetail grass.  Underneath the prominent ‘Silica’ on that label were the italicized Latin words ‘equisetem arvense’ inside parenthesis in tiny little print.  That is the botanical name for horsetail grass so they let you know up front that this was just horsetail grass." "That ‘Silica’/horsetail grass product poisoned the well because so many bought the bargain variety and of course did not receive the results that they had heard about so the silica momentum started by Dr. Barmakian’s fastidious research and integrity has been slow – but steady – with only those stumbling onto Alta Health Silica or studiously finding their way to it knowing the astounding benefits of whole food, grown, vegetal silica."

I am confused cause the Alta brand silica that you posted a link to has the words Equisetum Arvense next to the words horsetail herb extract. According to the article these words mean horsetail grass and this doesn't give good results.

Was anyone else confused after reading this article and then viewing the label??

DMarie



vevster said:


> The only supplement that I am taking for my hair growth is Bio Available Silica -- 1 caps 3x a day.  I noticed rapid growth starting my second bottle... I just cut my hair (major) and I really see my hair looking longer when first cut!
> 
> I would like to have a challenge where folks would take the silica(has to be a specific brand - not pricey, I'll post the link below - taken  3 times a day for 2 bottles and discuss results..
> 
> ...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll give it a go..


----------



## Christina Dior (Nov 11, 2008)

just wanted to say i love the alta and have been getting good results nail and hair wise


----------



## CocoBunny (Nov 12, 2008)

My nails have never been stronger or looked better. Thank you OP!


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Nov 13, 2008)

bump..I too had good results in terms of hair. i have slacked on taking it, but my mom is doing great in terms of her joints.


----------



## CocoBunny (Jan 11, 2009)

BUMP any updates.  I'm still using and loving it!


----------



## kriolagirl (Jan 11, 2009)

i started the alta silica jan 1st and have noticed a difference in my nails immediately...length and strength. they are longer and stronger than the results i would get from my regular hsn vitamin alone


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm only taking 2 a day - maybe I'll bump it up to 3. However, I did an experiment - no topical growth aids, only supplements for a lil over 3 weeks & I got 1/2 - 3/4 inch growth. Also I went back 2 acrylic nails & now I'm needing fill-ins in 7-9 days versus every 2 weeks like before. So I think this combined with the other supplements I'm taking (Foti Root, MSM, Super Biotin & now B-Complex & a Hair, Skin & Nails Multi) are really working for me. I don't think I'll be investing in anymore topical growth aids - I'd much rather take supplements anyhow.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

Is there anyone else still taking these pills. I want to start taking them now along with my Biosil to speed up my nail growth and hopefully thicken my hair and grow it a little faster since I just took off 3 inches on Friday. I want to be back at BSL by december 2009, I'm currently at APL again. Any updates would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CocoBunny (Jan 25, 2009)

Still use and love it.  I lowered my dosage, because my nail growth was crazy fast.


----------



## kittenz (Jan 25, 2009)

I just ordered 2 bottles.  One's for my mom.  Looking forward to quicker growing nails.


----------



## Nenah (Jan 25, 2009)

I still take mine


----------



## bluwatersoul (Jan 25, 2009)

*still using, still loving. This really keeps my nails on point with no effort. And my knees haven't bothered me running or exercising at all.*


----------



## kittenz (Jan 31, 2009)

The mailman just brought me my Silica. I'll start off with a larger dose and then cut down.


----------



## CocoBunny (Jan 31, 2009)

kittenz said:


> The mailman just brought me my Silica. I'll start off with a larger dose and then cut down.


Your hair and nails will thank you!!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2009)

What ever happened on this challenge? I found a bottle of this in my stash. Anyone still taking this?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2009)

Platinum said:


> What ever happened on this challenge? I found a bottle of this in my stash. Anyone still taking this?


 

......


----------



## onelove08 (Sep 29, 2009)

What she said.


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm curious too because I'm taking the Vitamine shoppe brand Silica.


----------



## CICI24 (Oct 19, 2009)

BUMP..........


----------



## robot. (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for bumping! I will order a bottle or two soon!


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 21, 2009)

once i get my supplement reggie nailed down, im gonna be downing like 20 pills a day!


----------



## robot. (Oct 22, 2009)

Ordered my drugs!


----------



## curlicarib (Oct 22, 2009)

Read most of this thread and I just ordered a bottle.  I will definitely keep my eyes open for any signs of side effects.  I plan on only taking one a day though........not the mega doses the OP recommends.


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2009)

Bump,Bump.........






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## likeacharm (Jan 4, 2010)

Is anybody still taking these? I just started them sunday.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 1, 2010)

Just a lil' bump...anyone still using this??


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 1, 2010)

I use liquid silica ran out a few weeks ago. Whole foods here I come.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 9, 2010)

anyone still taking these...updates please


----------



## 4bslbound (Apr 26, 2010)

*Long-term use or very high doses of horsetail (or silica) supplements have caused irreversible kidney damage*, especially in people with existing kidney or heart disease. People with eodema (fluid retention) should also not take silica (or horsetail) supplements.

I found this on the following website:  http://www.vitalhealthzone.com/nutrition/minerals/silica.html#6

Silica at normal amounts is good for you"

_Why silica is good for you 

Silica is a trace mineral, which means the body only needs a very small amount of it to stay healthy. 

Silica is found most predominantly in the connective tissues - skin, blood vessels, cartilage, bone, teeth, tendons and hair. Silica is really beneficial for the health of blood vessel walls (the aorta is has really high concentrations of silica). 

Silica is used to keep bones, cartilage, tendons, blood vessels and artery walls healthy. It is also required by the nails, hair and skin to stay in good condition and is useful in counteracting the effects of excessive aluminium in the body, which is implicated in the development of Alzheimer's disease. 

Silica is also involved in the formation of healthy bone tissue and collagen, the framework which makes the body "stick" together, without which, the body would fall apart. 



Important silica facts 

•Silica is short for silicon dioxide 
•Silica is also called silicon and is a natural substance while silicone is a man-made industrial substance which is popularly used in breast enlargement operations
•Silica is present in soil, plants and water 
•Silica has a similar healing effect on cartilage and joint degeneration as sulphur 
•Silica is important for the health of hair, skin and nails
•Silica is needed by the body to make the connective tissue collagen 
•Water, as well as beer and coffee (both made with water) are the main ways most people get adequate intake of silica (over half of the daily intake). 
•Beer can contain anywhere from 19-60mg silica per kg of beer (approximately 1 litre of beer), which provides adequate intake of silica, but it may not be a heart healthy decision to drink that much beer every day 
•Some anti-caking and anti-foaming additives in foods are are made from silica 
•Silica may help to counter the effects of too much aluminium in the body, which some studies suggest is implicated in Alzheimer's disease _


----------



## hopkinstudent (Apr 26, 2010)

I tried taking BioSil a few months ago and it was the worst experience.  My skin and hair became painfully dry and it took weeks to reverse.  Also, no matter what I mixed the drops in, it still tasted bad. 

I still have 3/4 of a bottle left...


----------



## Minty (Apr 26, 2010)

SMO: so I would assume if someone were to take a supplement such as Biosil or Silica/Horsetail they should do the cycle on/off method. 6 weeks on 2 weeks off. 

Thank you for the article information!!.


----------



## hopkinstudent (Apr 26, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> SMO: so I would assume if someone were to take a supplement such as Biosil or Silica/Horsetail they should do the cycle on/off method. 6 weeks on 2 weeks off.



I wish I could have made it that far to see if BioSil had any impact on my growth.  Unfortunately, after 2 weeks of using it daily I had negative results. It just didn't agree with me...


----------



## Minty (Apr 26, 2010)

that's terrible you had such a bad reaction. Even if you dropped the dosage by half? Have you tried that? or even less than half. 

I'm bad with this, but when I take supplements I have to up my water.


----------



## hopkinstudent (Apr 26, 2010)

Yep, I experimented with the dosage. The only dosage that seemed to agree with me was "zero" drops!   It felt as if the BioSil was leeching moisture out of my system.  I had to correct with lots of additional oil to my diet (omegas, olive, vit E). No matter how much I drank, water did not help. It was weird, scary...


----------



## Minty (Apr 26, 2010)

wow hopkinstudent. WOW. 

I would bring this up with my DR. if I were you. If you take a multi, silica is included. The DR. can give a blood test and test your levels.


----------



## 4bslbound (May 7, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> SMO: so I would assume if someone were to take a supplement such as Biosil or Silica/Horsetail they should do the cycle on/off method. 6 weeks on 2 weeks off.
> 
> Thank you for the article information!!.


 

 I probably would  You are quite welcome


----------

